# Gender nub prediction, do you have a boy or a girl?



## 6lilpigs

Did you know that you can tell the sex of your baby in their 12 week scan pretty accurately if ou have a good nub picture! Whats a nub I hear you say lol, well, if you have a clear picture of baby lying on their back then you may be able to see a line/pair of lines or just the ending of your babies nub. It is meant to be the babies urethra (wee tube).

If its angle is below 10 degrees from the spine it is meant to be a girl, 
if its between 10-30 degrees its in between but is more likely to move up until its 13th week so often turns out to be a boy
and if its over 30 degrees its meant to be a boy.

The more I've looked into it the more accurate I have found it.

In pic 1, it is a definate girl, you wll be able to see the nub as a white line running from near the babies belly button down to its bottom.
In pic 2, is a confirmed boy shot. See the nub points out the front almost.

I would love to have a guess at everybodies 12 week ultrasound scans just for a bit of fun, Iit would be great also if some ladies who know the sex of their babies might post their 12 week one and we can see if we would have guessed right. Sorry this is long, its just becoming so interesting lol.
 



Attached Files:







Baby3at122-2.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1,548









12w_mal.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 3,629


----------



## Shinning_Star

wow interesting, i think you may be onto something, have to go and haul ut my first ds scans and wait for this one to get to 12 weeks


----------



## mummymadness

Me and lilpigs are doing super great soo far great track record :) .
Lets have a nosey lol . xxx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

mummymadness said:
 

> Me and lilpigs are doing super great soo far great track record :) .
> Lets have a nosey lol . xxx .

lol, this really is becoming a nubsession! A friend of mine posted her moving scan on youtube the other day, I found myself looking for a clear nub picture lol, and while I was there I had a look at a few others aswell!! and left them a comment of my guess:rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

My 12 week scan picture was far to rubbish. Cant work anything out really!! Sorry


----------



## helen1234

what does my scan look like cos i don't understand what i'm looking for:blush:
have to click on the pick twice to zoom in cos i'm crap at scanning lol with vista
 



Attached Files:







scan 14 wks 4days.jpg
File size: 80 KB
Views: 1,738


----------



## 6lilpigs

Helen!!! I'd noticed your pic on your avatar lol, I reckon it is totally BLUE. If you draw an imaginery line down the spine then see the little bobble by his leg, I'm sure thats the end of the nub. That angle is quite clearly there, so I would be be 90% sure thats blue!! What was you hoping for.


----------



## claire1978

Ok heres mine, not sure if its clear enough, what do u think?

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/baby1.jpg


----------



## helen1234

hey you reckon, how fab.. i was convinced on a girl cos my m/s started at about 13 weeks all back to front like it did with my daughter so just assumed a girl, and the mw said the heartbeat was a girl cos it was bobbing between 160 and 180 beats on tues, and sounded like a galloping horse, but on the other hand everyone else is convinced it'll be a boy
finding out on 11th sept so we'll see if you are right, i was stuck stubborn on staying yellow but now i just cant hold out not knowing lol
xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

helen, you may want to look through these other confirmed boy nub shots so you can see why I am pretty sure you have a boy. If on your next scan you are told girl please don't be cross at me lol, but I'm sure when you look through the others you'll see why.
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/26426.aspx

Claire I can't see anything clear enough in your pic, sorry. Do you have any others? Or was you lucky enough to get any moving clips put on a disc?


----------



## mummymadness

I deffinatley say Blue looking nub there Helen hun , Lil even sent me a message asking me to find you before you posted as she had noticed your avitar and was certain boy , I agree with her :) .
Claire hun , I carnt see very well , But from what i have learned over the last few weeks (We call it nubsessed lol) , I would say it looks maybe 65% Girl ... What do you rekon Lilpigs hun ???? . xxx .


----------



## Beltane

I can't find a nub on my 12 week scan =(


----------



## helen1234

oh wow, well we'll definetly know on 11th sept, oooo the suspense is killing me now and i was soooo team yellow, watch this space, hope your right
xx


----------



## traceydixon78

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless.jpg

??


----------



## mummymadness

I carnt see a clear nub shot sorry Tracey hun . x .


----------



## princessellie

i cant do this at all haha

can anyone see off mine?

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/meee/baby%20harrison/111scan.jpg


----------



## Carlyanne15

What am i having????? xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Carlyanne, can you post your avatar picture for us so we can enlarge it a bit. I think I can see a girly nub but at the minute its too small to have a good guess

PrincessEllie, I think your nub shot may be a bit early, ideally it needs to be between 12-13 weeks, baby still looks a bit young in yours.

Tracydixon, lovely clear picture but I can't make out the nub, I think if that blue line wasn't there then we may be able to see a girlie? nub hmmmm, do you have any others or some moving pics that you might be able to post or just freeze and photograph the screen and post (thats what I had to do lol)

Could you ladies also add the age of baby in the picture so we can have a guess as to whether there is still time for it to move. Theres meant to be quite a bit of movement between 11-13 weeks, so a slight angle at 11 weeks may turn into a definate angle by 13.


----------



## princessellie

oh right ok, i had mine done at 11 weeks so yeh, might be too early, thanks anyway hunni :D


----------



## mummymadness

Ellie iam with Lilpigs not an old enough picture , Very cute thow :) , I think Maybe Boy thow Ellie but cannot be 100% sure .
Tracey hun such a clear lovely shot damn that blue line lol .
Carley i allso think maybe Girl but a small picture so cannot see if i can see an angle on nub or not . xxx .


----------



## WelshGirl

I'm not sure you can see it properly in the pic I've attached, but on the real pic, the nub seems to be at the same angle as the spine (if that makes sense).....

Scan was at 15 wks...what do you all think?

https://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q417/LisaJ82_photos/S5000305.jpg


love Lisa xx


----------



## mummymadness

Couldnt see to well hun , But i was told once before that its not accurate after 13 weeks , I think they say between 11 and 13 weeks is best chance to see a clear nub .
Allthow i do see something curling up a little could be looking Blue hun ! . xx .


----------



## codenamebump

Can't tell on ours... pic is here if you want to have a look:

You can click on it for larger version.

https://codenamebump.blogspot.com/2008/08/12-week-scan.html


----------



## Carlyanne15

6lilpigs said:


> Carlyanne, can you post your avatar picture for us so we can enlarge it a bit. I think I can see a girly nub but at the minute its too small to have a good guess
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/carly.ball/SquigglePictures
> 
> As requested, more pictures of our little Squiggle Piggle
> xxxx


----------



## Sharpy

Would love someone to guess for me:

This was taken at 11+4:
 



Attached Files:







BUG 001.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 140









BUG 003.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 136


----------



## mummymadness

I seem to have lost lilpigs help arghhh lol .
Carly hun , Iam still tempted to say girl maybe 70% .
Sharpy hun , Th eflash is little bright from taking photo so cannot be too sure , But leaning more towards a BLUE nub there :) . xxx .

Code hun i agree cannot see much on your at all , Just a sweet little LO . xxx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello MM lol, 
Oh Sharpy that first pic screams pink but the second one is shouting blue!! Do you have a 3rd pic by any chance?

Carly on a closer look I would stick with my guess of pink, especially in pic 2 it looks like you have 2 little flat lines there.

Codename bump I'm afraid I can't see any nubs in your pics sorry. Do you have any others ? If you have a look through the ones above you may be able to see what kind of pic you need to find, we need a nice clear bottom picture lol.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Sharpy, I can't stop looking at your pics lol, surely a girl nub wouldn't move about so much? I would guess blue for you, but I'd only put a £1 on it lol.

Sorry Welshgirl I didn't see you at the top there. If the white line we are seeing is the nub (lil bit blurred) then I would say you were quite right about the angle being the same as the spine meaning a oink bump, was you hoping for a girl?


----------



## Sharpy

6lilpigs said:


> Hello MM lol,
> Oh Sharpy that first pic screams pink but the second one is shouting blue!! Do you have a 3rd pic by any chance?
> 
> Carly on a closer look I would stick with my guess of pink, especially in pic 2 it looks like you have 2 little flat lines there.
> 
> Codename bump I'm afraid I can't see any nubs in your pics sorry. Do you have any others ? If you have a look through the ones above you may be able to see what kind of pic you need to find, we need a nice clear bottom picture lol.

I can see the nub in the first pic, but only the legs in the second, where should I be looking?

I have another shot from 13+4 (or 14weeks!) but my scanners broke so only from my camera:
 



Attached Files:







14 week bug 006.jpg
File size: 89.4 KB
Views: 95


----------



## codenamebump

Those were the only two we got, unfortunately :( Well, I've got two from an early scan, but all you see is a sac :D

Oh well, only a few more weeks until the next scan... can't wait to find out!


----------



## Sharpy

6lilpigs said:


> Hello MM lol,
> Oh Sharpy that first pic screams pink but the second one is shouting blue!! Do you have a 3rd pic by any chance?
> 
> Carly on a closer look I would stick with my guess of pink, especially in pic 2 it looks like you have 2 little flat lines there.
> 
> Codename bump I'm afraid I can't see any nubs in your pics sorry. Do you have any others ? If you have a look through the ones above you may be able to see what kind of pic you need to find, we need a nice clear bottom picture lol.

All my scan photos are here:

https://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k304/foxymop79/Baby Sharpy/

Can you see better from any of them?

xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Sharpy I've been looking at your other pics and have to say I am even more truly flumoxed on these, I would still guess at boy for you. As of the 4 pics at the bottom 2 are angled 1 looks flat and 1 is not clear enough. This may be a case for the experts on the https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx thread, these ladies have a lot more experience at this. If you post the 3 clearer pics and tell them your gestation you'll be able to get a wider range of opinions. Does anyone else have a guess on Sharpy's?


----------



## WelshGirl

6lilpigs said:


> Sorry Welshgirl I didn't see you at the top there. If the white line we are seeing is the nub (lil bit blurred) then I would say you were quite right about the angle being the same as the spine meaning a oink bump, was you hoping for a girl?

Not really hoping for either tbh!! Quite happy with whatever I get, but everyone keeps tellin me they think I'm havin a girl!! Have my 20 wk scan tomorrow so hopefully will find out for sure!

xx


----------



## Sharpy

6lilpigs said:


> Sharpy I've been looking at your other pics and have to say I am even more truly flumoxed on these, I would still guess at boy for you. As of the 4 pics at the bottom 2 are angled 1 looks flat and 1 is not clear enough. This may be a case for the experts on the https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx thread, these ladies have a lot more experience at this. If you post the 3 clearer pics and tell them your gestation you'll be able to get a wider range of opinions. Does anyone else have a guess on Sharpy's?

POsted 2 of my pics on there - and got 50/50 too, it was the same two pics I posted first!

xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tommorow!! You must let us know what your having before any friends or family OK lol. Good luck for tommorow.


----------



## traceydixon78

Here's one without the blue measuring line - 12w6d weeks at the time of the scan.

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless2.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless3.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless4.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Sharpy said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Sharpy I've been looking at your other pics and have to say I am even more truly flumoxed on these, I would still guess at boy for you. As of the 4 pics at the bottom 2 are angled 1 looks flat and 1 is not clear enough. This may be a case for the experts on the https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx thread, these ladies have a lot more experience at this. If you post the 3 clearer pics and tell them your gestation you'll be able to get a wider range of opinions. Does anyone else have a guess on Sharpy's?
> 
> POsted 2 of my pics on there - and got 50/50 too, it was the same two pics I posted first!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

OH NO!! lol. Try adding the 3rd pic see if it sways them. Surely a one off flat shot may just be a fluke. 2 out of 3 pointing up must increase the chances of a boy?


----------



## Sharpy

6lilpigs said:


> Sharpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Sharpy I've been looking at your other pics and have to say I am even more truly flumoxed on these, I would still guess at boy for you. As of the 4 pics at the bottom 2 are angled 1 looks flat and 1 is not clear enough. This may be a case for the experts on the https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx thread, these ladies have a lot more experience at this. If you post the 3 clearer pics and tell them your gestation you'll be able to get a wider range of opinions. Does anyone else have a guess on Sharpy's?
> 
> POsted 2 of my pics on there - and got 50/50 too, it was the same two pics I posted first!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! lol. Try adding the 3rd pic see if it sways them. Surely a one off flat shot may just be a fluke. 2 out of 3 pointing up must increase the chances of a boy?Click to expand...


Which shot do I need to add? Sorry - being dumb?

I secretly really want a girl, but a pirate boy will be just as amazing! LOL! As long as he/she is healthy!

xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tracy, I still can't see ant clear signs sorry. Can you tell from other peoples pics the bit we are trying to look for? If you can then have a look through your other pics and see if you can see any clues, even if the head area is blurry its those white lines or bobble at the bottom that we need.


----------



## traceydixon78

This is my last one with any sort of a bottom shot. It's just the legs.

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless5.jpg

If there's nothing to see there, I guess I'm waiting until Sept. 16!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Sharpy said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Sharpy I've been looking at your other pics and have to say I am even more truly flumoxed on these, I would still guess at boy for you. As of the 4 pics at the bottom 2 are angled 1 looks flat and 1 is not clear enough. This may be a case for the experts on the https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx thread, these ladies have a lot more experience at this. If you post the 3 clearer pics and tell them your gestation you'll be able to get a wider range of opinions. Does anyone else have a guess on Sharpy's?
> 
> POsted 2 of my pics on there - and got 50/50 too, it was the same two pics I posted first!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! lol. Try adding the 3rd pic see if it sways them. Surely a one off flat shot may just be a fluke. 2 out of 3 pointing up must increase the chances of a boy?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which shot do I need to add? Sorry - being dumb?
> 
> I secretly really want a girl, but a pirate boy will be just as amazing! LOL! As long as he/she is healthy!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

DOH! No its not you being dumb its me. I've just realised your other pic that I was looking at is just a close up of your posted pic, sorry, should have realised earlier. You are totally in limbo, eek, you're going to have to see what the in-gender ladies say. One of them may know what it means if its angled in one pic and flat in another, they may have seen something like it before. Will you be finding out? (before birth that is :dohh:)


----------



## Sharpy

6lilpigs said:


> Sharpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Sharpy I've been looking at your other pics and have to say I am even more truly flumoxed on these, I would still guess at boy for you. As of the 4 pics at the bottom 2 are angled 1 looks flat and 1 is not clear enough. This may be a case for the experts on the https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx thread, these ladies have a lot more experience at this. If you post the 3 clearer pics and tell them your gestation you'll be able to get a wider range of opinions. Does anyone else have a guess on Sharpy's?
> 
> POsted 2 of my pics on there - and got 50/50 too, it was the same two pics I posted first!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! lol. Try adding the 3rd pic see if it sways them. Surely a one off flat shot may just be a fluke. 2 out of 3 pointing up must increase the chances of a boy?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which shot do I need to add? Sorry - being dumb?
> 
> I secretly really want a girl, but a pirate boy will be just as amazing! LOL! As long as he/she is healthy!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> DOH! No its not you being dumb its me. I've just realised your other pic that I was looking at is just a close up of your posted pic, sorry, should have realised earlier. You are totally in limbo, eek, you're going to have to see what the in-gender ladies say. One of them may know what it means if its angled in one pic and flat in another, they may have seen something like it before. Will you be finding out? (before birth that is :dohh:)Click to expand...

Will keep checking on ingender for updates!

Yes - we want to find out, we have our 20 week scan on 18th Sept so hoping to find out then!

I just want to be able to shop and know what i am looking for! LOL!

Thanks for trying hun!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hey heres my fellow Nubsesseser ....
I was doing it all alone lol , It seems we have the same opinion on all of the above posters , We must be getting good :) .

Carly i still am sticking with thinking girly nub :) .
Welsh girl allthow blurry i am still stickinga curly nub Blue :) .
Sharpy yours is such a hard one , I agree one looks one way the other looks another , Maybe still blue looking .


----------



## 6lilpigs

I just hope nobody gets cross if we are totally wrong lol. Once you click what you are looking for it just becomes sooo interesting!


----------



## 6lilpigs

WelshGirl said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Welshgirl I didn't see you at the top there. If the white line we are seeing is the nub (lil bit blurred) then I would say you were quite right about the angle being the same as the spine meaning a oink bump, was you hoping for a girl?
> 
> Not really hoping for either tbh!! Quite happy with whatever I get, but everyone keeps tellin me they think I'm havin a girl!! Have my 20 wk scan tomorrow so hopefully will find out for sure!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Welshgirl I meant pink bump not oink bump:rofl: I think thats the only one we are differing on at the min MM:rofl: I'm just hoping some of these other ladies start having a guess aswell, they have been converted lol.


----------



## traceydixon78

I guess my pic at the bottom of page 4 was just as nubless as the rest, eh? Well, it was a long-shot anyway.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Sorry Tracy, I think we posted so close that my post overlapped and sent me to the next page with out seeing your pics. I can't see any clear nubs in any of your pics, sorry. BUT, is that the umbilical cord we can see in your main pics? Thats the first time I've seen a cord in an ultrasound! I think thats whats blocking your nub shots.


----------



## WelshGirl

Welshgirl I meant pink bump not oink bump:rofl: I think thats the only one we are differing on at the min MM:rofl: I'm just hoping some of these other ladies start having a guess aswell, they have been converted lol.[/QUOTE]


lol!!! :rofl: I knew what you meant hun!! Have just looked at my 10 wk scan pic, and don't think you can see a nub at all! Oh well....12 hours til we find out for sure!!! Will let you all know!! 

xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

im pretty sure it was both of you that commented on my scan pic in the pregnancy club section but wanted to post my scan pic here and see whats said (i think its a boy, but cant see a nub, just think that lol)

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a386/o0o_charlie_o0o/DSCF3445.jpg


----------



## Frankie

https://photos-b.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v298/56/95/567924383/n567924383_1238081_7383.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v298/56/95/567924383/n567924383_1237979_9924.jpg

Any ideas? :hug:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Didn't read the whole post, but this is actually how I found out I was having a girl at my 12 week Nuchal scan. I went to a private clinic where she will actually look at it ust like this, and tell you if she's fairly certain :D


----------



## Beltane

Can anyone see even a slight nub on mine? I don't!

https://yournetshop.net/pichost/albums/userpics/Goblin.jpg
https://yournetshop.net/pichost/albums/userpics/goblin2.jpg
https://yournetshop.net/pichost/albums/userpics/goblin3.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Beltane hun , I dont see anything sorry . The second picture looks like a girl nub but babys not in right position so would hate to say one way or another .
Welsh girl iam looking forward to tommorrow now to see whos right lol , Allthow now iam second guessing myself and thinking maybe iam wrong arghhh not sure lol .
Frankie hun iam so sorry no nub shot at all that i can see , Very cute LO thow :) .
Charlie hun , I certainly see a blue looking nub in there :) .


----------



## 6lilpigs

Beltane, I can't see a nub in your pics, sorry, baby needs to be laying on heir back for it to be poking out the bottom area.

Frankie I can't see a nub on you roics posted but thanks for putting them on for me to nosey at lol, do you have any others like in your avatar that might include the bottom area?

Ann-marie I don't suppose you might have one of your shots lying around, especially as your lil lady was confirmed by a technician. It would be great to see what made her certain.


----------



## WelshGirl

6lilpigs said:


> Tommorow!! You must let us know what your having before any friends or family OK lol. Good luck for tommorow.


So.....have had the scan.....and I'm on TEAM PINK!!!!! So 6lilpigs - you were right about my scan pic hun!! 
xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Wow, we got one right lol:happydance: A perfect little oink one lol.:rofl:Now lets hope we do as good on some of the others. I hope we were defo the first to know!!:rofl:

I had a dream last night about nubs again! I dreamt that I had gone in for my 20 week scan and was told I definately had a lil girl! I said to the scanner 'it can't be a girl, I'm meant to be having a boy' lol.I think I'm going to have to find out at 20 weeks even though OH doesn't want to, it just doesn't seem right starting this thread and then waiting on my confirmation until Feb next year does it lol.


----------



## WelshGirl

6lilpigs said:


> Wow, we got one right lol:happydance: A perfect little oink one lol.:rofl:Now lets hope we do as good on some of the others. I hope we were defo the first to know!!:rofl:


:rofl: oink :rofl: Isn't it funny with that that this lil' one is nicknamed Piglet!!! :rofl:
And does it count that I was posting on here at the same time as phoning my Dad?!?! 

xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yep that counts lol. Mine are piglets too, 3 oinks and 3 swines:rofl: Can't beat a typo for a giggle.


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh shoot i was wrong lol ... I did start looking and thinking it was girl yesterday after the post , Well done on your little girl hun ....

They will start comming rolling in now the results Lil hun so we can see how well we have done :) . xxx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

MM, I reckon you may have muddled Welsh's photo with one of the others for a bit, they all came in pretty quickly for a bit didn't they lol. I wonder what the in-gender ladies thought of Sharpy's pics? I'm off to have a nosey.


----------



## prettypink

hello,
I had a scan done at 12 weeks 6 days and wondered if you can tell if its a girl or boy?
 



Attached Files:







BABY_11.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 232


----------



## 6lilpigs

My goodness boy!! I'd hope I was right in saying that if you look at the end of the angled nub then you can see 2 faint white areas which is what they call the fork. The fork means its the right bit were looking at. So boy lol. Whay would you like and will you be finding out?


----------



## prettypink

I was hoping for a girl to be honest but not worried eitherwas as long as healthy. I alread have to boys so my house will be run by men lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oh prettypink, I do hope on this one we are totally wrong for you. Fingers crossed this nub business just turns into an old wives tale. Right for some completely opposite for others.


----------



## enigma

Right 6lilpigs ask me to come and give my opinion, but be warned im not very good, lol.
So ive looked at all the posted pics and this is what ive come up with.

Helen1234, that looks like a boy to me.

Claire1978, an uncertain guess at a girl???

Traceydixon, looks like a girl to me.

Princess ellie, a very uncertain guess at a girl, but theres still time for movement.

Codenamebump, i cant tell atall on yours, sorry hun.

Carlyanne, maybe a girl, dont buy pink just yet though.

sharpy, its either a leg or a boy, but im thinking boy.

Welshgirl, couldent tell on yours but congrats on your pink bump.

Charlie, im having a dodgy guess at a girl.

Frankie, its blurry, but im thinking boy.

Beltane, i think its a boy.

Pretty in pink, id bet my left arm its a boy.

Dont forget to let us know when you find out, we need to see how good we are at this, lol.


----------



## enigma

Ill tell you what ill do, ill dig my other kids 12 week scan pics out and you can have a guess at them and ill tell you if your right, lol.

EDIT:Ok here they are 

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn107/dawnsmith123/fats-1.jpg


https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn107/dawnsmith123/cheeky-1.jpg

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn107/dawnsmith123/smeg.jpg

Not very good pics, but lets see what we get.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Enigma you missed out my pic on page 1 lol. I'm still unconfirmed,eek!:rofl: I'd would LOVE a guess at your other pics, then if we guess right we can have a confirmed boy and girl section later on when we've had a few confirmations. I don't even know where my other kids scans are!! Terrible mum moment:blush:


----------



## enigma

6lilpigs said:


> Enigma you missed out my pic on page 1 lol. I'm still unconfirmed,eek!:rofl: I'd would LOVE a guess at your other pics, then if we guess right we can have a confirmed boy and girl section later on when we've had a few confirmations. I don't even know where my other kids scans are!! Terrible mum moment:blush:

Right ive had a look and that is such a boy nub, infact id bet my left leg on it (you cant have arm, already bet that)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Enigma would I be right in saying 2nd pic boy, 3rd girl. I can't tell in the 1st pic.

Ooops just checked your signiture lol, well 1 out of 2 wasn't bad and it was kinda difficult on pic 3 .


----------



## mummymadness

Pink hun iam in agreement 99% Boy , I hope we are wrong as i know you would love a girl , But going by nub guessing its a big boy nub :) .


----------



## redberry3

how about mine...
I know 6lilpigs did it on the pregnancy club thread but i thought i would try here too... :blush:

oh yes, and the "nub" should be right by the "+" right by LO's rump. 

thanks...
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 146


----------



## Gwizz

Heres my little one:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby3.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby1.jpg

ty
xxx


----------



## enigma

Im seeing boy for you Jaylene and a girl for you Gwizz.


----------



## enigma

6lilpigs said:


> Enigma would I be right in saying 2nd pic boy, 3rd girl. I can't tell in the 1st pic.
> 
> Ooops just checked your signiture lol, well 1 out of 2 wasn't bad and it was kinda difficult on pic 3 .

You were right actually, lol, 1st and second are my lads and the bottom one is my daughter, so well done, lol. See your getting good at this.


----------



## mummymadness

G wizz i just posted in first tri lol , I think Girl allthow yours has a slight angle the nub is rather straight :) .

Deffinatley Boy Jayleen hun :) . xx .


----------



## kadey

mine might be a little too 'young' scan was done at 11wk
 



Attached Files:







11week scan.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 89


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Kadey ... Sometimes you can see at 11 weeks but not allways . I carnt see very clearly iam afraid hun . But i see your scan is in a few days good luck . xxx .


----------



## kadey

yea were not finding out tho, im just curious as to what u thought. thanks :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

Kadey I can't see any thing on yours I'm afraid sorry.

Gwizz, if the white line we are seeing faintly is the nub the I would agree and say pink for you.

Jaylene I would have a guess at a girlie one for you too, but its more of a guess than any real clues, sorry.


----------



## carries

Ok just for fun you want to have a guess (I have no idea what im looking for!)

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn277/cms7uk/baby13weeks.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Theres a slight angel on yours Carries hun , But iam more inclined to say girly hun .
Allthow with that slight angle could easily sway to me thinking boy . I would say just my opinion 60% girl 40% boy . Sorry not much help i know . xxx


----------



## carries

Well seems like my baby really doesnt want us to find out! Keeping up the strength of team yellow :)


----------



## Kat26

Here's mine.. what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2041.jpg
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 117


----------



## 6lilpigs

Carries I would agree with MM that if what we are seeing (little blurry) is the nub it does look a bit angled but if you look at the spine that is curved too so the nub is in line with he spine so I would say girl aswell.

Kat I would definately be inclined to say girl for you at the minute. What gestation was baby in this pic out of interest? Do you have any other pics that we could look at.

Kat, if you look at the confirmed girl picture on page 1, first pic, you'll hopefully be able to see why I think girl. Both nubs seem very similar. Long and flat. Will you be finding out? before birth of course lol


----------



## lolly101

OMG this thread is fasinating. I have been looking at every scan and sometimes I think I can see something and sometimes I can't!!! I am in awe of you ladies!!!:dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

Kat hun if we are truely guessing in nub theroy i would say 99% Girl .
That is one hell of a clear nub shot :) . xx .

Heyyy lil pigs there you are lol , I bin guessing alone and been searching for you lol . xxx .


----------



## dwoman

my guess is GIRL!!!


----------



## dannyboygirl

thats too cool


----------



## 6lilpigs

It is fascinating once you twig and start seeing nubs, and dreaming nubs and googling nubs:rofl:

MM, I think we've got the thread monitored between us lol, its like we're doing shifts. Kats is a very good nub isn't it, I hope she can confirm for us soon then she may let us add it to the confirmed girl or boy nub on page 1.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi hun ...
Yes were doing well in our shift sharing Hheheheheee .
Ohhh yes that was a nice clear Nub i was happy to log on and see one i was very confident about :) . I look forward to getting more confirmed sexes soon .
At first its strange but once you know its great fun , Iam sooooo going to be nosey at mine next week lol . xx .


----------



## kadey

my friend has just come back from her 12 week scan. she said i can post it on here and would like to know what you think. boy or gir?! 
she is 12wk and 5days
 



Attached Files:







shannons scan.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 129


----------



## prettypink

Hello Kadey I would say thats a little girl but could be wrong. It doesn't have an angle like my baby which everyone has said its a boy.

what did she want?


----------



## kadey

prettypink said:


> Hello Kadey I would say thats a little girl but could be wrong. It doesn't have an angle like my baby which everyone has said its a boy.
> 
> what did she want?

yea i think she wated a girl :) she will be pleased when i tell her that then 
thanks


----------



## 6lilpigs

I agree with PP, looking girlie to me too!


----------



## Kat26

Little one was 11+1 for both pics. I'm not sure this pic is as clear tho. Husband now grumpy as he wants team blue! We'll wait til the birth to find out for sure!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2043.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 54


----------



## 6lilpigs

Men!! lol.
There is still time for the nub to move up. The best time for nub guessing is as close to 13 weeks as possible, so for you it is not a definate that it is pink.
It may be worth having a go on the ingender site, tell the ladies your gestation and post your pic, they are defo more experienced than us (at the minute lol).


----------



## mummymadness

I think Girl too Kadey hun ..
Could be wrong but i would say 75% Girl . xx .


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh and i still think Girl Kat hun , Sorry Your Oh is probably telling me to shut up right now lol.
We could be very wrong , But your first picture shows a clear girly nub :) . But as Lil mentioned hun as it was only 11 weeks could angle more in the next two weeks . xx .


----------



## icculcaz

im having a scan @ 14weeks will it be too late to be lookin at nubs?


----------



## mummymadness

Yes hun iam afraid 11 to 13 weeks from what i gather is right . I may be worng . xxx .


----------



## porkpie1981

I love this thread and im def posting my pic when i get ot done on september 11th. So u can al; help me then. 
Can i ask a few questions???? 

ok then. lol

What does nub stand for?
Am i understanding this correct that a staright line eg laying flat is a girl or with little angle? and a boy is angled? Thats what im understanding at the mo but just want to be 100%. Im assuming this is because the tube that the pee comes out goes into the penis of the boy? yes? 

Also how come its only valid to 14 weeks?

Sorry for all the questions, but its all sooooo interesting


----------



## mummymadness

You Got it sopt on PP hun :) .
If its only the slightest angle below 40 degrees its said to be girl , If a nice pointy angle is showing its said to be boy .

Iam not sure on why its within the 14 weeks , I think it may be because it becomes unclear as baby is bigger etc so hard to tell .
Iam looking forward to guessing on more pics :) , But i bet when i have my own scan on Thursday i carnt tell for toffees lol . xxx .


----------



## porkpie1981

mummymadness said:


> You Got it sopt on PP hun :) .
> If its only the slightest angle below 40 degrees its said to be girl , If a nice pointy angle is showing its said to be boy .
> 
> Iam not sure on why its within the 14 weeks , I think it may be because it becomes unclear as baby is bigger etc so hard to tell .
> Iam looking forward to guessing on more pics :) , But i bet when i have my own scan on Thursday i carnt tell for toffees lol . xxx .

:happydance: cant wait to see ur scan.


----------



## Carlyanne15

Gender Scan is tomorrow, so find out if the Nub thing is true for US! Apparently Squiggle is a Pink so will up-date tomorrow after the scan, so long as Squiggle's plays ball


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh i will look forward to it hun have fun tommorrow .

I hope i enjoy Thursday and cannot wait to show you either PP hun :) . xx .


----------



## krijkee

Hi, I just found this site and wanted to see if you could tell from my u/s?

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o204/krijkee/scan0005.jpg

I really want to know but DH doesn't! The wait is going to kill me!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Frankie

goodl uck carly


----------



## porkpie1981

good luck:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

I think Girly Kri hun but not 100% sure as its not clear .
I would say 70% Girly looking :) . xx .


----------



## krijkee

I hope you're right! Thanks so much!


----------



## VicLl

Ok here are my pics taken at 11 weeks 4 days.
 



Attached Files:







scan 001.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 69









scan 002.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 60


----------



## CapitalChick

traceydixon78 said:


> Here's one without the blue measuring line - 12w6d weeks at the time of the scan.
> 
> https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless2.jpg
> 
> https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless3.jpg
> 
> https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc92/sparta_man/nameless4.jpg

OMG Traceydixon...it makes me so happy to see your pics because I'm also having my scan done at 12 weeks, 6 days...and your baby looks so big and developed! I can't wait to see mine!


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry Vic hun i cannot see very clearly to guess , Maybe boy but not very certain at all .
Good luck at sexig scan hun . xx .


----------



## 1st time mom

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e342/aboutch/Baby.jpg

I have no idea where this nub is... can anyone tell me if they think it's a boy or girl?? this was taken approximately 13 weeks :)


----------



## passengerrach

what do u all think of mine boy or girl
 



Attached Files:







my baby 003.jpg
File size: 94.7 KB
Views: 32









my baby 006.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## mummymadness

Hmmmm first time mum Yours made me debate for ages lol , Theres a slight angle .. So maybe boy but the angle has to be above a 30 degree and iam rubbish with degrees " Doh i knew i should of listened better in Maths lol " .
Lilpigs where are you for second opinions lol . I would guess Boy 1st time hun but really not confident .
Rach more than anyones i would love to guess at yours , But i Cannot see a nub so so sorry hunny . xxxx .


----------



## passengerrach

lol thanks anyway if sum1 can tell me how to make the scan pics i scanned in smaller an be allowed on here then i could try that an c if its any more clearer


----------



## VicLl

mummymadness said:


> Sorry Vic hun i cannot see very clearly to guess , Maybe boy but not very certain at all .
> Good luck at sexig scan hun . xx .

I've had this subconscious feeling it's a boy but looking at the scan think girl, oh well hopefully on 25th Sept we'll find out!


----------



## Angelface

any ideas?


----------



## wanababy

Thought I'd post on this thread too....any thoughts girlies??

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## 1st time mom

Thanks mummymadness... I'm not going to officially find out until the baby is born, but I love hearing what everyone thinks it's going to be... I flip back and forth... most of the time I'm feeling girl, but every once in a while I change my mind and think it's a boy... I'll find out for sure in February!!


----------



## Angelface

someone put me out my misery and tell me what u think? lol x


----------



## alix1111

Hi!

I've read all the posts on nubs etc but I am totally confused! I've included my 12 week scan and was hoping someone could help as whether they think it is a boy or a girl. Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Dell Laser MFP 1600n_20080827174939_1.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 47


----------



## cheryl

My Brother and his girlfriend just sent me a pic of their scan, What do you think Boy or Girl? Can you see from this angle?
This is 12 weeks
Luv Cheryl xxx

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/chez123_2007/DSC00527.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

carnt tell off them pics sorry girls ...
Its frustrating when you carnt see , I went for my scan today , And on the picture you cant see a nub at all ... Luckily on the screen i had a good nosey and saw a straight flat girly looking nub :) :) . xxx .

Edit = Alix , I may see a girly nub there but not clear enough to say hun . xx .


----------



## alix1111

Thanks for the replies and I know it's not easy to see anything - you wonder why I was so confused?!!!!

I had 3 images in total from my 12 week scan - there is two more below. 
So here goes.... and I look forward to any help you can give 

THANKS
 



Attached Files:







Dell Laser MFP 1600n_20080827175312_1.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 23









Dell Laser MFP 1600n_20080827175526_1.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mummymadness

Now iam compleatley confused alix hun lol ...
Wish i could help more , On the first one of the second scan pics you put up i see a straight flat line meaning girl .
I couldnt be sure one way or another so sorry hun , If going purely on Second post of pictures i would say girly hun . Good luck . Wish i was more help . xx .


----------



## happygolucky

This is my scan pic at 12 weeks.I'm 21 weeks now and I didn't find out but I am curious as to what people think:0)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00699.jpg
File size: 88 KB
Views: 53


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello all, flamin computers been out of action for the last 2 weeks, nightmare. Sorry to have left you to it for so long MM lol.
Working backwards

happygolucky - I'm afraid I can't see any nub there at all sorry

Alix - your pics are too dark but I would have a guess at girl from pic 1

Cheryl - baby needs to laying on their back for a nub picture, sorry

Wanababy - I would be guessing a boy for you, but it is not relly clear. I'm wondering if the black border lines in pic 2 has trimmed off what might be an angled nub?

Angelface - Is there any way of getting your pics clearer? And what gestation is baby? I'm wondering if we are seeing a girlie nub in your pictures.

Passengerrach- I'm sure theres a nub visible in pic 2 but it is just too blurry to tell. If theres anyway to post your pics again then I'm sure we could defo have a good guess for you, sorry

1st time mom - your pica aren't clear enough for an accurate guess but from what I can see I would hazard a pink guess for you aswell

Vicli - 11 weeks is early for a guess as there is still time for movement but from your pics I would be guessing girl aswell

Krijkee - I'm afraid I can't make out any nub at all, sorry

There seems to be alot of guessing at pink doesn't there lol. If anyone can post a clearer picture it would be really helpful if you could put age of baby aswell. Then hopefully we will be able to rule out time for movement.


----------



## happygolucky

aaw no probs.Thanks for looking anyway:0) I'm really wanting to know what I'm having but still want the surprise!! How mad am I !!??!!


----------



## Totally Mommy

Darn I do have one from 14 weeks pregnant but it doesn't show the lower half :( I would've LOVED to test this out!


----------



## Angelface

ok hope these are better, i scanned these rather than from my phone!!


hope they work

they at 11 weeks 0 days!
 



Attached Files:







01-09-2008 19;11;08.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 29









01-09-2008 19;17;02.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 36









01-09-2008 19;19;08.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 33









01-09-2008 19;20;54.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 31









01-09-2008 19;22;06.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## 6lilpigs

At 11 weeks there is still plenty of time for movement, but I can definately NOT see any boy bits! at the minute. All pictures are looking rather girlie, hope it was pink you were after lol.


----------



## Angelface

It definatly was, im going to find out next week!!!!

i really hope its pink, u'll get my hopes up! lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

You must tell us straight away lol!!!

I've just realised we got carlyannes pink right:happydance:


----------



## kitty1987

I have no idea where in looking or if you can even see it?

https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w68/punky_princess_2007/12week3days.jpg


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I doubt this is clear enough but thought i'd ask

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/SP_A0092.jpg


----------



## 1st time mom

happygolucky said:


> aaw no probs.Thanks for looking anyway:0) I'm really wanting to know what I'm having but still want the surprise!! How mad am I !!??!!


:rofl: I feel exactly the same way!!! I'm dying to know, but there's a bigger part of me that wants the surprise at the end... I love hearing what everyone thinks I'm having though... it's probably about 50/50 between boy and girl... once I start to show more, I think there will be more guesses... 

Thanks for trying lilpigs... the pics were scanned so they aren't quite as clear as the originals... this was fun!!!


----------



## icculcaz

what ya think to these please???
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/devilswhore1979/wotsit2sep.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/devilswhore1979/wotsit12sep.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/devilswhore1979/wotsit22sep.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Kitty, from you're pitures I would be guessing a boy for you. If you could make your picture clearer that would be brillant just to rule out any doubts.

luvbunsazzle, yours even though blurry is looking very girlie, in your picture are there two white lines pointing out the bottom of baby, again a clearer picture would be great as it looks like you have a good nub to be seen.

icculcaz, talk about hot off the press lol, I've got to say that yours has me staring and staring at the screen. I'm sure there are faint nubs to be seen especially in pic 3, which are looking angled for a boy, but I just couldn't be certain as the picture just hasn't got the detail, how frustrating lol. I think I would put a guess of about 65% on boy for you, will you be finding out for sure before birth lol, I would really love to know on this one.


----------



## icculcaz

yup i'll be finding out as im on monthly scans!!! thank you for doing that 4 me as i cant see anything!


----------



## kitty1987

6lilpigs said:


> Kitty, from you're pitures I would be guessing a boy for you. If you could make your picture clearer that would be brillant just to rule out any doubts.

Hey I don't have a clearer pic unfortunately, the sonographer rushed it and just took any old picture lol!! From how you said to read it I also thought it was likely to be a boy. I'll let you know on 15th Sept! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

what am i supposed to be looking at??????????????????????????????????????? lol


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww thanks, thats the clearest picture i have unfortunatly. The pictures i had for my scan are rubbish, i was really upset with them.
My 20 week ones are really clear, lol!!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Could you take a look at this and see what you think guys. 

Thankyou,

Shimmy.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 37









020.jpg
File size: 82.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## shimmyshimmy

sorry guys, they are a bit blurry. I will try to scan them instead,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

I dont mind either way by the way, I would just be really grateful for an opinion.
If they are too blurry please say. I can always post some more,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello shimmy, sorry for not replying earlier. It would be great if you could get the piccies as clear as pos for us and if you know what gestation you are that would be perfect. I've spent half th day keep double checking Kitty's pic lol, I'm now even second guessing my own, crikes lol.


----------



## Angelface

mines still a girl tho yeh? lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oh angelface lol, yes I would still guess you for a girl but I will add that at 11 weeks there is still alot of time for change. Why don't you post over on the in-gender site for fun and see what the other ladies think? They've been at it alot longer than me. I am making my guess mainly from your last pic, post the pic and your gestation and see what they say, see you over there lol.

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx
link added!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Cant get it any clearer, as my scan piks were rubbish, but got 2 shots of it a little closer
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Photo065.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Photo066.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm afraid I can't make it out in those sorry. How can we get a really clear copy of scan photos on screen? I am so untechnical its unbeleivable. Is the best way to scan them or get them photographed with a digital camera?


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hi lilpigs. I was 12 weeks 4 days at time of picture.
I have been unable to get clearer pictures, any ideas?

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm afraid I wouldn't even be able to have a guess at the minute its just too unclear, sorry. You could always try the in-gender site aswell, they may know of a good way to get a clear picture posted. I've just relisted my pic over there with a clip on youtube aswell because I'm now wondering if I'm looking at mine completely wrong, whoops lol.

Angelface, Charliecats the ultrasound technician on there thinks that you may be carrying a boy! I'm gonna have to brush up on my nub guessing lol.

Here is a link to my youtube incase any body wants to have a guess for me!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWhuQb-hl2w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwaubR6yIKI&feature=related


----------



## Angelface

ohh no!! how terrible!! maybe ur right! ill find out on wednesday! x


----------



## Angelface

ohh i think urs is a boy only cus i see a lil dangly bit lol, but i wudnt have a clue, hope u get what u want!! and how on earth did u get them on cd?!! i want 1 lol x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Wednesday!!!! How exciting. My scan is on the 23rd, I haven't found out with any of mine but I just don't think I'll be able to go til Feb keep staring at my nub picture and second guessing lol.


----------



## Angelface

u going to find out with this one? What do u want? x


----------



## 6lilpigs

I would honestly like a boy this time, I would feel a tiny bit of temporary disappointment but only temporary if it was a girl but she would be more than welcome to join the gang lol. One minute I say yep I'm going to find out, 2 seconds later I say nope can't do it lol. I think if OH is with me I will find it hard t ask what it is, but if I go alone I may probably well ask. It is likely that he will be there though so I may have to wait until Feb to know,eeeek!!!


----------



## Angelface

Does he not like knowing? its the other way round with me and my oh, he wanted to know and i didnt, then i warmed to the idea, and going to ask @ my 17 week growth scan! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

NO, he says what wil be will be (hair pull) lol. He doesn't understand that its like him asking me 'whats for dinner' and me saying 'you'll know whaen its in front of you!' He then says 'well I can smell onions' then I answer 'and you can smell garlic too, doesn't mean thats what your getting!'. Sometimes you just want to know whats on your plate:rofl:


A grea link to the proper full explanation with pics is here
https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Angelface

awww, good luck try persuading him :) what do u THINK ur having?


----------



## porkpie1981

Hi u lot im going to go for my 12 weeks scan tomorrow so im hoping that i get a good pic to scan on here. Do u think if i ask the midwife (eg hint that ive been reading up on nubs so mite take a guess or at least try an get me a good pic? )

It the nhs soo mybe not tho, mmmmmmmmmmm di u think i should try?


----------



## helen1234

we'll see if my nub prediction is right tomorrow.
my prediction was a boy on page 1...
be back on about 4pm 
so exciting lol
x


----------



## porkpie1981

helen1234 said:


> we'll see if my nub prediction is right tomorrow.
> my prediction was a boy on page 1...
> be back on about 4pm
> so exciting lol
> x


ooooooooooo good luck


----------



## 6lilpigs

Porkpie, she should do. If she's heard of it she may even hazard an expert guess for you there and then! And Helen I'll have to go and check page 1 and make sure theres been no last minute change of mind:rofl:

I've got to add, over on the in-gender site there has been a couple of 100% boy or girl guesses that have come out the complete opposite lately, whoops, but this is fun though. OOh and I had to edit the first post because what I thought was a 100% boy for me on guesses they have now gone the other way:dohh:

Good luck for tommorow ladies!!


----------



## porkpie1981

6lilpigs said:


> Porkpie, she should do. If she's heard of it she may even hazard an expert guess for you there and then! And Helen I'll have to go and check page 1 and make sure theres been no last minute change of mind:rofl:
> 
> I've got to add, over on the in-gender site there has been a couple of 100% boy or girl guesses that have come out the complete opposite lately, whoops, but this is fun though. OOh and I had to edit the first post because what I thought was a 100% boy for me on guesses they have now gone the other way:dohh:
> 
> Good luck for tommorow ladies!!


Do midwifes know about this nub thing? eg do they get taught this in their training?


----------



## Angelface

u wer right for me hun!! baby had legs shut but she said " if i had to guess id say girl, its got 3 lines for a vulva" woopeee!!!! xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm not sure if all midwifes have heard of it as mine hadn't when I mentioned it but I'd say the technician doing your scan could well have. If not you can educate them lol, have a good luck at the link at the top of the page to the baby2see website and really do your homework so you know what your looking for and why it gets there. I think the pics of a 9 week old boy and girl fetus fascinating as they are practically completely the same, it goes on to show the development a couple of weeks at a time.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Angelface said:


> u wer right for me hun!! baby had legs shut but she said " if i had to guess id say girl, its got 3 lines for a vulva" woopeee!!!! xxx

AF!!!!!! WE got it right!!:happydance::rofl:
Whoo, don't you'll be starting off my addiction again lol.


----------



## Angelface

haha!! i thought id go in with an open mind, and when she was scanning me i thought i guess i wouldnt be so upset if it was a boy, then she ummmed and ahhhed abit, and said that she things girl!!! u did it!!! u clever mummy! lol x


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry girls i have deserted you for a little while , As many know i had a very ruff time at home :( .
Iam all back now refreshed and feeling allot better , Glad the predictions so far seem to be comming through right . Look forward to knowing your result Lilpigs hun , Allthow its been such a mmmm maybe guess at your pic lol .
Mines the 29th I thought i saw a girl nub on 12 week scan but cannot be sure as the little jelly tot was squiggling around all over lol . xxx .


----------



## dippy dee

Please look on my new thread and see what you girls think as it won't let me put a pic on here for some reason :cry:


----------



## dippy dee

can anyone tell what monkey is? also does anyone else think it looks like monkey off of the tv ad? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0105.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8









SP_A0100.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 4









SP_A0104.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 7









SP_A0099.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## porkpie1981

thought i would add this for some reading

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## 6lilpigs

Dippy, we really need a shot of baby laying its back to be able to see where their nub is pointing. How old is baby in your pics?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

wanted to come on here and say you two ladies both said boy for me and you was right :D i think one person said a dodgy guess at a girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> wanted to come on here and say you two ladies both said boy for me and you was right :D i think one person said a dodgy guess at a girl


:happydance: Oh yeah, another tick for us :happydance::rofl:

I'm dreading the first wrong guess!! Hopefully it will just be on my own pic and then no one will get cross. I'll blame MM though lol.


----------



## helen1234

just thought i'd come and tell you clever girls that you were spot on with your guess for me cos i'm having a little boy:happydance::happydance:
WELL DONE
my pics on page 1 if anyone wan to have a look its soo obvious....


----------



## porkpie1981

Hi girls im 12 wks and 1 day today and the midwife had real probs getting pics so heres what i have. P.S I turned the 1st one upside down as i thought it was easier. Now i know that they arent great but does any1 see a nub in the 1st pic? Honest truth girls, as i dont mind if u dont and i dont want to trick myself into seeing something that isnt there. I think i see it and there is an x near it as the midwie said that she was measuring from the bum to the other side for age.

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan1.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan2.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan3.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan4.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan5.jpg[/IMG


----------



## mummymadness

I sooo wish i could tell on yours PP hun but pics arent clear enough for me to even have a stab in the dark .
Ohhh iam so glad we did well , Charlie if your cute little baby hadnt of been a boy i would of eaten my hat i was quiet sure , We are doing well lil pigs hun :) . xxx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

Porkpie I'm so sorry I just can't see. What a shame I was so looking forward to guessing for you. What do you think? Have you had a good look around the other sites and picked up what your looking for? If I had to have a guess I would go with a girl because there just possibley may be a flat white line near the cross on pic 1 as you said, but from our view that could easily just be the way the pic is printed. You have the clearest picture, is there a flat white line near the cross?


----------



## danni2609

Got my scan in two wks just wondered what u thought of mine? Thanx
 



Attached Files:







Image000.jpg
File size: 101.3 KB
Views: 34









Image148.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Neecee

Don't know if you can tell anything from my 12 week pic:
 



Attached Files:







12wkssmall.JPG
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mummymadness

Iam sorry i carnt see a nub on your pic neece hun , Just a cute little baby :) .

Iam soooooooo tempted to say girl danni hun , But its not clear enough for me to make an estimated guess ... I would just lean to say more girl than boy , Allthow i wouldnt bet my house on it lol . xxx .


----------



## danni2609

Thanx well i will be letting u all know in two weeks!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

A quick update on a couple of results which have come in
Jaylene- 2 out 3 guesses were for boy and its a boy! p.s. mine was the girl guess:dohh::blush:
Elm- all guesses were for a girl and she has a .....boy:dohh::dohh::rofl:
Oh well back to the drawing board. 
I have to say in our defense the pictures weren't the most perfect for a good guess but it was still fun! Thankyou ladies.

Danni your pictures just aren't clear enough for a guess at the minute, is there anyway you could get them a bit clearer for us?
Necee, I can't see a nub on your pic but I can clearly see their little foot!!. Do you have any other's we could look at. If I had to guess I would go for a boy for you necee, bacause I have a hunch that picture would have shown a flat girl nub if it was there but a little boy bobble could just be out of range further up baby's bottom curve. The pic on post 1 of this thread shows what I think might be hiding.


----------



## helen1234

6lilpigs said:


> A quick update on a couple of results which have come in
> Jaylene- 2 out 3 guesses were for boy and its a boy! p.s. mine was the girl guess:dohh::blush:
> Elm- all guesses were for a girl and she has a .....boy:dohh::dohh::rofl:
> Oh well back to the drawing board.
> I have to say in our defense the pictures weren't the most perfect for a good guess but it was still fun! Thankyou ladies.
> 
> Danni your pictures just aren't clear enough for a guess at the minute, is there anyway you could get them a bit clearer for us?
> Necee, I can't see a nub on your pic but I can clearly see their little foot!!. Do you have any other's we could look at. If I had to guess I would go for a boy for you necee, bacause I have a hunch that picture would have shown a flat girl nub if it was there but a little boy bobble could just be out of range further up baby's bottom curve. The pic on post 1 of this thread shows what I think might be hiding.

you had me right though :happydance:


----------



## 6lilpigs

helen1234 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> A quick update on a couple of results which have come in
> Jaylene- 2 out 3 guesses were for boy and its a boy! p.s. mine was the girl guess:dohh::blush:
> Elm- all guesses were for a girl and she has a .....boy:dohh::dohh::rofl:
> Oh well back to the drawing board.
> I have to say in our defense the pictures weren't the most perfect for a good guess but it was still fun! Thankyou ladies.
> 
> Danni your pictures just aren't clear enough for a guess at the minute, is there anyway you could get them a bit clearer for us?
> Necee, I can't see a nub on your pic but I can clearly see their little foot!!. Do you have any other's we could look at. If I had to guess I would go for a boy for you necee, bacause I have a hunch that picture would have shown a flat girl nub if it was there but a little boy bobble could just be out of range further up baby's bottom curve. The pic on post 1 of this thread shows what I think might be hiding.
> 
> you had me right though :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah thats right!!lol:happydance: Another one for the tick box lol.


----------



## Neecee

6lilpigs said:


> Necee, I can't see a nub on your pic but I can clearly see their little foot!

Yeah, that'll be daddy's big ol' foot and beef toes! I feel so sorry for that if its a girl!


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

Hi i was just wondered how do i post piccis on here? id love to know whether you think babas a boy or girl?


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

I hope these piccis are ok, i was 15, 16 weeks here i do have another picci of when i was 9 weeks but its hard to tell anything off that one lol. Looking forwards to seeing what you think how exciting lol

***Hope this works, if it does its easy to attach piccis lol thanks 6lilpigs***
 



Attached Files:







Image132.jpg
File size: 102.9 KB
Views: 29









Image106.jpg
File size: 99.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Hun ...
They say dont try guess after 13 weeks , I dont know exactly why i think because the nub changes then ...
I can see a boy looking nub in your second picture but with you been further along than 13 weeks it could be boy bits iam seeing not nub lol .
I would say 65% boy maybe lol , Sorry iam no help . xx .


----------



## mummymadness

And we got charlies right lilpigs hun . xx .


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

ill see if i can get my 9 week picci as well then lol thank you x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oh Jaysmum lol, after all that!! To guess the babies gender from the nub they need to be between 12-13 weeks, after that it becomes inaccurate again. At 15-16 weeks you need a shot from underneath looking up to tell gender accurately. It would say that it is definately worth posting your pics on the in-gender site as they alot more about later shots. If this was 13 weeks I would have guessed boy, will you be finding out?

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx


----------



## mummymadness

Couldnt they tell you at the scan when you was 16 weeks hun , I am having my sexing scan at 16 weeks ??.
I will take a gander at your 9 weeks one but i think may be a little small then . xx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

mummymadness said:


> And we got charlies right lilpigs hun . xx .

Yeah, not bad lol. But what aboue Elm's turn up for the books!! All gueses were pink it shes got a blue:dohh::rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

At 9 weeks both boys and girls are exactely the same!

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Its quite amazing.


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

ok here i was 9weeks 3days. I had to take the piccis with my camera phone then bluetooth them over to the puter sooo theyre not the greatest sooo i really hope u can see summat lol Ive posted all the piccis i took as i cant decide which one was better as theyre all pretty rubbish sorry! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image044.jpg
File size: 113.4 KB
Views: 1









Image045.jpg
File size: 106.1 KB
Views: 0









Image047.jpg
File size: 109.7 KB
Views: 2









Image046.jpg
File size: 109.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

after all that as well lol never mind thanks for your guesses. When i went for that scan it was meant to be my '20 weeks' scan then they realised i was only 15/16 weeks and theyd sent out the appointment by mistake so they let me have a quick look (like 20 secs!!) and a free picci and sent me on my way! When i went back 4 weeks later for my proper '20weeks' scan they couldnt see anything as babes legs were tight shut soooo i think this baby doesnt want me to find out til its born lol thank u tho!!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ooops just sent you a PM lol, it looks like your in for the big wait then on know:dohh: The girls on the in-gender site will have a guess for you, it wouldn't surprise me if they all went for a hazardous guess at boy for you, good luck.


----------



## mummymadness

i was very tempted to say boy too lilpigs hun , but not by nub guesses but i thought i could see boy bits lol .
I know elms how funny we was quiet sure girl , Theres allways one hey lol . xx .


----------



## porkpie1981

6lilpigs said:


> Porkpie I'm so sorry I just can't see. What a shame I was so looking forward to guessing for you. What do you think? Have you had a good look around the other sites and picked up what your looking for? If I had to have a guess I would go with a girl because there just possibley may be a flat white line near the cross on pic 1 as you said, but from our view that could easily just be the way the pic is printed. You have the clearest picture, is there a flat white line near the cross?

Thats the one! Near the x. Its clearer on my scan in front of me but i keep thinking mybe its the leg :rofl:. Plus other sites ive read that upside down pics can alter it(dont know if thats true tho)
:hissy:

Heres the pic not turned upside down

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan1-1.jpg

lol well it was worth a try


----------



## jms895

Hey girls, what a great thread!! Wonder if you could take a peak at mine and see what you think? Mummymadness thinks its :baby:blue!!
Thanks! x
 



Attached Files:







12wk2d 1.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 53









12wk2d 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## jms895

I just still dont get what I am supposed to be looking at :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Iam still sticking at my clue lol , First pic in your set hun I say 80% boy :) .
Its the bit comming from down from belly button , Soemtimes boys have like a curled booble on the end . Have a flick through pages on the link Some where on this thread to another site , Once you get in the flow hun its suprising they become eaisier to spot , Me a lilpigs mostly agree lol . xxx .


----------



## kaylynn040485

Just been reading this thread and really intregued! Dont know what im looking for really though and wondered if you had any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## hayley x

Heres my scan picture from today. I could never guess as I cant tell the difference as I dont know what I'm looking for, lol.

xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello again Hayley lol, I've been poaching people from first tri again oops!! My guess would be boy for you, your nub at the bottom definately looks angled to me. I'm sure MM will be by in a min for another guess.


----------



## mummymadness

HeHeHe ... Here iam ..
I deffinatley see an Angle there , I would take a good guess at boy too :) . xx .


----------



## hayley x

Wow I dont know how you guess but I cant wait to find out for defo even more now lol. I would love a boy but saying tht I would also love a girl so I'll be more than happy with what comes =] thank you for your guesses its exciting lol. xxx


----------



## mummyk

hiyaa!! just been looking through this thread..

wondering if u would give mine a go not sure if u can tell as im not sure really what u look for! lol :blush:

worth a guess tho! :D

the scan is 13+5 days! x

[IMG]https://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo154/kirstiemum/baby/baby022web.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mummymadness

I carnt see nub at all hun so sorry . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness, still no idea how you do it ..... :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Secret powers Pmsl ...
It hard to explain its like a little line comming from the Belly button area down , Yours was a very clear nub shot Jade hun , If you look at the first picture you posted you can see a line comming out then pointing up :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

I will have another look :rofl:
Have you guessed your own nub?


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness, If I post pic again now - have you got some kind of editing tool to put an arrow where you are lookin? :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Welllllll , I remember alot of girls not getting a good nub shot on the picture , So while sonographer was taking measurements i had a good luck as baby was sat still and saw one long white line all the way down !! , Good job i had a real good luck as couldnt see a thing on the picture we baught home lol .
I would say iam having a girl iam 85% sure iam having a girl , So if they say Boy Monday I will die of shock lol .
My mums a phsycic and she said Before the day before i tested that i was pregnant and having a girl !!!!! , She kept saying girl then she had a dream and saw the midwife wrapping baby in a blue blanket !! . So she was compleatley confused lol .

P.s= Ill have a go at editing if i can lol . x .


----------



## jms895

:cloud9:

Aaah thats sweet, so we defo still thinking pink for you then!! 

Attached pics again for you - thanks!
 



Attached Files:







12wk2d 1.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10









12wk2d 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mummymadness

Ok iam rubbish at Paint hahahaaa . My OH wa just giggling away trying to watch me draw an arrow lol.
I have tried hun here it is lol . x .
 



Attached Files:







12wk2d 11.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 63


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> Ok iam rubbish at Paint hahahaaa . My OH wa just giggling away trying to watch me draw an arrow lol.
> I have tried hun here it is lol . x .

Aha now I see what you are lookin at! I was looking in totally the wrong place :rofl:

Thanks for doing that hun!! I should really go to bed!!

Just realised I nearly made it to 1000 posts, I really should shut my gob :rofl:

Will catch up tomorrow night no doubt when strictly is on! :happydance: xx


----------



## mummymadness

And this is one i thought Girly hun , So you can see the difference :) . xx .
 



Attached Files:







shannons scan.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 54


----------



## jms895

Yes.... i think!
On mine the line is like... straight across and the other one which you think is pink is sloping at an angle... is that right? :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Nope lol .... You get the right idea just the wrong way round lol ...
On the girly one its a flat straight Line , On yours hun Theres like a bobble on the end that points up slightly , Like a blob on the end of the line but its thick and points up a little if you get me lol . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Oh right, take it I am fired from Nubbing? :rofl:


----------



## Astrastar

Hi, had my first scan today and really regret not asking what species it was! The photos are quite clear but I can't see any nub - anyone else take a guess or me? Thanks!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Astra, I just couldn't make a guess soryy. I'm sure if there was a bit more detail on the picture then there would be a nub especially in pic 1! I think if I had to guess I would go blue as from a distance it looks kinda angled in that area. Will you find out what your having at 20 weeks?


----------



## Astrastar

Thanks for trying 6lilpigs. I know the pictures aren't that clear so had pretty much guessed it would be difficult to predict. (Am secretely hoping blue) 

I am defo gonna ask at the 20 week scan. I had decided to stay on team yellow until leaving the hospital when I promptly changed my mind - typical eh? Thanks!


----------



## pictureperfect

Not sure my scan picture will be clear enough to see anything but if it is can anybody take a guess?

We are going for a gender scan next Saturday but even that seems an age away 

Thanks

x
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 4 days scan.jpg
File size: 98.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Picture hun ... I cannot see greatly clear by that picture ..
But Maybe a girly looking nub ?? ..
But allso as your nearly the same amount of weeks as me and i had private scan saying boy and soemtimes you get lots of boys at the same time , I personally think boy . Sorry i was no help lol . xx .


----------



## pictureperfect

Laughing thanks for trying, I will find out next Saturday, could they easily tell at your private scan?

I'm worrying that they won't be able to, although they did say if they can't they will re-scan a few days later for free so fingers crossed!

x


----------



## Angelface

u guessed me right for defo!

got confirmation yesterday im definatly a girl!! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Angelface said:


> u guessed me right for defo!
> 
> got confirmation yesterday im definatly a girl!! x

:happydance:woohoo lol, I love it when a plan comes together!!:rofl:


Pictureperfect, they will definately tell you in a privte scan if they can see and if not they will call you back until they do find out. Hopefully it will be nice and clear for you.


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooooo another right for the list lol :) ...
Picture hun , I cannot comment on girl bits but boys bits if baby shows lol then yes can deffinatley see (Proud as punch at my well endowed boy lol) .
At a private scan its not like the nhs where they say they cannot tell , My sonographer kept going and looking for ages untill Corey opened his legs , He got the scanner right under the bum so u could see everything , Took a while but we got there lol .
The funniest part was when he Put his hands over his bits Very modest Lol .


----------



## pictureperfect

Ahh bless him bet he won't be covering it up if he is as well endowed as his mummy thinks [laughing]

THanks alot, can't wait till next Saturday - hopefully this little one will co-operate if it doesn't straight away then I bet its a boy 

Thanks again x


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Porkpie I'm so sorry I just can't see. What a shame I was so looking forward to guessing for you. What do you think? Have you had a good look around the other sites and picked up what your looking for? If I had to have a guess I would go with a girl because there just possibley may be a flat white line near the cross on pic 1 as you said, but from our view that could easily just be the way the pic is printed. You have the clearest picture, is there a flat white line near the cross?
> 
> Thats the one! Near the x. Its clearer on my scan in front of me but i keep thinking mybe its the leg :rofl:. Plus other sites ive read that upside down pics can alter it(dont know if thats true tho)
> :hissy:
> 
> Heres the pic not turned upside down
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan1-1.jpg
> 
> lol well it was worth a tryClick to expand...


https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/14or15weekscan.jpg

ok ok i know i wishfully hoping when theres probably nothing to be seen :rofl: but can any1 see a nub. I put my 12 week scan on but no1 could see one. They dont know if this one whether im 14 or 15 weeks due to different head and CRL measurements but its worth a try to see if any of u can c anything.


----------



## Mummy&bump

hey can u have alook at mine iv added a few pics the as i had my 12 week scan and a cubs scan! the 1st 2 are 12 week and the 3rd is 1 of my cubs as the rest are all head shots! hope u can tell!! please lol

xxx
 



Attached Files:







kirstys fne 010.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 25









kirstys fne 011.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 22









kirstys fne 024.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## mummymadness

PP hun, After 14 weeks the nub shot doesnta pply so sorry hun ..
Mummyandbump , I think i see an angle wich suggests Blue ... But not a great shot to guess . xxx .


----------



## Mummy&bump

poop! thanks for tryin anyway il find out on 21st of nov so il let u kno if ur wee guess was right!

xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Mummy&bump, I think in pic 1 although blurry that there is a kind of flat nub so I would think pink for pic1. On pic 3 though though there could well be a little boy bobbley type nub or it could be part of his leg starting. I would go pink for baby 1 and blue for baby 2, good luck.


Porkpie, yours is definately a yellow bump lol, MM's right though theenub has turned into baby bits at 14 weeks, will you be finding out at 20 weeks? I hope its pink for you.


----------



## porkpie1981

6lilpigs said:


> Mummy&bump, I think in pic 1 although blurry that there is a kind of flat nub so I would think pink for pic1. On pic 3 though though there could well be a little boy bobbley type nub or it could be part of his leg starting. I would go pink for baby 1 and blue for baby 2, good luck.
> 
> 
> Porkpie, yours is definately a yellow bump lol, MM's right though theenub has turned into baby bits at 14 weeks, will you be finding out at 20 weeks? I hope its pink for you.

Im going for the triple test next week so i will try and find out tho they probably wont tell. lol. If not then i will know hopefully on the 30th :baby:


----------



## Mummy&bump

maybe it is a boy then oz its got full legs n arms already even little hands with fingers n feet with toes! i guess i wont fully know until the 21st nov when i get my 20 weeks scan! thanks anyway hun 

xx


----------



## FierceAngel

any idea on mine xx
 



Attached Files:







P170908_12.15.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mummymadness

I think i see a boy angle Angel hun , But the picture quality isnt great . God luck for when you find out . xx .


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya Guys

Just thought Id pop in and give an update ... on Page 8 ish 3 of you had a stab at a little Girl prediction ... however we have found out its a little boy! Not to worry though the cheeky little thing is being exaclty that lately!!

Thankyou anyway ladies ...btw the ladies on the other website about gendar predicition also said a girl, maybe hes a little 'the other way' lol!!

:)

Keep up the good work
x


----------



## Raqual24

I'm really bad at this.

Any idea if this is pink or blue? The scan was at 12w6d
 



Attached Files:







baby 13 weeks.jpg
File size: 97.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ooops Gwizz lol. I'm sure he'll be a rugby player and you never know we may see him on Strictly Come Dancing!!

Raqual, I can't see any nub on your picture sorry, and sorry for not answering sooner but we've had 2 weeks of virus's in the house and a years! worth of paper work to do, bit distracted lol, but all clear and ready for a few fresh piccies!!!


----------



## starryeye31

can you please tell me what im having ? Im dying to know
 



Attached Files:







l_8841771d35b24aa59b2b88ed64685c57.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## sam040509

Any Prediction on mine?? I'm not gonna find out for sure until he/she is born but would love to know what your guess is!!
 



Attached Files:







scanb&w.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 21


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Porkpie I'm so sorry I just can't see. What a shame I was so looking forward to guessing for you. What do you think? Have you had a good look around the other sites and picked up what your looking for? If I had to have a guess I would go with a girl because there just possibley may be a flat white line near the cross on pic 1 as you said, but from our view that could easily just be the way the pic is printed. You have the clearest picture, is there a flat white line near the cross?
> 
> Thats the one! Near the x. Its clearer on my scan in front of me but i keep thinking mybe its the leg :rofl:. Plus other sites ive read that upside down pics can alter it(dont know if thats true tho)
> :hissy:
> 
> Heres the pic not turned upside down
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan1-1.jpg
> 
> lol well it was worth a tryClick to expand...
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/14or15weekscan.jpg
> 
> ok ok i know i wishfully hoping when theres probably nothing to be seen :rofl: but can any1 see a nub. I put my 12 week scan on but no1 could see one. They dont know if this one whether im 14 or 15 weeks due to different head and CRL measurements but its worth a try to see if any of u can c anything.Click to expand...

Just thought i would add that i went for 19 week scan and they think its a girl as they seen the 3 haburger lines but she only 65% sure :rofl: so i have another scan in a week :rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Can't wait to hear for definate Porkpie lol, can't I tempt you to stay on team yellow?

Sam, if what I think is the nub IS the nub then I would say it looked angled so BLUE for you.

Starreye, in your sig you have 2 pictures, ican you post them both for us? I'm not sure if in your first pic that is the most obvious boy nub I have ever seen or if it is just too big and is actually part of the leg. If you some other pics it would be great to have a look at them!


----------



## hayley x

6lilpigs said:


> Hello again Hayley lol, I've been poaching people from first tri again oops!! My guess would be boy for you, your nub at the bottom definately looks angled to me. I'm sure MM will be by in a min for another guess.

Yayyyyy you an MM are good.... ITS A BOY !!!! Thank you =] xxx


----------



## claire-eedie

Ooh, my other half will kill me if he knows I'm doing this: we're resolutely team yellow. But I couldn't resist having a look, and I think it's a little fella! What do you think? Cheers! xxhttps://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v369/206/86/669240134/n669240134_1572508_653.jpg


----------



## nainie

What do you think girls ???? ive been desperately nub hunting :rofl::rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Bill Steve 12 weeks 1 day 002.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 23


----------



## 6lilpigs

What gestation are babies?

Claire, Baby looks quite curled up and ideally the perfect shot is with a straight spine. But my guess would go with girl at this point because I think the nub is in line with the bottom part of the spine if it was straightened out. BUT lol, how old was baby in this pic? There is still time for movement to an angle upto 13 weeks so if the closer to 13 weeks this is the bigger my girl guess would be. Your nub just reminds me of the long white nub on the girl piccy in the first post. Do you have anyother pics?

Nainie, I see your pic says 12 weeks 1 day:dohh: didn't see that first of all lol. Well even though your pic is similar to Claire's being curled my first impression for this one was boy. I'm sure if baby was straightened out then it would still have a bit of an angle to it, and with a week of possible movement to go I think that the angle would have slightly increased. 

Neither is a clear, definate, guess and I hope you both get what you would want!!

Quick thought, what have your pregnancy symptoms been like ie, sickness, exhaustion, increased hair growth?


----------



## FierceAngel

heres my 17w4d scan any luck ladies??
 



Attached Files:







scan2 17wks4days.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claire-eedie

Ooh, well that's interesting!! I was really sick this time, but not as long as last time (which was a boy) Also very tired: but I already have 2 small kids, so it could be down to that! Hair growth: haven't really noticed anything out of the ordinary. The pic was from 12 weeks exactly, and it's the only one I've got, but thanks so much for looking at it! xxxx


----------



## Rach276

Can you have a look at mine? Im dying to no what buba is!
 



Attached Files:







Baby - 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## 6lilpigs

claire-eedie said:


> Ooh, well that's interesting!! I was really sick this time, but not as long as last time (which was a boy) Also very tired: but I already have 2 small kids, so it could be down to that! Hair growth: haven't really noticed anything out of the ordinary. The pic was from 12 weeks exactly, and it's the only one I've got, but thanks so much for looking at it! xxxx

Thats Sooo interesting Claire!!I know we are all different but....when I have a girl I am more sicky, absolutely shattered at some points literally curled ina chair unable to move even if the house was on fire. And no noticable change in hair. 
With a boy, the odd bit of tiredness like an extra 5 min sit down whilst kids watch a video, bit queasy and seem to alot more spikey than usual lol.

But we will see at birth time won't we lol, team yellow's tough isn't it!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

FierceAngel, your baby is too old in this pic for a nub guess, do you have one as close to 12-13 weeks as possible?

Rach, for starters perfect spine position lol, but we are slightly lacking detail. Despite this my guess would be a boy for you. If I look close and then far away then I would base my guess on a hard to see, forked, angled nub on baby. The fork is the split you sometimes see at the end of the nub to tell you you are looking in the right place.

These are only guesses based on a theory so please don't do any shopping based on them. I've learnt that the only 100% way o know babies gender is just after delivery:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres my pics taken at 12w1d

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Pregnancy/scan12weeks1day.jpg


----------



## Rach276

Buba was only 11+5 in that picture so thats probs why theres no detail. Do your syptoms change depending on the sex?


----------



## claire-eedie

6lilpigs said:


> But we will see at birth time won't we lol, team yellow's tough isn't it!!

You can say that again! But also lots of fun guessing!!! xxx


----------



## mummymadness

i woudl say boy to claire and nainie :) ... Wasnt very easy to spot but would still guess boy for you both :) .
So sorry arcanegirl hun couldnt tell on your photo . xx .


----------



## starryeye31

6lilpigs said:


> Can't wait to hear for definate Porkpie lol, can't I tempt you to stay on team yellow?
> 
> Sam, if what I think is the nub IS the nub then I would say it looked angled so BLUE for you.
> 
> Starreye, in your sig you have 2 pictures, ican you post them both for us? I'm not sure if in your first pic that is the most obvious boy nub I have ever seen or if it is just too big and is actually part of the leg. If you some other pics it would be great to have a look at them!

Ok here is this one , Im really hoping its a boy , lol even the nurse told me he thought it was a boy too , but here is the pic again . https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/newbaby12weeksIMG_4622-1.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

mummymadness said:


> i woudl say boy to claire and nainie :) ... Wasnt very easy to spot but would still guess boy for you both :) .
> So sorry arcanegirl hun couldnt tell on your photo . xx .

Their so close MM aren't they! lol I was looking for aaages:rofl:

Again sorry Arcanegirl I can't see any nub on your picture.

Starryeye is it possible to post your pic without the writing on it as I can't zoom in on it. I'm still thinking that the possibly obvious boy nub is just too big and I wanted to have a look at the white line at the bottom of baby.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Rach276 said:


> Buba was only 11+5 in that picture so thats probs why theres no detail. Do your syptoms change depending on the sex?

My symptons DO change from boy to girl and my female relatives are pretty much the same as me symptom wise. I'd say the one I use to mainly to pin down what gender I'm carrying is the exhaustion. With my last little girl I can remember being sat in a chair, cold to the bone, unable to get up and feed the others, I was nearly in tears apologising to them. They said 'Thats alright mum, we'll get some crisps from the cupboard':hugs: And they had a multipack of crisps for dinner. I literally felt like I would be crawling. When my sister and cousin both announced their pregnancies recently they both said how at some points they literally couldn't get off the settee for being so wiped out. I thought girls and so far one has confirmed a girl and the other is waiting til birth, she expecting twins the lucky moo and I'm predicting one of each for her lol.


----------



## starryeye31

yep in a little while after I crawl my lazy butt out of bed I will get on my desk top computer , that has the original pic on it and I will post it , thanks hun :hug:


----------



## emzlouize

my twins at 13 + 2





mite i add they are identical so same sex


----------



## 1st_baby

Well mine is already born but thought id post these so you can compare them to other scans he was pretty well placed so dr new right away 13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







n514193283_317678_3357.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 26









n514193283_317679_3498.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## pinkylisa28

hi im new on here and just come across this forum.could anyone have a guess at mine please?both pictures are from my 12 weeks NT scan
 



Attached Files:







flump 1.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 63









flump 2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Janisdkh

I wish I had a scan to show!


----------



## mummymadness

Its a small picture Pinky hun , But from what i can see that looks like a nice blue bump :) . xx .


----------



## Mrs.MC

just surious as to what you thought mine was. mine is a 21 week scan and one dr said it was a girl and one said it was a boy, i see little man parts, but maybe i dunno what i'm looking at??...
https://i38.tinypic.com/zvekd2.jpg


----------



## Janisdkh

Oh wow I see lil boy parts.. I can see the toosh and legs and boy parts. At what scan did the doc tell you a girl?


----------



## Soon2be3

Mrs.MC said:


> just surious as to what you thought mine was. mine is a 21 week scan and one dr said it was a girl and one said it was a boy, i see little man parts, but maybe i dunno what i'm looking at??...
> https://i38.tinypic.com/zvekd2.jpg

If thats NOT a boy, I'd have her checked out at birth with that thiing between her legs is 

Your Little Man is Showing off his new toy and hes so proud.


----------



## emzlouize

babies babies babies :)


----------



## pinkylisa28

i think this picture should be a bit bigger, any guesses?i dont no if i can see a nub?!
 



Attached Files:







flump 2.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Laura--x

I dont know if i can see anything, so thought i'd give you girls a try

What you reckon?











The first three are the same, thought id post them all incase you can tell on one but not the other x


----------



## starryeye31

Ok here is the original pic , I hope its big enough 
https://img1.picturewizard.com/13269D2/0/lIMG_4622.JPG
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4622.JPG
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mrs.MC

babies, babies!!

hehe. My husband said that too, he says hes showing off his little man parts to everyone.


----------



## Monkeh

Not the greatest scan pic in the world, I know. Any guesses??


----------



## 6lilpigs

Monkeh, my guess for you would be a definate girl guess!! Lovely straight spine and clear straight nub. 

Starryeye yours is still a puzzler? I saved your pic to my computer and zoomed in and it makes me think that the nub is more likely to be the flat white line rather than the larger bump. But saying that the flat white line looks to start a bit too high up! Can I post your pic on the in-gender site or you sign up and post it. The ladies over there may be able to clrify what we're seeing a bit more clearer.

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx

Here is a link to the ladies at in-gender, one of the ladies is CharlieCats and she is an ultrasound technician so knows her nubs lol.

Monkeh, it might be fun tp put your pic on there aswell, I'd be surprised if you got any boy guesses!


----------



## Laura--x

Guess mine please girlies!! Im eager lol!

Its the bottom post on pg 28 x


----------



## 6lilpigs

emzlouize said:


> my twins at 13 + 2
> 
> View attachment 6486
> 
> 
> View attachment 6488
> 
> 
> mite i add they are identical so same sex

Emlouize, twins you lucky moo lol. My money would be on boys for you, but its not an obvious guess. Will you be finding out?

1st baby - I would have guessed blue for you , honestly lol.

Pinkylisa, I can't pick out the nub sorry. But, usually if I don't have a guess then Mummymadness has turned out right!

Laura, your pics are a little blurry for a guess, is there anyway of getting then clearer?

Mrs.MC, surely thats a clear a boy shot isn't it. He's got a willy:rofl:


----------



## emzlouize

woo boys lol, erm yeh i am finding out the sex got a gender scan on 29th of this month cant wait :) xx


----------



## starryeye31

Thanks hun , I posted it on the site you gave me , sofar the one thinks its a girl and the other couldnt tell because my pic is too small and I have no clue how to make it bigger .


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you want me to add you pic that I copied to my computer. Thats the only way I could enlarge it. It may work over there aswell. See if it works here.

Hmmm, comes out the same size as yours here, lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4622.JPG
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Laura--x

6lilpigs said:


> emzlouize said:
> 
> 
> my twins at 13 + 2
> 
> View attachment 6486
> 
> 
> View attachment 6488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura, your pics are a little blurry for a guess, is there anyway of getting then clearer?
> 
> I dont think so :(Click to expand...


----------



## starryeye31

yes could you plz add it for me ? thanks hun :hug:


----------



## kellysays2u

https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/32/m_71ce7d5769124f25813aa1d0abe12848.jpg
https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/57/m_89c0248524544cd78eeadd6edb2d1d10.jpg
https://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/37/m_a4c43f7e8b5646769e806be846281e2e.jpg

Any guesses. I gave a bunch but I do have more if you cant see from those.


----------



## 1st_baby

Pics are a bit small but i think girlie :)


----------



## kellysays2u

hmm any ideas on how i can make them bigger? there original picture sizes are a lot bigger maybe its just the url like i used...


----------



## porkpie1981

6lilpigs said:


> Can't wait to hear for definate Porkpie lol, can't I tempt you to stay on team yellow?
> 
> Sam, if what I think is the nub IS the nub then I would say it looked angled so BLUE for you.
> 
> Starreye, in your sig you have 2 pictures, ican you post them both for us? I'm not sure if in your first pic that is the most obvious boy nub I have ever seen or if it is just too big and is actually part of the leg. If you some other pics it would be great to have a look at them!

Im too impatient :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

6lilpigs said:


> Monkeh, my guess for you would be a definate girl guess!! Lovely straight spine and clear straight nub.

Yay, thats what I think too :)


----------



## pinkylisa28

Managed to get my scanner working so thought id upload my 12wks scan pic up.
what do you think?any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







LastScan 2.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 31









12 wks +3 flipped.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Monkeh

All my replies on the forum you linked to say pink! (Including the ultrasound technician lady!)

:happydance:

Hope they're right!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

oops double post lol.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Well pinkylisa that did make a difference! Pink my guess would be 100% pink! Thats completely what we look for in a girl nub. How far along were you here? Just had a look back, 12 weeks. Were you exactly 12 weeks?

Kellysays2u, how did you attach your pics? I use the paper clip symbol on the advanced bit, then it usually puts them on small but when we click them they zoom bigger. Amazing detail by the way, are they standard scan pics? The perfect pictures we need is baby laying on its back so we can see an outline of its face and body. No arms or legs need to be showing.


----------



## pinkylisa28

im exactly 12 + 3 weeks.i always thought id struggle to have a girl as im the only girl in both my family and my husbands.everyone on the other site say girl aswell. im not bothered either way but id b really happy if it is a girl!get to no for sure in 2 weeks.:happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

i got another picture hopefully this time it will be bigger. The original pictures some were 3-D because our hospital does that as a standard. Well it does both but they switch over to 3-D a lot. This one is a 2-D though as its the only one I have where he/she is clearly on her back.
 



Attached Files:







3d 3.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## MummyCat

Heya... I've been trying for ages to make sence of this... but no such luck..so wondered if you could take a look at my 12 week scan and let me know your thoughts... :)

Ta, Cath

Edit: Please See post below as I failed to attach the picture correctly!! Ta xxx
 



Attached Files:







smallscan.JPG
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 79


----------



## MummyCat

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/53930-12-week-scan-yesterday-pic.html

That should give you a better picture! Sorry about my failed attempt in the first post!

xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Mummycat, I'm thinking pink aswell for you. Theres not great detail but I think there is a slightly blurred flat nub visible. Do you have any others, maybe the one in your avatar if thats from 12 weeks aswell just to make sure we're not missing ang angles.

Kelly, its not a clear guess but I think pink again lol, its the right kind of picture but the nub is possibly slightly obscured. Do you have a couple more of theses profile shots, again just to make sure we're not missing anything obvious.


----------



## MummyCat

Hi there, unfortunately that's all I've got! The one in my avatar was from 20 week scan. We're styaing yellow... but I'm hoping for a pink... so thanks for your prediction :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Soon2be3 said:


> Mrs.MC said:
> 
> 
> just surious as to what you thought mine was. mine is a 21 week scan and one dr said it was a girl and one said it was a boy, i see little man parts, but maybe i dunno what i'm looking at??...
> https://i38.tinypic.com/zvekd2.jpg
> 
> If thats NOT a boy, I'd have her checked out at birth with that thiing between her legs is
> 
> Your Little Man is Showing off his new toy and hes so proud.Click to expand...

'


I just realized something.... The balls area looks to be too far from the toosh.. Hmm could that be the cord? I have heard of that happening. Still looks boy to me but does make you wonder some.

Look at the original and this one highlighted
Looks like a possible hamburger :D


hmmm maybe it is a boy.. All this staring got me confused now. That really does look like boy parts but its so far I find.

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/Baby%20Number%204/Image1.png


----------



## mummymadness

I just popped on to this thread havent been in here for a good while .
Mummy cat certainly Looks like a nice pink baby to me :) .
xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok nm me............... That is a boy part O,o I think I just got way too caught up with how far it was.


----------



## holden_babez

Ladies.. I am 13w2d pregnant and this photo attached was taken when I was 12w6d.. I am wondering if someone can explain what a NUB is and how you can tell the difference between a boy and girl...
Can we all have a look at my picture and give me their predictions?
Thanks :hug:
 



Attached Files:







baby 12w6d.jpg
File size: 96.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## whiby

hi ladies 
I'm currently 13+1, this scan was taken at 12+3. any ideas? we don't really care whether we have a blue or pink bump, just really curious!!!

[IMG]https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb153/angela_wales/babyoverment04110859cm.jpg[/IMG]


thanks!


----------



## 6lilpigs

The Nub Theory

Between 12-13 weeks, if you look in a 2d ultrasound down the bottom end of baby, if your lucky you may see a white line like in pics below. That white line is the gender nub. You need to check the angle of the nub against the bottom part of the spine of baby (this is where it can be difficult if baby is curled up). If at 13 weeks exactly the nub is of an angle of between 0-10 degrees from the spine then the accuracy is about 90% of it being a girl. If it is 30 degrees and above it is 90% a boy. The grey area is between 10-30 degrees. You may see a split in the nub which is called the fork, this is a good sign that your looking at the right bit. 
Pic 1 is a confirmed girl
Pic 2 is a strong girl guess (Pinkylisa, I've used your pic hope thats OK)
Pic 3 is a strong boy guess (This is my pic)
Pic 4 is a confirmed boy 
The link below gives an excellant description of the nub theory with great photos af the changes and differences. The week 9 boy and girl pics are fascinating as they are practically exactely the same, which is why a good guess needs to be between 12-13 weeks. After this it is not accurate.

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
 



Attached Files:







Baby3at122-2.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 380









LastScan%202.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 308









12w_mal.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 712









Picture 116.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 329


----------



## 6lilpigs

Kellysays, did you happen to get any moving images maybe?

Holdan baby, again your nub looks flat so I'd guess pink! We seem to be having a run on pink at the minute lol.

Whiby, I'm just not sure with yours. There does seem to be something in the right place and if I look and look again I think another pink but something about it doesn't make it a definate guess. 

It may be worth posting your pics again over on the in-gender site as there are a whole team of ladies who will hopefully have a guess for you aswell.

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks MummyMadness... I'll be back in March to let you know if you're right :)


----------



## Dona

Here are two scan's of my little Bubba taken at 13 weeks exactly. Whats your thoughts? xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Robertson 3 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 91









Baby Robertson 13 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 103


----------



## holden_babez

Thank you for your guess sixlilpigs.. I have posted the same picture on the in-gender forum and about 10 people have said pink one as well.. thank you again for you opinion... it is appreciated..


----------



## maccy

What do you all think I was dated as 12+4
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 155


----------



## dr_sarah

What do you girlies think im having....I reckon looking at the pic its a boy but then again im not an expert. 

x

https://file046a.bebo.com/8/large/2008/11/07/12/1501015393a9358349105l.jpg

After having a closer look I actually wonder if it's a girl as the nub is tilted very slightly "up" however, the babys spine isn't stright so if it were to be stretched out would that nub be as much as a 10 degree angle???? hmmmm


----------



## lyndsey3010

DO me do me!

This was 12+5 I suspect boy but that is not at all based on any theory other than a vivid dream and I get a lot of them including the night baby was conceived so I'm sticking to a blue theory!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 105


----------



## holden_babez

Sarah - Your baby's nub looks similar to mine and I am no expert either.. I have been told by the ladies at In-Gender.com that my nub look flat which means pink ... so I would say pink for you also...

Lyndsey - Sorry I cannot see a nub for your photo mate... So i could not even make a guess.. Sorry!! 

P.S I thought boy nub was tilted upward and the girl nub was flat? or have I got it backards?

HB & Bubbles xx


----------



## dr_sarah

Thank you Holden_babez, thats what they have told me aswell. Are you having a gender scan done? Here in Aberdeen they don't allow them so it would be interesting to see if you do get the scan that the people on In- Gender guessed right. xx


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Porkpie I'm so sorry I just can't see. What a shame I was so looking forward to guessing for you. What do you think? Have you had a good look around the other sites and picked up what your looking for? If I had to have a guess I would go with a girl because there just possibley may be a flat white line near the cross on pic 1 as you said, but from our view that could easily just be the way the pic is printed. You have the clearest picture, is there a flat white line near the cross?
> 
> Thats the one! Near the x. Its clearer on my scan in front of me but i keep thinking mybe its the leg :rofl:. Plus other sites ive read that upside down pics can alter it(dont know if thats true tho)
> :hissy:
> 
> Heres the pic not turned upside down
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan1-1.jpg
> 
> lol well it was worth a tryClick to expand...
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/14or15weekscan.jpg
> 
> ok ok i know i wishfully hoping when theres probably nothing to be seen :rofl: but can any1 see a nub. I put my 12 week scan on but no1 could see one. They dont know if this one whether im 14 or 15 weeks due to different head and CRL measurements but its worth a try to see if any of u can c anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought i would add that i went for 19 week scan and they think its a girl as they seen the 3 haburger lines but she only 65% sure :rofl: so i have another scan in a week :rofl:Click to expand...

well my scan yesterday they still say girl at 75% :rofl: im not knowing much at the mo am i?:rofl:


----------



## holden_babez

Sarah, I dont know where Aberdeen is, but i am in Australia and am having my gender scan done before xmas as I am 20 inbetween xmas and new years and everywhere is shut for the 2 weeks... So ill be going when 18 weeks around middle of December... I will let you know how I go with that one.. I am hoping in-gender gals are right as I would love a pink one, but either way I know bub is healthy so I am happy with what-ever sex I get...


----------



## classyburd

heres my scan photo, does anyone think they can even see a nub???? lol

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/ourbaby.jpg


----------



## lyndsey3010

holden_babez said:


> Lyndsey - Sorry I cannot see a nub for your photo mate... So i could not even make a guess.. Sorry!!

Thanks for looking anyway hun


----------



## Loubee

Anyone like to have a guess for me thanks


----------



## chel27

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3218/3030243708_65b206f130_b.jpg


can you guess mine please??


----------



## Marishka

Hi everyone I am new here and I would love to hear your opinion on my nub! I would love love love to have a girl! These pictures are from 12 weeks exactly. My tech was convinced this is a boy. And I agree the nub looks angled. But the lower spine is also angled and when you try to measure the angles it comes out looking more parallel. I am just looking for any hope that this could be a girl!
 



Attached Files:







us 001.jpg
File size: 97.8 KB
Views: 61









us 002.jpg
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 42


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Does anyone have any guesses from looking at my pictures? They are from my 12wk4d scan. My 20 week ultrasound isn't until 14 January. 

Thanks!
Jeannie
 



Attached Files:







noname.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## pinkylisa28

Loubee -can you make your first picture any bigger?
chel27 - if that from your 12wk scan id defo say girl as it look exactly the same as mine.
Marishka- i agree with what you say could go either way, have you tryed putting it on in-gender.com, you mite get an answer on there.
jerseyshoregirl- have you got any other pics as im not sure what im looking at is a nub?


----------



## hexyewdancer

jerseyshoregirl said:


> Does anyone have any guesses from looking at my pictures? They are from my 12wk4d scan. My 20 week ultrasound isn't until 14 January.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeannie

I say a boy. If im right then its quite a clear nub and its angled.


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Hi All, 

I haven't got a clue what i'm looking for so could someone have a look for me?! Got picture of 12wks and 20wks scan. 

thanks in advance!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Mammoth at 12+5.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 26









Baby 20+3.JPG
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## hexyewdancer

PuffinMuffin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I haven't got a clue what i'm looking for so could someone have a look for me?! Got picture of 12wks and 20wks scan.
> 
> thanks in advance!

I cant really tell but im guessing from your 12 week scan pic that its a girl.


----------



## classyburd

Does anyone fancy giving mine a go from my 12 week scan???

My 20 week scan isnt until 5th Jan

Cheers girls

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/classyburduk/ourbaby.jpg


----------



## holden_babez

This is a toilet shot from 13 weeks scan.. I see 3 lines and have circled them, do you think its a girl from this or could those lines be the umbilical cord?
 



Attached Files:







baby K 3 lines.jpg
File size: 73.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## dr_sarah

I went on the site www.in-gender.com to see what the girls and a couple of the experts thought, they all predict a girl :)

This would be lovely as I already have a boy however, I would still be happy with another boy...as long as they are healthy that's all that matters.

Here's my 12 week scan ...

https://file046a.bebo.com/8/large/2008/11/07/12/1501015393a9358349105l.jpg


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so I too do not know what I am looking for here...or if you can even tell yet as I am a day shy of 12 weeks but would love feedback from you ladies, any idea???
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 35


----------



## porkpie1981

todays doc said that she wasnt willing to say as too many people where complaining after they where told the wron sex :hissy::hissy::hissy: dam it :rofl:


----------



## flutterbylge

hi ladies do you mind taking a shot at mine, see what you think? thank you very much xxxx

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan1.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan2.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan3.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan4.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan5.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan6.jpg


----------



## flutterbylge

any guesses ladies?


----------



## holden_babez

holden_babez said:


> This is a toilet shot from 13 weeks scan.. I see 3 lines and have circled them, do you think its a girl from this or could those lines be the umbilical cord?

Well ladies... Am happy to inform you that my NUB at 12 weeks was corret... I am having a little girl in May 09 :happydance:... In-Gender.com ladies all guessed girl nub but 2... :cloud9::cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## LittlePickle

Hi there - this was 12+5... Can't see a nub myself - not even on the DVD! :)

But you're welcome to guess!!! :mrgreen:
 



Attached Files:







02012009314.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 31


----------



## 6lilpigs

Well I'd say theres one in that picture and thats PINK!! lol. Would you be able to maybe post your dvd pictures for us, I'd love to look just to make sure. I put mine on via youtube.


----------



## wishing4ababy

PLEASE could you see if you can tell me! We didn't find out at 20 weeks scan because oh doesn't want to know - bt it is driving me insane!!! desperately want to know! I think girl - i think!!!!! :hug:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 77.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## lisac25

guess away, i want to know soooooooooo badly only 6 weeks and 6 days till next scan lol x
 



Attached Files:







scan0002.jpg
File size: 84.1 KB
Views: 34









scan0001.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## 6lilpigs

There is no clear nub to see there I'm afraid but for some reason I am thinking the abscence of a clear nub is because it could be pretty flat so I am drawn towards girly too! How was your tiredness in early pregnancy? I find that if pink, you find there was times when the only reason you would have been able to get off the settee was if the house was on fire and blue you just grabbed the occasional sneaky 5 min shut eye. So was it Exhausted:muaha:sneaky nap ?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Lisa25, again thinking pink! I'm pretty sure theres a flat forked nub showing especially in pic 1. The fork is the little split which may be seen in the nub which tells you your looking at the right bit.


----------



## lisac25

ohhhh interesting, will let u know what my scan says in a few weeks x


----------



## LittlePickle

6lilpigs said:


> Well I'd say theres one in that picture and thats PINK!! lol. Would you be able to maybe post your dvd pictures for us, I'd love to look just to make sure. I put mine on via youtube.

Where are you seeing that exactly? I'm REALLY confused!!! :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

LittlePickle said:


> Hi there - this was 12+5... Can't see a nub myself - not even on the DVD! :)
> 
> But you're welcome to guess!!! :mrgreen:

I am looking down the bottom end of baby. If you llook carefully you can see a faint white line with a split running down the middle. Yours seems to be laying not just flat but angled slightly in towards the spine. I'm afraid I'm no good at circling things on pics but I hope that description helps.


----------



## LittlePickle

awww thanks for that... (I'll admit I still can't see it though!) I'll post some other pics in a minute... I have 3 others - but need to scan them in..x x x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Any chance of getting your dvd loaded on youtube? I'm just being Super nosey now lol.


----------



## xXHXx

I think I have managed to attach my scan lol! Any ideas? This theory is great lol :happydance:

Take care all xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00057.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 6lilpigs

xxhxx, what gestation was baby in this pic? It looks a little young for a guess I'm afraid and just not clear enough. If you've got a pic between 12-13 weeks or even a bit of dvd then I'd love to have guess for you.


----------



## viejita

Hi 6lilpigs and Mummymadness

I'm posting my 12 week scan - please can you have a guess for a girl or boy?

Thanks
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan - small.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LittlePickle

6lilpigs said:


> Any chance of getting your dvd loaded on youtube? I'm just being Super nosey now lol.

Thanks!!! Okay, I'll have to do the DVD when I get home, but here are the other three pictures for the time being...
 



Attached Files:







Chops 1.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 34









Chops 2.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 23









Chops 3.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## xXHXx

6lilpigs said:


> xxhxx, what gestation was baby in this pic? It looks a little young for a guess I'm afraid and just not clear enough. If you've got a pic between 12-13 weeks or even a bit of dvd then I'd love to have guess for you.

That was my first scan, unfortunately under bad circumstances, but baby is ok now. Baby was only 8 weeks old then! lol I have a scan pic from 16weeks, I will scan it to my comp then upload it. Hopefully by tonight lol

Thanks for trying anyway! xx


----------



## xXHXx

OK this is my 16week scan. Hope thats better for you to see lol S/he is lying on their belly though :rofl:

Haylz xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00067.jpg
File size: 94.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## fee & bump

Hey just wondered if you can tell mine??

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j180/fee12345678/scan0012.jpg


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies just wondering if anyone had any idea's? im not hoping for a specific sex just curious! :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Cowan 2.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## wishing4ababy

6lilpigs said:


> There is no clear nub to see there I'm afraid but for some reason I am thinking the abscence of a clear nub is because it could be pretty flat so I am drawn towards girly too! How was your tiredness in early pregnancy? I find that if pink, you find there was times when the only reason you would have been able to get off the settee was if the house was on fire and blue you just grabbed the occasional sneaky 5 min shut eye. So was it Exhausted:muaha:sneaky nap ?

yeah i was pretty shattered early on - still now actually. I just wish I knew!!!! i thought girl from v early on because the morning sickness was so bad and my hormone levels were really really high!! roll on april!! xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

You're going to regret doing this now with everyone asking you to help them....can you help me with mine....what do you think it is? THis is my 12 week scan.....my 20 week is on Tues. x:hug:
 



Attached Files:







scan0001 cropped.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 33









scan0002 cropped.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## 6lilpigs

Babydance, my guess would be if we was to lay baby out straight then that looks like a little girly nub.

Fee & bump, theres just not enough detail there for a good acurate guess as their seems to be hints for boths gender, but I am drawn towards blue for you.

Gemma Lou, my guess would most certainly be for blue for you too lol, babies nice and flat and the nub can be seen with not an great angle but an angle none the less. What gestation was baby in this piccy, 12w exactely?


----------



## Gemma Lou

12 weeks 5 days x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thank you for taking a look for me x


----------



## xXHXx

6lilpigs could u not tell wit my 2nd scan? or did it not attach?!?!? i am awful with computers lol

xx


----------



## fee & bump

Thanks 6lilpigs. Wasn't sure if these pics were any better?
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j180/fee12345678/Scan.jpg
and at just over 9 weeks.
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j180/fee12345678/scan0008.jpg


----------



## ladyjayne

My turn... do me! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bnb oic.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 28









bnb pic 2.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 20









bnb pic 3.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## junemomma09

i was told we were having a boy at 14 weeks and they confirmed boy at my 18 week ultrasound.


----------



## Gemma Lou

junemomma09 said:


> i was told we were having a boy at 14 weeks and they confirmed boy at my 18 week ultrasound.

do you have your scan pic.....and would you have guessed right using the "nub" theory? x


----------



## viejita

6Lilpigs - can you predict for me please? My original post is on page 36 with my scan pic - you definitely made a rod for your own back with this post, but I would be forever grateful if you could take a look.

Thanks


----------



## DevotedMommy

Mine was predicted girl at 13 wks based on nub theory (by ultrasonographer). I will let you know what they say at 20 wk scan on Feb 11th. I will try to scan in 13 wk ultrasound this week although she didn't give me a pic of the "nub" unfortunately. I will look on them and see if i can find a nub.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello viejita, I can't get a good llook at your picture as I am unable to enlarge it, I'm not very good with computers lol. Do you have any other scan shots aswell? I'm sure a nub is visible for a guess but I would love to see in a bit closer detail before making a choice.


----------



## viejita

So when number 7 arrives, are you going to change to 7lilpigs?

I've tried to attach a bigger picture. Hope it works.
View attachment 9908
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan - large.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## 6lilpigs

Lol, yes hopefully the mods will change me to 7lilpigs. When i first got internet I started out as 3lilpigs I wonder what I'll finish up on lol.

Anyway back to business! After looking i would put my guess on team Blue for you! Just above the cross there is a whiter section which if I'm looking right is two lines slightly angled away from baby. I'm pretty sure thats babies nub, not 100%, but pretty sure and to me that looks boyish. Will you be finding out?


----------



## ladyjayne

6lilpigs can you take a look at mine. i've put three pics up on pg 37. I bet your regretting this now! hehe
thanks
xxx


----------



## viejita

Hey 6lilpigs - thanks for the guess - no, won't be finding out - have my 20 week scan on 28th Jan - I'll look out for the nub though and see what I think.

Thanks so much


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ladyjayne, I don't know how I missed your pics earlier?? But I would definately go with Girly girl judging by your 3rd pic. Babies nice and flat and there is a nice straight white line running along the bottom of baby. Just going back for a double check.

Yep I'd guess girl for you LJ.

I've just got to quickly add that sometimes even the most 100% guess can become the opposite, so even though this has shown to be pretty accurate its best to take it for fun until babies in your arms lol. As I'm sure we've all heard of someone being told at 20 weeks one thing and actually delivering another!


----------



## ladyjayne

wow! i've been staring at those pics for ages trying to workout what "little bit" could be. Hubby was convinced it was a well endowed boy, until the midwife explained that was the placenta! hehe! Can't wait to find out for definate on feb 17th. Thank-ypu so much, you've made my week! :D :D :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

For those who's interest this has taken on page 32 I put an explanation as to what it is to look for. Plus a link to an excellant site which explains the changes with pictures and shows the differences. Plus below is a link to another site which is full of ladies who will all have a guess for you including an ultrasound technician, so if you want a few more opinions then just post your pic and gestation on the link below.

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx


----------



## samah

thanks for the above info 6lilpigs... would still really appreciate ur valuable opinion on my pics from 12 week scan... my gut has been telling me boy , but looking at these pics im thinking girl? 
still not entirely sure im looking at the right thing in the right place, so please ladies can i have ur expert opinions?! thanks!

more pics in 4th post!
 



Attached Files:







baby pics 3 and 4.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 51


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tricky, tricky Samah but I'm enclined to think that your angle does indeed have an angle to it so would be a boy guess from me also. Its not a massive angle but at 12 weeks it is still on the move, they take their final guessing place at 13 weeks. So we will see!!


----------



## samah

thanks! will keep my fingers crossed.. no more scans for me tho till week 20.. i opted not to have a NT scan, because I would still keep my baby no matter what.


----------



## samah

Adding some more pics in case they help to figure out nub angle better!
 



Attached Files:







baby 5.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 18









baby 1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 17









baby 2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mummymadness

Looking like a boy .
Hard to tell but my guess would be boy based on the nub theroy . xx .


----------



## Tammi

Our Girl at 15 weeks 4 days :p 


:hug:
 



Attached Files:







16 WEEKS_1.JPG
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## scrubgrub

So I'm thinking this may be too blurry, maybe when I get home I'll see if I can't scan it in. 
https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w238/wide_mouth_jar/1215082019a.jpg

I'm thinkin girl. . .


----------



## happy mum

blimey this thread blows my mind, i can't see anything, been staring at my scans.....nothing, no point posting either as first is 10 weeks second is 15 weeks. just gonna have to wait till birth!! lol
Love the predictions though!! lots fun!!


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Porkpie I'm so sorry I just can't see. What a shame I was so looking forward to guessing for you. What do you think? Have you had a good look around the other sites and picked up what your looking for? If I had to have a guess I would go with a girl because there just possibley may be a flat white line near the cross on pic 1 as you said, but from our view that could easily just be the way the pic is printed. You have the clearest picture, is there a flat white line near the cross?
> 
> Thats the one! Near the x. Its clearer on my scan in front of me but i keep thinking mybe its the leg :rofl:. Plus other sites ive read that upside down pics can alter it(dont know if thats true tho)
> :hissy:
> 
> Heres the pic not turned upside down
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/12wk1dayscan1-1.jpg
> 
> lol well it was worth a tryClick to expand...
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/14or15weekscan.jpg
> 
> ok ok i know i wishfully hoping when theres probably nothing to be seen :rofl: but can any1 see a nub. I put my 12 week scan on but no1 could see one. They dont know if this one whether im 14 or 15 weeks due to different head and CRL measurements but its worth a try to see if any of u can c anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought i would add that i went for 19 week scan and they think its a girl as they seen the 3 haburger lines but she only 65% sure :rofl: so i have another scan in a week :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well my scan yesterday they still say girl at 75% :rofl: im not knowing much at the mo am i?:rofl:Click to expand...


finally got a girl confirmed last week at a private 4d scan:happydance:


----------



## JennyM




----------



## Elliebank

Please can a nub expert take a look at my 12+5 wk scan pics & see if they can tell if it's a boy or a girl? I have no idea what I'm looking for!!! 

https://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9588/scan0001lt9.jpg
https://img297.imageshack.us/img297/scan0001lt9.jpg/1/w667.png

https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/5743/scan0002oz5.jpg
https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/scan0002oz5.jpg/1/w736.png


----------



## Kitten

I too don't know what I'm looking for, any ideas?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/omisselizabetho/1131.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/omisselizabetho/1132.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/omisselizabetho/1133.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/omisselizabetho/1134.jpg


----------



## Kitten

*bumpy*


----------



## hexyewdancer

I would say Girl for Elliebank and Boy for Kitten.


----------



## Elliebank

hexyewdancer said:


> I would say Girl for Elliebank and Boy for Kitten.

Thank you!! :happydance: What makes you say that?


----------



## hexyewdancer

Elliebank said:


> hexyewdancer said:
> 
> 
> I would say Girl for Elliebank and Boy for Kitten.
> 
> Thank you!! :happydance: What makes you say that?Click to expand...

The nub looks more straight than angled.


----------



## Kitten

hexyewdancer said:


> I would say Girl for Elliebank and Boy for Kitten.

Ooh really? My gut feeling is boy, but I really want a girl.


----------



## hexyewdancer

Kitten said:


> hexyewdancer said:
> 
> 
> I would say Girl for Elliebank and Boy for Kitten.
> 
> Ooh really? My gut feeling is boy, but I really want a girl.Click to expand...

I thought i was having a girl but deep down my gut instinct was boy and i was right. You got to wait long to find out?


----------



## Kitten

Nah, only 2 or 3 weeks until the scan. Just thought this theory was rather interesting :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

How about me? I will find out in 2 weeks....my 12 week scan is below.
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 31


----------



## 6lilpigs

1cr8tivgrl, I'd say that s a pink for you
Ellie, thinkin blue
Kitty, tricky tricky tricky but thinkin pink

Sorry flyin through, will look and double check later if thats OK.


----------



## fee & bump

Hi 6lilpigs just wondered if the pics I posted on page 37 are any better to tell??


----------



## whitelilly

can anyone tell me what they think my little bambino is? I am so excited! xxx


----------



## Elliebank

6lilpigs said:


> 1cr8tivgrl, I'd say that s a pink for you
> Ellie, thinkin blue
> Kitty, tricky tricky tricky but thinkin pink
> 
> Sorry flyin through, will look and double check later if thats OK.

Now I'm confused! Lol! Either way though I'm happy!!


----------



## Kitten

6lilpigs said:


> 1cr8tivgrl, I'd say that s a pink for you
> Ellie, thinkin blue
> Kitty, tricky tricky tricky but thinkin pink
> 
> Sorry flyin through, will look and double check later if thats OK.

Oooh really?

Oh yes! Please do double check later hehe.


----------



## SareBear

Eh? I can't see anything lol. Hocus Pocus x x x


----------



## cerilou

I am going to try to upload my pic but I am no computer expert and tend to mess these things up.

I was 11 wk 2 d when I had this scan. Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







Photo0093.jpg
File size: 87.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## chelle81

Any ideas on my nub???
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 19









003.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 11









004.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chelle81 said:


> Any ideas on my nub???

If what I'm seeing in the 3rd pic is a nub then I would say girl for you :)


----------



## TeenMom06/09

this isnt a 12 week one (on about 11 weeks) and he isnt on his back....
but see if you can!!!

its a boy... but i would love to hear what you think :D
 



Attached Files:







lil peanut 10w5d.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Angel21

I know a couple of you have already looked at mine on a previous thread, but I'll put it in here also for some others to have a look at. Next scan on Feb 12th, so should be able to give some answers then :hugs:

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm254/sammi81/DSCF2952.jpg


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Angel21 said:


> I know a couple of you have already looked at mine on a previous thread, but I'll put it in here also for some others to have a look at. Next scan on Feb 12th, so should be able to give some answers then :hugs:
> 
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm254/sammi81/DSCF2952.jpg


OMG! Don't know if I'm analysing your scan correctly, but I have to say "Third Leg", looks to me like you have a future Chippendale/Dreamboy/LoveGod in there!!!!:rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

xxHxx sorry for taking so long, this thread loses me sometimes lol. But I couldn't see any clues in your later picture either sorry

Babydance, on looking again through the pictures if you don't mind I'm gonna switch my guess to blue for you lol. I know its cheating but it just grabs me as blue lol.

Fee n bump, I'm afraid i can't pick out the nub on yours sorry

JennyM, I couldn't see any nub on your pics, sorry

Ellie, looking on our pic 2 it just seems to me that although blurry there is the 2 angled lines making me think blue, but because we haven't got the super clear detail thats not a sure guess.

Kitten, same with yours, as there isn't the clear detail the nub still seems quite visible on pic 1 and if you follow it along it seems to run pretty much in line with the strong white spine line on the pic. The nub line also looks a good long length which you seem to see more on girls.

1cre8tivgrl, just wanted to add that your pic has a super clear nub on it that SCREAMS pink lol, just so people know what exactely we are looking for. Would you mind if its confirmed pink that I might use it as an exapmle of what to look for?

Whitelilly and Cerilou, again I can't see a nub for either of you, sorry.

Chelle81, your pics are so dark but I'm so not sure if that is a guessable nub vivible on pic 3???????? Going back for another look. I can't help but think that it has the slightest of angles to it when I take my first impression. I'd guess 60/40 boy on yours but wouldn't be surprised if it was pink, sorry for the vagueness lol.

Teenmom, again no nub seen sorry

Angel, except from the obvious 3rd leg lol, I'm wondering is that still a prominent boy nub visible underneath it. So a boy guess for you.

Just got to add, please don't be cross if all guesses are completely wrong lol. As we all know the only 100% way of knowing is just after delivery:rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just wanted to add again lol, don't suppose anyone's got any moving scan clips on dvd that we can have a nosey on? I posted mine somewhere back in the thread, I'll hunt it down as I can't settle on a guess for mine at all:dohh: A few more opinions would help!

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWhuQb-hl2w


----------



## geogem

here is my 12 week scan - can anyone tell??
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 6lilpigs

Afraid I can't see anub there geogem


----------



## chelle81

thankyou for ya guess i am hoping boy so hope the angle is there will just have to wait and see at my 20 week scan just seems to drag lol xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

6lilpigs said:


> Just wanted to add again lol, don't suppose anyone's got any moving scan clips on dvd that we can have a nosey on? I posted mine somewhere back in the thread, I'll hunt it down as I can't settle on a guess for mine at all:dohh: A few more opinions would help!
> 
> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWhuQb-hl2w

I thought I saw a flash of a nub in there, if I did than I'm going to guess girl :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thanks cre8, its so annoying, I've been doing all this nub guessing for aaaes and the one that stumps me the most is my own!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Kitten

Thanks for the guess 6lilpigs! I have 3 weeks to wait, eek!


----------



## Jemma_x

This is my pic from 12 weeks they zoomed in so baby looks really big, IMO it does anyway. Anyone fancy a guess at what im having??

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/new1sagain001-1.jpg


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jemma I'm going to say boy for you


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

6lilpigs said:


> 1cre8tivgrl, just wanted to add that your pic has a super clear nub on it that SCREAMS pink lol, just so people know what exactely we are looking for. Would you mind if its confirmed pink that I might use it as an exapmle of what to look for?

Of course I wouldn't mind, my u/s is next Thursday so I will be sure to let you know. I am hoping and praying this really is a girl as I already have my little boy. Fingers are tightly crossed!! Thanks again for your input, even though I guessed girl too its always more reassuring to hear it from others, you know? :hugs:


----------



## Babydance

On my nub prediction alot of people said boy but the one's who looked closely said if the neck was straight the the nub looks like its a girl...they were right.. my wee baby Sophie :cloud9: :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Cowan 2.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## 6lilpigs

:dohh: Babydance i switched my guess to blue for you aswell on my last post lol. Congrats on beautiful baby Sophie!!!!

Thinkin blue for you too Jemma x


----------



## JennyM

It looks like it may be forked. Is this the nub? Boy, Girl?? Thanks!!
 



Attached Files:







capture31.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oooh Jenny, I see what you mean. What gestation was baby in this pic? Do yo have any others aswell maybe?


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0246.jpg
This is mine at 13 wks to look at it here in my hand i would say girl but looking once uploaded its lookin more like a boy


----------



## JennyM

6lilpigs,

I'm 12w1d in the picture. I've posted it on Ingender but CC says that she doesn't see a nub. I don't understand. I see one and it's forked. It looks very similar to other peoples' nub shots, so why does no one else see it but me?? This might be my best picture showing the nub. I did post 3 others on page 39. Please let me know what you think. Is this the nub? Thank you!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

JennyM said:


> 6lilpigs,
> 
> I'm 12w1d in the picture. I've posted it on Ingender but CC says that she doesn't see a nub. I don't understand. I see one and it's forked. It looks very similar to other peoples' nub shots, so why does no one else see it but me?? This might be my best picture showing the nub. I did post 3 others on page 39. Please let me know what you think. Is this the nub? Thank you!!

If what you are pointing to is infact the nub than I say girl...but I think nubs are usually higher than that???


----------



## DollyLlama

I removed this b/c it had my name on it and while I know not a lady here would do anything nefarious with it- there is always that one ninja hacker that would stalk around for opportunities. 

I'm paranoid. 

*LOL*


----------



## JennyM

DollyLlama,

Do you have a profile picture of the baby? A profile pic is best at this gestation when guessing gender according to the nub theory.

Jennifer


----------



## DollyLlama

JennyM said:


> DollyLlama,
> 
> Do you have a profile picture of the baby? A profile pic is best at this gestation when guessing gender according to the nub theory.
> 
> Jennifer

No profile picture. :(

I can't seem to get any one of those. This child isn't into cooperating for the u/s tech.


----------



## slimshorty

...


----------



## slimshorty

?


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh I'm so glad you ladies have this thread going, I've wanted to post my pics in here and get some opinions... I'm not even sure if what I see IS a nub, so any input would be greatly appreciated!! All predictions welcomed :D

Shadow xx

Oh yes, and by the way, I was at 13+4 when the scan was done, if this helps...
 



Attached Files:







Scan3a.jpg
File size: 97 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ShadowRat

Slimshorty, I'm gonna say girl for you, as it looks to me like the spine is curved and if it was straight, I think the angle would be pretty small :)
Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Jemma_x said:


> This is my pic from 12 weeks they zoomed in so baby looks really big, IMO it does anyway. Anyone fancy a guess at what im having??
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/new1sagain001-1.jpg

I'd say girl for this one, Jemma! What do you want?

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

JennyM said:


> It looks like it may be forked. Is this the nub? Boy, Girl?? Thanks!!

Not sure whether this is a nub or not, Jenny, but if it is, then I'd say GIRL! But if it isn't, I don't see anything else to make me think boy...
What would you like it to be??

Shadow xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd go with girl for slimshorty aswell, looks very long and flat.
jemma x looking slightly angled so I'd go blue for you.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh please someone do me!! I'm desperate for opinions hehe! 

Shadow xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ShadowRat said:


> Ooooh please someone do me!! I'm desperate for opinions hehe!
> 
> Shadow xx

I'm sorry but I don't see a nub in your shot.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww :( Maybe I'll draw a red circle round what I thought looked like a nub and see what people think...?
 



Attached Files:







Nub.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Zoya

here is mine cutie......can someone guess for mine
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## helen0381

Can anyone see mine???
 



Attached Files:







baby1.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## loopylew

Can anyone guess for me? i can't see a thing. Bubs is 11w6d
 



Attached Files:







11w 6d scan.jpg
File size: 87.4 KB
Views: 17









21122008217.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmmm Zoya, that's a really tricky one but I think I will guess at GIRL!
Helen, I definitely see some kind of nub in yours, but it looks to be part way between the boy and girl positions, so I'm gonna go with BOY for you!!
Loopy, I can't see much in yours I'm afraid... :( But my gut says "girl" from the pics for some weird reason hehe!!
xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmmm... Looking again, Helen, I may be changing my mind on yours: It's actually not all that angled, so maybe I'd go with GIRL after all!!!


----------



## Zoya

I just can't say anything..:dohh:
but thanks ShadowRat...........for your guess.......I have my next scan on 9th march(will be 18.4w then).......too far away..:dohh:how i will wait that long...........

lets see...........when do u have your next scan ShadowRat?


----------



## helen0381

Oooh interesting!! I cant wait to find out. Thanks Shadow rat. We will be finding out a week on tuesday at the gender scan!!! 


xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

6lilpigs said:


> 1cre8tivgrl, just wanted to add that your pic has a super clear nub on it that SCREAMS pink lol, just so people know what exactely we are looking for. Would you mind if its confirmed pink that I might use it as an exapmle of what to look for?

Confirmed baby girl!! Attached is my 12 week scan for you to use.
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 88 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ShadowRat

Zoya said:


> I just can't say anything..:dohh:
> but thanks ShadowRat...........for your guess.......I have my next scan on 9th march(will be 18.4w then).......too far away..:dohh:how i will wait that long...........
> 
> lets see...........when do u have your next scan ShadowRat?

Well Zoya, I don't have a date for it just yet, as I need to see my consultant first and see what he says (I have a ton of stupid complicated medical stuff that needs to be monitored...) But I'm just 14 weeks now, so I'd guess that my scan will be in about 6 weeks' time (too long!!!)

We're still thinking "boy" for now, but more because we are just getting "boy vibes" than any nub thing!

x


----------



## slimshorty

really? I was hoping for boy. I have a beautiful 3 yr old girl. How accurate is this nub theory? I see what everyone else sees too. Maybe I am just in denial...or hoping to experience a child of each gender. My heart so strongly says boy even though the u/s screams girl in regards to the nub.


----------



## slimshorty

Shadowrat, yours seems like a boy to me. I dont see it similar to girly nub at all.

Zoya....honey I can't see the nub....is it just me. Do you have a better photo?


----------



## Zoya

slimshorty said:


> Shadowrat, yours seems like a boy to me. I dont see it similar to girly nub at all.
> 
> Zoya....honey I can't see the nub....is it just me. Do you have a better photo?

sorry.........I don't have any better pic.....and last part is not visible in pic....but thanks anyway...i hope my 4w will pass quickly and i can find out at my next scan on 9th march (18.4)...........too far awayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 6lilpigs

1cre8tivgrl said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl, just wanted to add that your pic has a super clear nub on it that SCREAMS pink lol, just so people know what exactely we are looking for. Would you mind if its confirmed pink that I might use it as an exapmle of what to look for?
> 
> Confirmed baby girl!! Attached is my 12 week scan for you to use.Click to expand...

I've got to say again lol, this is a fantastic 'confirmed:happydance:' baby girl shot!! Thanks for reposting cre8! 
I think a new nub thread should be started, with some clear confirmed bnb nub shots in post 1. I'll have a trawl through the thread later on and grab the best ones, including this one!!


----------



## loopylew

loopylew said:


> Can anyone guess for me? i can't see a thing. Bubs is 11w6d

im glad its not just me who can't see anything!


----------



## LittlePickle

Here are some of ours from our last scan.
What do you think?
LP
xox
 



Attached Files:







Chops 1.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 12









Chops 2.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 21









Chops 3.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LittlePickle said:


> Here are some of ours from our last scan.
> What do you think?
> LP
> xox

Looking at your middle pic I'd say girl, GL!!


----------



## Jkelmum

serina27 said:


> https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Photo-0246.jpg
> This is mine at 13 wks to look at it here in my hand i would say girl but looking once uploaded its lookin more like a boy

Anybody wanna guess with 5 days to go ...


----------



## massacubano

I found this thread interesting, because with the siggies you could see what they had or are having and fun to see the guesses! u/s (scan) today but we already know.. so it will confirm it more. X


----------



## emmajane

Oh my God - I have just found this thread and I am so excited! Have my scan on the 17th Feb and I really hope we get a nub shot. :)


----------



## amslou

got a bit until my confirmation but just wondering what you thought. its a little blurry i'm afraid as my camera is rubbish.
 



Attached Files:







smlscan.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## amslou

might have to scan this pic in again later as its worse than i thought.


----------



## Zoya

I have got another pic.......as i have thought that this one is not better....but may be you girls can see something...:blush:

please someone guess 4 me
 



Attached Files:







IMG_copy_13.4.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 23


----------



## slimshorty

Zoya I actually do see the nub (at least I think I do). It looks straight...h/e I don't think it's a good shot to make a good guess. Sorry you will just have to wait;I know it's hard. I have been waiting so long and I find out in 6 days:))


----------



## Zoya

slimshorty said:


> Zoya I actually do see the nub (at least I think I do). It looks straight...h/e I don't think it's a good shot to make a good guess. Sorry you will just have to wait;I know it's hard. I have been waiting so long and I find out in 6 days:))

ya i know.....but thanks a lot......don't have any other option then just waiting :dohh:
good luck 4 your scan


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls.... just had my dating scan (12w+3)
Any ideas what flavour Peanut is?
 



Attached Files:







Scan1_02022009.jpg
File size: 97.1 KB
Views: 21









Scan3_02022009.jpg
File size: 95.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jane Doe

I'm new here but have been studying nubs for quite some time. The problem with many of them is they can turn out to be ambiguous, while others are clearly not. For example, the picture off to the right on "Little Pickle's" post -appears- to have a classic boy nub standing straight up on top. The other two pics show no gender clues. I'm looking forward to checking out all the pics here. GL !


----------



## LittlePickle

Thanks Jane! 22 days and counting!
LP
xox


----------



## vladivar25

Would it be possible for a cheeky guess on my scan pic taken at 13 + 4 wks?

Thanks Ladies
 



Attached Files:







Scan Picture 1 001.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Aunty E

:hissy: I don't get it at all - I can't see anything :hissy:

There hasn't been a girl born in my OH's family for over a hundred years, so I suspect we've got a blue bump. Anyone care to take a guess? We're going to find out in a month, so I'll let you know.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Scan1.jpg


----------



## Krist31

Hi There.

What an interesting thread!

I have just had my 12 week scan, what do you ladies think??
 



Attached Files:







NTScan.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dizzy duck

I have my 20 week scan today and was wondering if anyone wanted to guess from my scan at 12 weeks what team Im on and then later I can tell you, I think girl but not sure, Thanks, it will be great to get your ideas. Take care :hugs: XX
 



Attached Files:







spud.jpg
File size: 100.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## lindypops

From what I've read on this thread, I'm thinking...boy?
 



Attached Files:







The_Lil_Limpet_23_01_2009.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DonnaE26

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2731213700070993325QAFPLN?vhost=good-times

heres mine hope its good enough x x


----------



## DonnaE26

i cant add pictures lol how do i do it


----------



## DonnaE26

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2731213700070993325QAFPLN?vhost=good-times

wonder whether that will work


----------



## pimplebum

just wondered if it worked out right for any of you ladies


----------



## Kimberly28

Can anyone pretty please have a go at mine?? :blush: Hubby and I are desperate to hear that its a girl. :shy: We've already got 2 boys between us. Looking at this pic I think I see 2 lines. Anyone else agree? What you ladies think? Blue or pink? :blush:
PS - This 12 weeks + 4 days.
 



Attached Files:







12weeks+4days-resized.jpg
File size: 93.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Kimberly28 said:


> Can anyone pretty please have a go at mine?? :blush: Hubby and I are desperate to hear that its a girl. :shy: We've already got 2 boys between us. Looking at this pic I think I see 2 lines. Anyone else agree? What you ladies think? Blue or pink? :blush:
> PS - This 12 weeks + 4 days.

Thank looks like a girl nub to me, good luck hun!


----------



## mummymadness

Kimberly hun , I see what looks like a curled nub , Indicating Boy .

I have quiet a good sucess rate .. But i could be wrong good luck . x .


----------



## Gabrielle

6lilpigs.....is yours a girl??????? B/c that would make me sooooooo happy! I have a nub shot at 13wks and everyone on ingender.com is saying boy. I'm praying for a girl! 

Heres my nub at 13wks, 3days....what do you think?:hug:
 



Attached Files:







Baby @ 13wks.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Gabrielle

Kim..yours looks angled up. its not a great nub shot though. It doesnt matter lines sweeite..its all about the angle.....:)

GOod luck!


----------



## Gabrielle

Also btw girls.....you can always post your nub shots on ingender.com. just have to sign up!:) They are really good over there~


----------



## Kimberly28

Here is one more just in case. Not sure if you can see nub in it or not though. But figured I'd try anyways! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







jelly bean with hand-resized.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 15


----------



## TTC LADY

I've got my scan tomorrow so will try and get photo at the right angle so you guys can guess, as I have no clue what I'm looking for. Then again hopefully OB will be able to confirm what team we're on.


----------



## Gabrielle

TTC lady.....sweetie you need to get a toliet shot at 15wks. So have them give you a pic of the legs opened and a view of the stuff inside. hehe good luck!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hmmmmmm Kim....now if thats the nub i see in there it looks girlie to me.....


----------



## Gabrielle

Kim, I don't think you'll mind.....so i'm going to post your pics on the forum i'm on and i'll let you know what they say!:):hug:


----------



## lisalove

Oh girlies, would be well chuffed if you could give me your nub predictions. I am so naff I cant tell myself. Ooh this is sooo exciting.

I have one of each so I am just chuffed to be having another, but a girl would be really good... we like girl power in this house.
xx
 



Attached Files:







Image001-1.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 17









Image002-1.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Kimberly28

I'm no pro and just started looking at these today but I'm guessing a girl. I think I see what looks to be girlie parts. Good luck hun and hope you get your wish!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Looks girly Lisa hun .

I have to agree with intellegender that your looks like a boy gabrielle hun .


----------



## Gabrielle

With the intellgender? Whats that? the site i'm on you mean...lol...Yeah i am just PRAYING its wrong......:)......I am kinda depressed thinking about having another boy, always dreamed of a daughter.


----------



## mummymadness

sorry i ment yes i agree with the people on intellgender lol not that i agree with a random site i ment people arghhh pregnancy brain and lack of sleep lol.

I hope were wrong hun . xx .


----------



## lisalove

Thanks guys, I know its all guess work but still made me smile big time. :happydance:
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Makes me cry......lol glad they are making you smile!!

KIm.........not looking good on the girl side for you either far you've had ALL boy guesses, besides one girl guess...and she was kinda second guessing but still went with Girl anyways........LETS PRAY they are wrong....:)

They've been know to be right alot.....eek


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls if you want read this page below. it shows you exactly why they say boy or girl nub...and you can see what their looking at and even compare yours!:)

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## lisalove

What an ace website! Still cant see it on my own, but still loving guessing.

xx


----------



## Kimberly28

Gabrielle said:


> Makes me cry......lol glad they are making you smile!!
> 
> KIm.........not looking good on the girl side for you either far you've had ALL boy guesses, besides one girl guess...and she was kinda second guessing but still went with Girl anyways........LETS PRAY they are wrong....:)
> 
> They've been know to be right alot.....eek

Ugggg....yes let's hope they're wrong! But if not I guess I will cope haha. A healthy baby is more important and IF if it is a boy(eeeek! 3 boys..sigh) then I think we plan to name him Bryce. We still haven't come up with a middle name but I'm sure we will. Thanks so much Gabs and I guess time will tell. But hey if we both end up with boys we can at least console each other right!? Haha. ;) :blush: Hope you're feeling well today. :hugs:


----------



## TTC LADY

I had my 16 wk scan today, can you tell from the photo, not sure the baby's lying correctly.

What do you think girls ?
 



Attached Files:







DSC03113.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey TTC.....I'm not sure because we need a toliet shot....did they give you a guess?

Idk if that is a vagina I see or a scrotum at the bottom....? Could Post it for you on the gender site if you want?


----------



## smith87999

Kimberly28 said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> Makes me cry......lol glad they are making you smile!!
> 
> KIm.........not looking good on the girl side for you either far you've had ALL boy guesses, besides one girl guess...and she was kinda second guessing but still went with Girl anyways........LETS PRAY they are wrong....:)
> 
> They've been know to be right alot.....eek
> 
> Ugggg....yes let's hope they're wrong! But if not I guess I will cope haha. A healthy baby is more important and IF if it is a boy(eeeek! 3 boys..sigh) then I think we plan to name him Bryce. We still haven't come up with a middle name but I'm sure we will. Thanks so much Gabs and I guess time will tell. But hey if we both end up with boys we can at least console each other right!? Haha. ;) :blush: Hope you're feeling well today. :hugs:Click to expand...


Hey girls I am excited to look at my scan pics.. but can't find them at the moment... you guys might be having boy 3 but i might be having boy 4... Ughhh... that is okay though... love them no matter what...


----------



## Kimberly28

smith87999 said:


> Kimberly28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> Makes me cry......lol glad they are making you smile!!
> 
> KIm.........not looking good on the girl side for you either far you've had ALL boy guesses, besides one girl guess...and she was kinda second guessing but still went with Girl anyways........LETS PRAY they are wrong....:)
> 
> They've been know to be right alot.....eek
> 
> Ugggg....yes let's hope they're wrong! But if not I guess I will cope haha. A healthy baby is more important and IF if it is a boy(eeeek! 3 boys..sigh) then I think we plan to name him Bryce. We still haven't come up with a middle name but I'm sure we will. Thanks so much Gabs and I guess time will tell. But hey if we both end up with boys we can at least console each other right!? Haha. ;) :blush: Hope you're feeling well today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey girls I am excited to look at my scan pics.. but can't find them at the moment... you guys might be having boy 3 but i might be having boy 4... Ughhh... that is okay though... love them no matter what...Click to expand...

Absolutely!! I guess if I have to go through this again to get my girl, its gonna be by gender selection process for me! :rofl: As long as our babies are healthy that's more important than anything else! :hugs:


----------



## TTC LADY

Gabrielle said:


> Hey TTC.....I'm not sure because we need a toliet shot....did they give you a guess?
> 
> Idk if that is a vagina I see or a scrotum at the bottom....? Could Post it for you on the gender site if you want?

Hi Gabrielle - the OB didn't give me a toilet shot or an inkling. I posted it on the intelligender site, but response was the same, difficult to tell with this scan. Guess we'll just have to wait another 4 weeks. Thanks


----------



## Shiv

Hi, 

Hopefully (although maybe not, as I am not very good with computers!) there should be 2 pictures of my bub at 13 weeks. Any guesses as to pink or blue?

Thanks x
 



Attached Files:







philbert.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 12









Philbert 2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MummyBurgo

Dunno if anyone can guess with my pics, 13+3
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 16









baby.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just re-bumping this for anyone who wanted a quick description of nubs, we got pretty good at it !!


----------



## AimeeM

Wow this is an old post, i think it should be made sticky! There are loads of people interested in this.


----------



## 6lilpigs

It was alot of fun when baby 7 was due, now her nub picture would drive you crazy the tricksy little thing lol !!!


----------



## AimeeM

Is the pic in here (thread) somewhere?


----------



## Ginaerhol

anyone got any clues on mine think that they may be a bit late they are at 13+3 xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

AimeeM said:


> Is the pic in here (thread) somewhere?

I think so but couldn't tell you where! I'll post here it here as an example of the importance of having clear spine detail, Now be honest! tell me your 1st instinct on it.
 



Attached Files:







Picture%20116.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ginaerhol said:


> anyone got any clues on mine think that they may be a bit late they are at 13+3 xx
> View attachment 45257
> 
> 
> View attachment 45258
> 
> 
> View attachment 45259

Gina, there isn't a nub showing on any of your pictures,sorry xx


----------



## AimeeM

6lilpigs said:


> AimeeM said:
> 
> 
> Is the pic in here (thread) somewhere?
> 
> I think so but couldn't tell you where! I'll post here it here as an example of the importance of having clear spine detail, Now be honest! tell me your 1st instinct on it.Click to expand...

Well i'd have said girl as i have seen a few that are kind of 'split in two' but it is on such an angle that it kind of is like a boy one. Yes very tricky!!


----------



## mrsraggle

What about me?? I don't think we're going to find out at 20 weeks now, but love playing the guessing game!

*12+3*
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0066-2.jpg

*13+5*
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/135a.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd say blue MrsR!


----------



## mrsraggle

6lilpigs said:


> I'd say blue MrsR!

Thank you! Hubs would love a little boy x


----------



## mom21+1

dr_sarah said:


> What do you girlies think im having....I reckon looking at the pic its a boy but then again im not an expert.
> 
> x
> 
> https://file046a.bebo.com/8/large/2008/11/07/12/1501015393a9358349105l.jpg
> 
> After having a closer look I actually wonder if it's a girl as the nub is tilted very slightly "up" however, the babys spine isn't stright so if it were to be stretched out would that nub be as much as a 10 degree angle???? hmmmm

I would have guessed girl!


----------



## gorgeousmumof

see if you can guess mine lol
https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae39/gorgeousmumof2/BabyNo2Scan9weeks.jpg


----------



## babythinkpink

I couldn't find this earlier! Posted my own thread in the end but now this has come up again! 
I have looked and not sure on mine, i have been thinking boy but reading the nub theory not sure!

Any ideas if you are still in the predicting game!



Thanks xx


----------



## chocolate

Hi, I have posted this on ingender.com and the top nub guesser has guessed boy - Ill post 2 pictures and then you can see why its a bit confusing as the 'boy' nub to me looks too big so I wonder if its part of the leg. The top nub guesser has also said she thinks the labelled 'girl' nub could be the start of the scrotal sack.
 



Attached Files:







choco_baby.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 23









050.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kaz1977

I'd like to see what people think about my pic - done at 12w exactly. Boy or girl?...
 



Attached Files:







Baby 2 2crop.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ShanandBoc

Anyone wanna have a go at mine again? I cant see a nub :(
 



Attached Files:







Baby Boc 170410.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShanandBoc

Kaz1977...Girl i can see a flat nub

Babythinkpink cant see yours sorry xo


----------



## Cocobelle

I don't think my little one is giving away any gender secrets, but I could be wrong!

https://img4013.photobox.co.uk/83589176573c9cb5e422bfc60ff927405295ed2b57cc668aa9f34ef2b8573f95dc1af707.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

Nope cocbelle cant see a nub :(


----------



## chocolate

The only nub I see is Kaz's and Im really not sure but leaning towards girl!


----------



## Jellybaby3

Mines bit blurry but any chance anyone can tell?

https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz320/jellybaby3/DSCI0002.jpg


----------



## chocolate

Jellybaby3 said:


> Mines bit blurry but any chance anyone can tell?
> 
> https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz320/jellybaby3/DSCI0002.jpg

Sorry, dont think I can see a nub and it wont let me enlarge it


----------



## katix333

just saw urs on the other site jellybaby but i cant tell sorry ... heres mine...


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> Nope cocbelle cant see a nub :(

I have another scan on Tuesday evening so maybe baby will be a little less shy!


----------



## chocolate

katix333 said:


> just saw urs on the other site jellybaby but i cant tell sorry ... heres mine...
> View attachment 79773

Hmm, cant see one but Im guessing girl.

Anyone want to take a look at mine - at the top of last page, do you you reckon the labelled 'boy' nub is part of a leg or the actual nub? To me it looks too big to be a nub!!!

Ill try and post pic again
 



Attached Files:







choco_baby.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## katix333

chocolate said:


> katix333 said:
> 
> 
> just saw urs on the other site jellybaby but i cant tell sorry ... heres mine...
> View attachment 79773
> 
> 
> Hmm, cant see one but Im guessing girl.
> 
> Anyone want to take a look at mine - at the top of last page, do you you reckon the labelled 'boy' nub is part of a leg or the actual nub? To me it looks too big to be a nub!!!
> 
> Ill try and post pic againClick to expand...

im guessing that the "nub" is actually a leg, but im not expert at this but guessing from what i think is the nub id say boy!


----------



## Trying4ababy

i think its too early to tell but I'm open to opinions
 



Attached Files:







24953_113623868665624_100000540336518_178846_6543324_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chelleb2

what do you think mine is?
 



Attached Files:







awesome pics 006.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 19









awesome pics 007.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chocolate

katix333 said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katix333 said:
> 
> 
> just saw urs on the other site jellybaby but i cant tell sorry ... heres mine...
> View attachment 79773
> 
> 
> Hmm, cant see one but Im guessing girl.
> 
> Anyone want to take a look at mine - at the top of last page, do you you reckon the labelled 'boy' nub is part of a leg or the actual nub? To me it looks too big to be a nub!!!
> 
> Ill try and post pic againClick to expand...
> 
> im guessing that the "nub" is actually a leg, but im not expert at this but guessing from what i think is the nub id say boy!Click to expand...

See I reckon if that bit is leg, then other line (labelled girl) could well be a girl nub ....... but because an ultrasound tech said she reckons the nub is the boy bit, not bit of a leg, Im trying to ignore my instinct lol


----------



## chocolate

chelleb2 said:


> what do you think mine is?

That 2nd pic is confusing me! Try posting it on ingender.com


----------



## chocolate

Trying4ababy said:


> i think its too early to tell but I'm open to opinions

Im 50/50 on this one - but I dont like to guess unless I can see a really obvious angle!


----------



## CocoaBundle

That's absolutely correct. I knew my son was a boy during my 12 week sono. The tech wanted to play dumb though but thats okay because my 20 week confirmed it


----------



## chelleb2

ooh thanks i will try that website thanks!


----------



## rachael22

heres mine x


----------



## Soon2BMomof4

These were taken at 11w 5d.
 



Attached Files:







11 wk 5 day ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 16









11 wk 5 day ultrasound2.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## carmyz

sorry hun pics arnt clear enough the baby isnt straight and its better after 12wks and a couple of days ..

i cant even take a stab in the dark sorry..Goodluck


----------



## mariposa31

what do you think of this one girls? my 12 weeks scan:
 



Attached Files:







baba.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Ooo what do you think of mine? :D

I am pretty sure I know but would like some more opinions :D
:happydance:

This was at 13weeks 3 days :)
 



Attached Files:







Bertsmall.jpg
File size: 74.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## carmyz

mairposa not a good pic to guess off sorry hun bubs is not straight and i cant see nub.

daisyvonstar i would say girl goodluck


----------



## 6lilpigs

DaisyvonStarr said:


> Ooo what do you think of mine? :D
> 
> I am pretty sure I know but would like some more opinions :D
> :happydance:
> 
> This was at 13weeks 3 days :)

Looks very, very girly!!


----------



## Neri

hi,this is my 17 weeks scan.can you see what gender it is,thanks
 



Attached Files:







60995_131351020245579_100001120456065_164635_5861397_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Neri

hi,can you see the gender please,thanks
 



Attached Files:







60995_131351020245579_100001120456065_164635_5861397_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BessiiBoop

this is my 12 week scan, can anyone give me any clues as i cant seem to be able to work it out?

i also have pics from my 17 and 20 week scans if they would be helpfull too? 

at my 20 week scan the sonographer said it looked like a girl but he coudnt tell properly as baby kept moving however me and DF are convinced we were having a boy xx
 



Attached Files:







bubs.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## alynn6758

BessiiBoop said:


> this is my 12 week scan, can anyone give me any clues as i cant seem to be able to work it out?
> 
> i also have pics from my 17 and 20 week scans if they would be helpfull too?
> 
> at my 20 week scan the sonographer said it looked like a girl but he coudnt tell properly as baby kept moving however me and DF are convinced we were having a boy xx


That looks like a definite :blue: to me!!!


----------



## Expect2bemom

6lilpigs said:


> Did you know that you can tell the sex of your baby in their 12 week scan pretty accurately if ou have a good nub picture! Whats a nub I hear you say lol, well, if you have a clear picture of baby lying on their back then you may be able to see a line/pair of lines or just the ending of your babies nub. It is meant to be the babies urethra (wee tube).
> 
> If its angle is below 10 degrees from the spine it is meant to be a girl,
> if its between 10-30 degrees its in between but is more likely to move up until its 13th week so often turns out to be a boy
> and if its over 30 degrees its meant to be a boy.
> 
> The more I've looked into it the more accurate I have found it.
> 
> In pic 1, it is a definate girl, you wll be able to see the nub as a white line running from near the babies belly button down to its bottom.
> In pic 2, is a confirmed boy shot. See the nub points out the front almost.
> 
> I would love to have a guess at everybodies 12 week ultrasound scans just for a bit of fun, Iit would be great also if some ladies who know the sex of their babies might post their 12 week one and we can see if we would have guessed right. Sorry this is long, its just becoming so interesting lol.

My 12 week scan is my profile picture...any ideas what you think it could be?


----------



## JazzyCat

I would also love some guesses, I think my pic might be too blurry, but welcome to guesses!

https://www.pcchoirs.org/images/12_weeks.jpg


----------



## InvisibleRain

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4645/nubblet.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Yeeeeeap the first shot you showed was pretty much what mine looked like and it's a girl <3 :)


----------



## runnergrl

here's my baby at 12+6:)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/My%20pregnancy/P1000551.jpg


----------



## JazzyCat

runner - I'm no pro at this, but I'm going to guess :blue:


----------



## JazzyCat

Bessii - I'm guessing :pink:

Again, I'm rather new to this, but have read up on it a bit.


----------



## runnergrl

BessiiBoop said:


> this is my 12 week scan, can anyone give me any clues as i cant seem to be able to work it out?
> 
> i also have pics from my 17 and 20 week scans if they would be helpfull too?
> 
> at my 20 week scan the sonographer said it looked like a girl but he coudnt tell properly as baby kept moving however me and DF are convinced we were having a boy xx

I think thats a :pink:!


----------



## alynn6758

Expect2bemom said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Did you know that you can tell the sex of your baby in their 12 week scan pretty accurately if ou have a good nub picture! Whats a nub I hear you say lol, well, if you have a clear picture of baby lying on their back then you may be able to see a line/pair of lines or just the ending of your babies nub. It is meant to be the babies urethra (wee tube).
> 
> If its angle is below 10 degrees from the spine it is meant to be a girl,
> if its between 10-30 degrees its in between but is more likely to move up until its 13th week so often turns out to be a boy
> and if its over 30 degrees its meant to be a boy.
> 
> The more I've looked into it the more accurate I have found it.
> 
> In pic 1, it is a definate girl, you wll be able to see the nub as a white line running from near the babies belly button down to its bottom.
> In pic 2, is a confirmed boy shot. See the nub points out the front almost.
> 
> I would love to have a guess at everybodies 12 week ultrasound scans just for a bit of fun, Iit would be great also if some ladies who know the sex of their babies might post their 12 week one and we can see if we would have guessed right. Sorry this is long, its just becoming so interesting lol.
> 
> My 12 week scan is my profile picture...any ideas what you think it could be?Click to expand...

Not sure hun :shrug:


----------



## alynn6758

JazzyCat said:


> I would also love some guesses, I think my pic might be too blurry, but welcome to guesses!
> 
> https://www.pcchoirs.org/images/12_weeks.jpg

:pink:


----------



## alynn6758

InvisibleRain said:


> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4645/nubblet.th.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Yeeeeeap the first shot you showed was pretty much what mine looked like and it's a girl <3 :)

great girl nub pic!


----------



## alynn6758

runnergrl said:


> here's my baby at 12+6:)
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/My%20pregnancy/P1000551.jpg

:blue: for sure!


----------



## runnergrl

alynn6758 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> here's my baby at 12+6:)
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/My%20pregnancy/P1000551.jpg
> 
> :blue: for sure!Click to expand...

Why do you say for sure? that "peanut looking shape i think is part of the foot...I think!


----------



## InvisibleRain

alynn6758 said:


> great girl nub pic!

^_^ heheeh thankyou <3333 :thumbup:


----------



## emmamc28

any guesses??


https://https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=6210504&id=673811962&ref=fbx_album


----------



## alynn6758

runnergrl said:


> alynn6758 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> here's my baby at 12+6:)
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/My%20pregnancy/P1000551.jpg
> 
> :blue: for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say for sure? that "peanut looking shape i think is part of the foot...I think!Click to expand...


I've seen the pic like 3 or 4 times, and it looks like a boy nub to me :)


----------



## jackie158

This was my 11 weeks 4 day nt scan...any nub predictions? I am 18 weeks now....im getting my anatomy scan done oct 8th BUT my fiance does not wanna know, so im not going to know....

https://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h274/jackie158/?action=view&current=baby.jpg


----------



## Expect2bemom

Oops...my fault. My profile is not my 12 week scan...I didnt have a 12 week scan. My profile picture is my 10 week scan. I dont go for another until Im 16-18 and thats when they will tell me the sex. Does anyone have any guesses with the picture I have up?


----------



## carmyz

bessiiboop - GIRL

expect2bemom - cant see nub

Runnergrl- i dont think it could be possible for that to be a foot looks like a spot on boy nub to me :)

jackie - nubs are best predicted at 13wks so my guess isnt 100% i think boy.

emma- sorry pic isnt loadin for me.


----------



## Neri

hi,can anyone guess what gender my baby is,boy or a girl,its 17 weeks here...thanks
 



Attached Files:







60995_131351020245579_100001120456065_164635_5861397_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Firstbaby10

Please take a guess on my 12 week and 20 week scan. Thanks
 



Attached Files:







Image2A.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12









IMG00215-20100712-1241A.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## carmyz

neri need a potty shot hun sorry

firstbaby- iv posted in ur thread about a wk ago i think its a boy


----------



## SummerRaine

Hi all 

This can was taken at 13 weeks 2 days. I can't tell as this is all new to me but we are both hoping for a girl.

https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac5/SummerJessica/Summerscan3001-1.jpg
https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac5/SummerJessica/Summerscan3001-2.jpg


----------



## carmyz

cant really see a nub but i ll say 60% girl


----------



## lizzienbump3

https://https://touch.facebook.com/?w2m#/photos.php?aid=213420&id=522640817 hope pic works xxx


----------



## lizzienbump3

How do i put pics on


----------



## unconditional

i dont know if you guys can see this its in Adobe, but any guesses ?? :baby: 13 weeks .
 



Attached Files:







baby.pdf
File size: 193.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## carmyz

lizziebump i go through photobucket.

unconditional - thinking girl from first pic.


----------



## kookyklw

I've attached my 12 week (it was 11 weeks 2 days) and my 20 week scan pics to see if you can guess! We haven't found out, it's fun this way! x :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Button 1 weeks 2 days small.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 12









20 week scan.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## carmyz

kooky thinking girl hun


----------



## zeynepercan

please guess mine too ....12 weeks u/s.
 



Attached Files:







rsz_dsc01902.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kaz1977

Here's my 12 week scan pic - she arrived last week and is definitely all girl 
 



Attached Files:







Baby Tait2 2 sm.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 59


----------



## kattsmiles

zeynepercan said:


> please guess mine too ....12 weeks u/s.

Very boyish! Looks like there's a scrotal bump too. :blue:


----------



## carmyz

zeyn looks like a boy to me to:)


----------



## chelseaharvey

Anyone want to guess mine

I have a gut feeling that it is another boy

*This was at 10 weeks* prob to early i know

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/Picture460.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/Picture461.jpg

*This was my 12 week scan*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/IMG00232-20100923-1536.jpg


----------



## stuffed

Hi all, new here :hi:
Have never heard of the nub thing before and am trying to figure it out but sadly my brain just won't grasp it lol.
This is my scan at 12+4 just wondering what your thoughts are? I don't even know if it shows what it needs to :shrug:


https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a393/stuffed42/bump124.jpg


----------



## stuffed

I had a gut feeling that my first was a boy and I turned out to be correct but this time I have a more girly feeling, not sure if it's just wishful thinking though lol


----------



## chelseaharvey

LOL Stuffed, im not sure if im just convincing myself that im sure im having a boy as i would so love a girl & to have one of each.... Especially as this will be the last baby we have


----------



## stomp110

https://i56.tinypic.com/kym2b.jpg any idea's im dyeing to no!!


----------



## Bmonki

i too dont seem to be able to see this nub on the scan pic.... but im too impatient to wait another 2 weeks to find out dammit!!!

what does he/she look like to you??? (instinct is telling me i have a blue bump but ithought that with my daughter lol)

https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z157/bmonki_photos/bump2-bean12wksb.jpg


----------



## tink28

i think :blue: dont know why just a feeling!


----------



## Bmonki

oooh that would be exciting!!


----------



## michelle30

can you see anything off my profile pic pls?xx


----------



## carmyz

chelsea thinking girl but spine is a bit curved at the end so might be wrong

stuffed, stomp & bmoki cant see anything sorry

michelle i can see something buts its not clear could be a girl but need a bigger pic


----------



## chelseaharvey

Thanks Carmyz

I shall see if i have any pics i can put on of the spine not curved


----------



## Dan

Hello! Any thoughts on what colour bun I have in my oven??? :) :) :) 

xx
 



Attached Files:







Millsfield Jnr_12week.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## carmyz

dan cant really see a clear nub but from wat i see im thinking girl


----------



## alynn6758

Dan said:


> Hello! Any thoughts on what colour bun I have in my oven??? :) :) :)
> 
> xx

leaning :pink:


----------



## runnergrl

dan-:pink:


----------



## kateksmps

Hi all, Have already posted scan pics a couple of weeks ago, but thought i would add them here too :)
Really eager to find out what im having lol.

Any help welcome, thanks for looking


----------



## carmyz

hmm its very tricky as its not clear but im thinkin boy..


----------



## michelle30

not sure ifive done this right but trying to get a bigger pic up
 



Attached Files:







little bean.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## carmyz

michelle thinkin boy but its not very clear


----------



## Kattykins

Can anyone have a go at guessing mine?

I don't have a clue lol..........

https://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j268/Kathomas1982/62744_473419925399_532650399_7172805_1406865_n.jpg

xx


----------



## michelle30

thanks, ive got a feeling its a boy too, even though im predicted a girl, i wont find out for sure till 1st december grrrrr xx


----------



## 87lianne

l
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## carmyz

kattykins sorry hun i cant see anything.

michelle its hard waiting isnt it lol i was goin insane lookin at nub pics till i had my 19wk scan lol.

87lianne sorry cant see anything.


----------



## helen1234

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/36071_480979620519_687340519_7198253_3872503_n.jpg

this is my 2nd baby 13wks 6 days, i'm thinking boy because rhys and this one both have that white ball and white line pointing towards its legs, and not in line with the spine like it should for a girl

this is rhys who is on page 1 of this thread when it started and we all guessed him right :)
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/n687340519_1529117_3435.jpg


----------



## daisygirl

hey, just a question for those who have had babies before and carried different with boys and girls? i have a little boy already and i was all in the front with him, but on this one i started showing quite early but i cant tell if its all round or at the front! 

i can find out next week but just wondering if there are women on here who carried differently with boys and girls :D


----------



## helen1234

daisygirl said:


> hey, just a question for those who have had babies before and carried different with boys and girls? i have a little boy already and i was all in the front with him, but on this one i started showing quite early but i cant tell if its all round or at the front!
> 
> i can find out next week but just wondering if there are women on here who carried differently with boys and girls :D

i carried the same for my girl and boy, but i had very different symptoms the second time, wasnt half as sick just very sensitive gag reflex


----------



## leanne4stars

[IMG]https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g466/leanne4stars/PA060511.jpg[/IMG]

pink or blue ? :wacko:


----------



## leanne4stars

helen1234 said:


> daisygirl said:
> 
> 
> hey, just a question for those who have had babies before and carried different with boys and girls? i have a little boy already and i was all in the front with him, but on this one i started showing quite early but i cant tell if its all round or at the front!
> 
> i can find out next week but just wondering if there are women on here who carried differently with boys and girls :D
> 
> i carried the same for my girl and boy, but i had very different symptoms the second time, wasnt half as sick just very sensitive gag reflexClick to expand...

i was very round with my boys and you could tell i was pregnant from behind :wacko:

my girls were all up front and you would never tell until i turned to face you :winkwink:

as for sickness i was awfully ill with both my girls :baby:


----------



## carmyz

helen sorry cant see anything.

atm i havent got a proper belly its at the inbetween stage its so grose lol cant wait for it to pop out more...this pregnancy has been very similar to the boys but one thing that was different was that i got quite a few pimples on my face with the boys i got them only on my chest..?? and i like sweet and sour things..m/s was the same

leanne maybe boy it has a angle to it but it would be better if the pic wasnt blurry


----------



## 87lianne

dont know why it isnt coming up sorry


----------



## babylove844

can u check if its a boy or girlllll for me ????
 



Attached Files:







baby6.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## welshmummy2be

what you think mine is then?? its my avatar pic x x


----------



## unconditional

13w6d im unsure can you shed some light what my baby might be?
baby was quite shy at 20w scan lol
 



Attached Files:







babyy.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## carmyz

babylove could be a girl but pic isnt very clear.

welshmummy..could be a girl to but its not clear ..

there not 100% guesses from me sorry


----------



## carmyz

unconditional cant see pics properly sorry


----------



## unconditional

what about this one??
on adobe?
 



Attached Files:







IMG.pdf
File size: 193.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Any guesses for me :)
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09166-1.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09165-1.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09164-1.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09163-1.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/sarahwilli7/DSC09162-1.jpg


----------



## babylove844

carmyz said:


> babylove could be a girl but pic isnt very clear.
> 
> welshmummy..could be a girl to but its not clear ..
> 
> there not 100% guesses from me sorry

thanks carmyz, i know its too early this scan is at 11 weeks 4 days !!!! i will try if i can get a better pics,,,,thanks for looking


----------



## carmyz

Wudluvanuva1 great pics but havent got a clear nub shot some pics it could be a boy but i think its the babys leg. but im thinking girl..good luck. goin off pic 4


----------



## unconditional

wwere you able to open that otherfile ??:shrug:


----------



## natural_mamma

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii77/ldemiri/12wk2days.jpg

Ok, so can you see my bub's nub? and what do you think?


----------



## carmyz

unconditional i will have a look later on 2nite my net has been slowed so it takes forever to download anything lol ..

natural sorry hun but i cant see anything..maybe some others would like to have a guess .


----------



## unconditional

oh alright thanks! :)


----------



## natural_mamma

Carmyz, I couldn't see anything either, was just homing I'd missed it....LOL!


----------



## carmyz

lol oh ok its hard though i was always askin opinions about my babies nub lol gotta kill time for the next scan ..


----------



## carmyz

unconditional looks like a girl to me but its not very clear


----------



## 6lilpigs

idluvanover - I can't see a nub but I think yours looks like a little boy.


----------



## zeezee

oooo fun! Here is my 13 week scan - any guesses?!


 



Attached Files:







scan w13.pdf
File size: 95.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beadette

What about mine ladies..................

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/12weekscan.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

zeezee and beadette, thinking pink for you both, good luck!!


----------



## naderz

i cnt get my pic up cuz i havent a clue how to make it bigger :shrug: but if i explain it as best i can can u guess???

baby is lying on his/her back and down in that area is 3 white lines but the middle line is slightly higher than the other two either side?

any ideas? xx lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

We need a picture rally. Can you not add it anyway and we'll see if its guessable or not.


----------



## andreabeth

My baby nub. 

Pink or blue? 

Thank you. xoxox

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Baby#4.jpg
File size: 105.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## carmyz

zeezee and andrea looks like a girl to me.. :)

beadette sorry i cant see a nub.


----------



## lilbean

anyone like to hazard a guess at my scan boy/girl??


----------



## madcatwoman

Any ideas about mine?:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







scan 12wks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## camerashy

ok i think madcatwoman...gonna guess a boy 
and lilbean and andreabeth gonna guess both girls 

PURELY GUESSES :thumbup:

well i had a private scan done at 11 +half weeks ......here it is , really dont think u can tell anything from it thou :dohh:regarding te sex 

did get a 13+half wk one done in hosp was was rubbish qualityrowlmad:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00715.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## madcatwoman

camerashy, i think your :baby: leg is in the way??.

yes, i keep thinking boy too!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What do you all think? We got two scan pics and this one shows the nub, even though it's a rubbish one of the baby!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## camerashy

prgirl_cesca said:


> What do you all think? We got two scan pics and this one shows the nub, even though it's a rubbish one of the baby!

gonna guess girl


----------



## camerashy

madcatwoman when u finding out ? at ur 20 wk scan ? or do u want to find out???

im am dying to find out !!!!!!


----------



## 0400772

OK ladies here is mine! i think this one may be confusing for you as in one i think its a boy then next its a girl hehe but thats my opinion based on nub :)
 



Attached Files:







j1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









jpeg.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## madcatwoman

camerashy said:


> madcatwoman when u finding out ? at ur 20 wk scan ? or do u want to find out???
> 
> im am dying to find out !!!!!!

oh yes, the suspence is killing me!, 20 week scan will do nicely&cant come soon enough!, i hope to go the baby is in the right position!


----------



## 0400772

camerashy said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> What do you all think? We got two scan pics and this one shows the nub, even though it's a rubbish one of the baby!
> 
> gonna guess girlClick to expand...

agreed


----------



## camerashy

madcatwoman said:


> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> madcatwoman when u finding out ? at ur 20 wk scan ? or do u want to find out???
> 
> im am dying to find out !!!!!!
> 
> oh yes, the suspence is killing me!, 20 week scan will do nicely&cant come soon enough!, i hope to go the baby is in the right position!Click to expand...

oh i know!!! have been dying to find out but dh said y waste money now when we cud find out for free in like 12 days (hate when he's right :haha:)
but have told him that if baby not in right position at 20 wk scan i am DEF! getting a private gender scan done ......and he agreed lol men !!!


----------



## 0400772

Beadette said:


> What about mine ladies..................
> 
> https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/12weekscan.jpg

im thinking girly :) xx


----------



## 0400772

carmyz said:


> zeezee and andrea looks like a girl to me.. :)
> 
> beadette sorry i cant see a nub.

agreed :) x


----------



## camerashy

0400772 said:


> OK ladies here is mine! i think this one may be confusing for you as in one i think its a boy then next its a girl hehe but thats my opinion based on nub :)



gonna gues a lil boy


----------



## 0400772

lilbean said:


> anyone like to hazard a guess at my scan boy/girl??
> 
> View attachment 135357

i think this is a girl :) x


----------



## 0400772

camerashy said:


> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies here is mine! i think this one may be confusing for you as in one i think its a boy then next its a girl hehe but thats my opinion based on nub :)
> 
> 
> 
> gonna gues a lil boyClick to expand...

I think its a boy only by my feelings not pics. find out 1st dec but asking them to put it in envelope and open on xmas day :)


----------



## helen1234

helen1234 said:


> https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/36071_480979620519_687340519_7198253_3872503_n.jpg
> 
> this is my 2nd baby 13wks 6 days, i'm thinking boy because rhys and this one both have that white ball and white line pointing towards its legs, and not in line with the spine like it should for a girl
> 
> this is rhys who is on page 1 of this thread when it started and we all guessed him right :)
> https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/n687340519_1529117_3435.jpg

Just to let you all we were right again this is another baby boy :)


----------



## KeirasMummy.

hey girls got my 16 week gender scan on saturday, excited :happydance:
wanna take final 'nub' guesses & i shall report back saturday to let you know who was right:thumbup:

https://i54.tinypic.com/1z642sn.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/2wfme77.jpg


----------



## 0400772

MummyToBe. said:


> hey girls got my 16 week gender scan on saturday, excited :happydance:
> wanna take final 'nub' guesses & i shall report back saturday to let you know who was right:thumbup:
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/1z642sn.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2wfme77.jpg

hard to tell but im going to say boy! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Mummytobe - girl


----------



## KeirasMummy.

thanks girls, have had a mixture of boy & girl answers so im really not sure, only 1 day till i find out :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

040072 My guess would be a very strong GIRL!! I promise I am not just guessing girl for evryone lol, but the clear 2 seperate lines on your picture is a VERY strong girl indicator. Is my picture still on page 1? I'll add it here for you to see, 2 seperate lines 99% girls.
 



Attached Files:







Picture%20116.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## 6lilpigs

Camerashy, your pic is soo grainy grrr, its sooo frustrating when that happens!!! But I think your baby has the look of a little boy aswell, can't wait to hear in a few days, how exciting!!!!!!
Helen123, hiya hun, congrats on little lad No2 for you xxxxx


----------



## helen581

Hi ladies, would you mind taking a look at my pictures? I will be finding out the sex at my 20 week scan so would be fun to see if your predictions were right xx


----------



## KeirasMummy.

helen581 said:


> Hi ladies, would you mind taking a look at my pictures? I will be finding out the sex at my 20 week scan so would be fun to see if your predictions were right xx
> 
> View attachment 135485
> 
> 
> View attachment 135487
> 
> 
> View attachment 135488

No expert but i would say girl :)


----------



## camerashy

helen gonna guess boy 


girls i went and ordered that intelligender predicter kit.....lol i know madness but a bit of fun too ......just to see if its right when i get my scan in 12 days ;)


----------



## carmyz

lilbean- how many wks? if its 12 then id say boy

madcat - boy

camerashy cant see anythin

prgirl - boy

0400772 - how many wks..thinking boy

mummytobe - leaning boy but not clear to me

helen581 - looks like a girl to me.


----------



## emsy

:hi: hi ladies please can you have a look at mine :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







My baby scan 12week.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## carmyz

emsy.. thinkin boy


----------



## 6lilpigs

Emsy - girl
Helen581-boy


----------



## rachelduis

Hi everyone! today I had an ultrasound, I'm 13 wks and 2 days. My doctor said that she saw what it was, but she really wouldn't tell me. 

What do you think? A boy or a girl? 

I am so curious! Thanks for helping!!

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_NSNd_DUmM4c/TN0b07AlJMI/AAAAAAAAD6w/yrSSgVtdAIs/s720/IMG_0962.jpg


----------



## Danii

Ohh, I dont think mine has a nub (but i have a gut instinct with the gender) Find out next week!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 6









scan0002.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pupsicle

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: Can you have a guess at mine please? The sonographer couldn't see, but made a guess.
My first scan pictures here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/391603-first-scan-piccy.html


----------



## mum2beee

:wacko:Here is mine ! Can anybody see something??? 

Little bean was like jumping up and down turning round!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mum2beee

Danii said:


> Ohh, I dont think mine has a nub (but i have a gut instinct with the gender) Find out next week!!! :)

Don't know abt the nub, but it's a cutie xxx


----------



## missbliss22

Hi guys 
Am new to Second TRI so hi everyone :)
Can anyone have a guess at mine please, I have no idea?!?! 
xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan.pdf
File size: 239.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I've just found out Im having a boy after my nub shot was predicted a girl by nearly everyone, including everyone in in-gender forum, I know its not foolproof but be prepared!
 



Attached Files:







2nd scan pic 160910 12wks 1 day old.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mum2beee

GeorgeyGal said:


> I've just found out Im having a boy after my nub shot was predicted a girl by nearly everyone, including everyone in in-gender forum, I know its not foolproof but be prepared!


That's funny! Mine on In-gender predicts a girl or no nub but I feel it's a boy!
I guess we just have to wait for the scan! 

It is a beautiful picture btw. xxx


----------



## GeorgeyGal

mum2beee said:


> GeorgeyGal said:
> 
> 
> I've just found out Im having a boy after my nub shot was predicted a girl by nearly everyone, including everyone in in-gender forum, I know its not foolproof but be prepared!
> 
> 
> That's funny! Mine on In-gender predicts a girl or no nub but I feel it's a boy!
> I guess we just have to wait for the scan!
> 
> It is a beautiful picture btw. xxxClick to expand...

We had a strong feeling 'he' was a boy from day 1, we were in the habit of calling him he all the time and could only think of boys names, so was confused when all the old wives tales pointed towards girl from how I was carrying to the heart reat being fast! Im obviously ecstatic now that I have my boy! x


----------



## SammyJ

Hey Georgey!

You predicted a girl for me based on the fact that our nubs looked very similar and on in-gender they predicted you a girl. EVERYONE on in gender has predicted me a boy - how strange! 

Congratulations on your TEAM BLUE news!!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

SammyJ said:


> Hey Georgey!
> 
> You predicted a girl for me based on the fact that our nubs looked very similar and on in-gender they predicted you a girl. EVERYONE on in gender has predicted me a boy - how strange!
> 
> Congratulations on your TEAM BLUE news!!

Oh wow interesting, are you going to find out at 20 weeks? I dont know how anyone waits for a surprise I was desperate to know after all the guesses!


----------



## alparen

ok take a good ole nub guess! i don't see anything though lol 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/babbbbbbbbbby-1.jpg


----------



## alparen

heres the three pics.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/baby.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Very, very girly alparen!!
In fact I'd put money on it


----------



## 6lilpigs

racheldius 99% girl guess!
Georgey I would have said boy:thumbup:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Danii, no nub showing, sorry
mum2bee , no clear nub but thinking boy
Pupsicle, thinking pink aswell!


----------



## alparen

6lilpigs said:


> Very, very girly alparen!!
> In fact I'd put money on it

everyone I know is saying it's a girl. I've had 4 dreams the first 2 were boys the last 2 recently were girls. so i'm so confused! 
I can't wait to find out. 13 more days.... eeep.. so close yet so far away! i'm going to keep subscribed to this thread and i'll have to let you know :D :happydance:


----------



## pupsicle

6lilpigs said:


> Pupsicle, thinking pink aswell!

Thats what the midwife said at the scan :happydance:
Although the baby had her legs crossed but she said she couldnt see any "extra parts"


----------



## 6lilpigs

There seems to be a real run on little ladies due by these piccies!!!!
Madcatwoman, do you have any other pictures you could post for me? Even a side prifile picture of the face as I can sometimes get a clue from this also.


----------



## mum2beee

6lilpigs said:


> mum2bee , no clear nub but thinking boy

I feel like it is! but yh i agree the nub is not clear xxx
Thanks for taking yor time in replying to all of all. Must have been hard to copy all our nicknames!! xxx


----------



## welshmummy2be

most people said girl and im having a girl :) x x


----------



## chels24uk

Havent read this whole thread. 70+ pages! wow! anyway im dying to know my nub guesses!!! I dont want a gender scan so would love your opinions!

There's a hand and a leg at that end to so hope no-one gets them mixed up!!

This was done at 12+5
 



Attached Files:







IMG00045-20101026-1934.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## camerashy

gonna guess boy ;)


----------



## andreabeth

Chels-Boy!


----------



## j123

I am interested in guesses on my 12week 2 day ultrasound nub shot.

I have three pictures.
 



Attached Files:







ultraone12weeks2days.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 12









ultratwo12weeks2days.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 13









ulrathree12weeks2days.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kateksmps

kateksmps said:


> Hi all, Have already posted scan pics a couple of weeks ago, but thought i would add them here too :)
> Really eager to find out what im having lol.
> 
> Any help welcome, thanks for looking
> View attachment 125405
> 
> 
> View attachment 125406
> 
> 
> View attachment 125407
> 
> 
> View attachment 125408





Just to let you all know, I had my gender scan last week and im on team PINK :)


----------



## SammyJ

GeorgeyGal said:


> SammyJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey Georgey!
> 
> You predicted a girl for me based on the fact that our nubs looked very similar and on in-gender they predicted you a girl. EVERYONE on in gender has predicted me a boy - how strange!
> 
> Congratulations on your TEAM BLUE news!!
> 
> Oh wow interesting, are you going to find out at 20 weeks? I dont know how anyone waits for a surprise I was desperate to know after all the guesses!Click to expand...

Yeah, we will find out at 20 weeks - assuming baby isn't feeling shy! lol!


----------



## KeirasMummy.

had a mixture of guesses more girl i think though & turned out girl :D




MummyToBe. said:


> hey girls got my 16 week gender scan on saturday, excited :happydance:
> wanna take final 'nub' guesses & i shall report back saturday to let you know who was right:thumbup:
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/1z642sn.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2wfme77.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Chels - thinking pink
J123 - thinking blue

Mummytobe - congrats on your gorgeous little girlxx


----------



## FierceAngel

can you see mine :) scan at 12 weeks 2 days x
 



Attached Files:







BabyNo3 12 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## madcatwoman

j123 said:


> I am interested in guesses on my 12week 2 day ultrasound nub shot.
> 
> I have three pictures.

Blue!!


----------



## FierceAngel

bumpy x


----------



## 6lilpigs

FierceAngel said:


> bumpy x

LOL Fierceangel xx Thinking pink from your piccy but its not the best of pics to guess from, do you have any others??????


----------



## tazza35

Hi there,
I have been looking up all sorts of information on the nub theory today, and would love for your view. Many thanks!! xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby James 14wks.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 6lilpigs

Not sure if its the nub I'm seeing but if it is then I'm thinking girl Tazza, what was babies gestation here?


----------



## tazza35

Well, I thought I was 13 weeks at this scan but they told me I was 14 weeks. Thanks! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Can you please look at mine?? THis thread is so neat! I am dying to know and my gender scan isn't til Nov 30.

This scan was at 13+3


----------



## excitedgal

Hi all

I've just moved over from the 1st Trimester! Exciting times. When does this pregnancy glow start? I still look awful, greasy hair and spots! I havent got a clue. I had a feeling it's a girl but everyone is saying it's a boy.
How do I put an image on this?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Go to advanced and use the paperclip to add your pics...


----------



## chevelle383

Can you help me out???
:happydance:


----------



## chevelle383

Shoot...here you go! Cant wait!
 



Attached Files:







12+2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 6lilpigs

chevelle, I'd eat my hat if that's not a beautiful baby girl in there!!
Reeds girl, your pic is a bit blurry for guessing - can you make it any clearer and do you have any others, thanks.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Here I am once again....you got it right last year.......any ideas on this one???? :wacko:

Put a few pics to give you lots of chances! Good Luck, can't wait to hear your thoughts!
 



Attached Files:







photo 2 Squidge.JPG
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11









photo 3 Squidge.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7









photo 4 Squidge.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7









photo 5 Squidge.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kittycat76

Hi guys!

Got my scan on Dec 15- seems AGES away! Can't upload a pic cos I'm on my phone, but I've got my 13 week shot as my avatar pic- is it big enough to see on there?

X:)X


----------



## klairlane

Heya, I'm new to this and i am having a gender scan this thursday. If the baby is lying at a angle or looks a bit like the baby is head heavy so that the head is down a bit does this mean that the babys nub will be affected or should i move the scan picture so the spine is straight to me... and work out the degree i have read abit of info on it and basically some forums say that if the baby is at a funny angle it doesnt work .. Im no expert! HELPPPP! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

kittycat - thinking pink from your avatar, post this and any other pics you may have for a more definate guess x

Klairlane - ideally a nice flat back would be ideal, but post what you get anyway as it may be obvious even with a slight curl to the back!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I thought I recognised your name Gemma! Congrats on your new pregnancy xx Your pics remind me so much of my last scans even though they have a slight tilt so I am guessing girl for you , GLxx


----------



## mum2beee

I know i'm back here again, but as my nub is not clear and my scan is on the 4th January ..... it seems like its a lifetime. :coffee:
Anyone can help Thanks xxx


On the third one baby facing forward ... Scary!!!! Loool
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0060.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0062.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## oxo

Hi girls, i've no idea what I'm looking for here - i can see two nub like things. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







junior1b.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8









junior2b.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FierceAngel

6lilpigs said:


> FierceAngel said:
> 
> 
> bumpy x
> 
> LOL Fierceangel xx Thinking pink from your piccy but its not the best of pics to guess from, do you have any others??????Click to expand...

xx
 



Attached Files:







12w3da.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5









12w2db.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10









BabyNo3 12 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 6lilpigs

FierceAngel, your 2nd pic looks like it shows a very boyish nub!! So if its OK I'm switching my guess to team blue for you GLxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

oxo - guessing blue for you aswell


----------



## sophisticat

Any guesses? Putting 4 pics for maximum chances!

Scan was at 12+5
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









scan2.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6









scan3.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6









scan4.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## alparen

6lilpigs you got it right for me! We are having a little girl!!! You should have bet money on it like you said! Lol


----------



## shazmos

6lilpigs. Could you guess mine??

xx
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## poplet

Any ideas on my little one? xx

https://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad212/caninecoutureboutique/007.jpg


----------



## poplet

aww no guesses at all?


----------



## Danii

It was correct! lol A lil prince! :) Well done! Ha!


----------



## NandO1

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=349059&id=551904357
any guesses???


----------



## Kittycat76

Here's the bigger version of my Avatar pic from a scan I had @13 weeks - I'm thinking pink, anyone else got any ideas?

Got my 20 week scan in a fortnight so will hopefully find out soon - mind you, if bubba behaves like it did at my first scan we might still be in the dark - it just turned its back on us and scrunched up in a ball!! (hence the second scan @13wks)

Think I might post it in that ingender site too, just out of curiosity...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gemma Lou

6lilpigs said:


> I thought I recognised your name Gemma! Congrats on your new pregnancy xx Your pics remind me so much of my last scans even though they have a slight tilt so I am guessing girl for you , GLxx

Well you got my l'il boy right last time, lets hope you are right this time, I soooooooooooooooooooooooo want a little bit of pink in our family! x:hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

sophisticat -girl
kittycat - girl
nando - no pic
shazmos - boy
poplet - v.blurry but thinking boy


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I went in for a scan at 13 weeks and posted it on here and another website. Everyone guessed girl based on the nub. I was shocked when I went in the following week and the U/S tech said she was 70% sure it's a boy. I won't know for sure until I go back at 19 weeks. I'm not sure I buy into the nub theory exactly. I think it's one thing if trained tech is guessing but based on a still image it's pretty tough for anyone (even a trained professional) to give an accurate guess. That's just my 2 cents. Maybe I'll go into my gender scan in a few weeks and find out the tech was wrong and I'm having a girl. Then I might change my tune ;)


----------



## poplet

thanks 6lilpigs, just a bit of fun and I have to keep myself entertained with gender guesses or I'll end up caving and wanting to know before the birth :D I feel it's a boy but other guesses from family have all been for girl x


----------



## pinkylisa28

Hi everyone 
I'm back again, i came on here when pregnant with my daughter and you all guessed right. i had a clear girly nub last time. im hoping you can see a nub in the pictures, i think i can see it but im no expert at this anymore.
could you please have a look and tell me what you think? thanks lisa
 



Attached Files:







scan 12+1 baby 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5









scan 12+1 baby 2 2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









img002.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vickieh1981

These are my confirmed girl nubs. I had no boy guesses for any of these. On the second one it's not a clear nub shot as the leg is in the way but you can just see the tip of a flat forked nub peeking either side


----------



## mrscookie

OOOOOhhh!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/baby%20McCluskey/Cookiejr5.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/baby%20McCluskey/CookieJr2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/baby%20McCluskey/cookiejr6.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/baby%20McCluskey/CookieJr.jpg

Thanks :D


----------



## babylimond

anyone know what my wee angel will be? :)

[IMG]https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k488/Kirstie_Limond/scan1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pinkylisa28

Here is another picture that might be a bit clearer.
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 4.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanna_b_mummy

here is my scan pic can you see a nub? i really dont know what to look for??
 



Attached Files:







101110_085256.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 6lilpigs

mrscookie - girl
babylimond - girl
pinkylisa - thinking boy from this pic
wanna -b -mummy - not clear pic but would guess girl, do you have any others?????


----------



## lisabee

Posted the first one in another thread and someone said it was a boy due to the little bump u see...thats actually the umbilical cord not a willy!!!

Wast told 90% girl at 20 weeks scan...not sure if I beleive it but wont be confrmed til 3d scan next month

Been studying these line/nub pictures I cant tell what am looking at half the time!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







23102010966.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8









23102010964.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## glamis

posted on the wrong thread sorry 

any guesses on my lo's nub - l say girl :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







baby pic.pdf
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babylimond

6lilpigs said:


> mrscookie - girl
> babylimond - girl
> pinkylisa - thinking boy from this pic
> wanna -b -mummy - not clear pic but would guess girl, do you have any others?????

thank you :) xxx


----------



## Jessicax5

How interesting!
I just studied my u/s pics and I will scan them tomorrow and post them. I'd say it looks like girl (I've been thinking girl all along anyway)


----------



## Kittycat76

Hiya 6lilpigs! Just thought I'd let you know you were right about mine - had my 20wk scan yesterday & sonographer said she was 95% certain it's a GIRL!! :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congrats on your gorgeous little girl kitty xxxx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hi scan was taken at 13 weeks 5 days, any clues in these pics? Also have a wee video i could upload :flower: Thanks Lil Pigs x
 



Attached Files:







ML13_7.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









ML13_6.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









ML13_1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3









ML13_2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jessicax5

Hi, I posted this on another thread as well and most ladies are guessing it's a girl and I think I see girl as well. Would love to have your opinion as well if you don't mind. Thank you! 
The scan was done at 13w4d, baby measured 13w2d:
 



Attached Files:







rsz_p1010568.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lozenge

Hi, hope the nubsessors don't mind looking at mine- I have posted it in another thread but any more guesses would be welcome! Thanks xx
 



Attached Files:







baby no.2.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 6lilpigs

lozenge, that looks like a really, reeeally, girly nub!!
woowoo and jessica I need to spend a little more time on yours. Jessica do you have any other pics? If you could post them all it may give some extra clues, thanks!!


----------



## lilly77

I've been told no nub to guess in these pics but can you please take a look at my 12 week scan pics and tell me what you think? Thank you!!! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02022-20101216-0934.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG02024-20101216-1210.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG02025-20101216-1211.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jennie123

Hey 6lilpigs, please could you look at mine, it was taken at 12 weeks, many thanks xxxx
 



Attached Files:







baby scan.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrscookie

lilly77 said:


> I've been told no nub to guess in these pics but can you please take a look at my 12 week scan pics and tell me what you think? Thank you!!! :kiss:

 
I'd say girl
xx


----------



## lozenge

6lilpigs said:


> lozenge, that looks like a really, reeeally, girly nub!!
> woowoo and jessica I need to spend a little more time on yours. Jessica do you have any other pics? If you could post them all it may give some extra clues, thanks!!

Oh wow, reeeeeally?! Thank you for taking a look! I'm still not sure what I'm looking at, the white horizontal bit which you can see through the legs? I posted it on in-gender and they said the same.

I can't wait to find out. I don't mind either way but somewhere along the line I had got it into my head that I would have another boy, as my partner's father is one of six boys- I know that doesn't bear much relevance but we shall see! xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

lilly and jennie, sorry but no nub seen.


----------



## mrscookie

6lilpigs you guessed right for me :)
xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

woo, hopefully this picture shows up lol, I'm not very techy!! But your babies nub from 23 seconds, I reckon girly!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 23 sec.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 6lilpigs

mrscookie said:


> 6lilpigs you guessed right for me :)
> xx

:happydance:
Congrats on your littlemisscookie:baby:


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Thanks lilpigs, i shall post on that website you recommended. Really appreciated, would be cool to have a girl lol i have son already. I will update after my scan on the 8th thanks xx


----------



## Louise1985

what u think my little one might be?

think the second picture shows the nub the best xxx

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff12/lawoo85/P1040990.jpg


----------



## mummy2 b

hello 
Could you please have a guess from my scan pic please 
im having a gender scan on the 30th Dec so i will be able to let you know soon if you are right 
many thanks x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1177.snc4/154950_463241982863_510837863_5763538_6303971_n.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

The nub is missing in your picture mummy2 b, but I think baby looks girly, do you have any other pictures?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thinking boy louise fingers x'ed!!


----------



## mummy2 b

is this a better pic? Sorry i cant even tell where the nub is lol:blush:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1177.snc4/154899_463240037863_510837863_5763505_3175317_n.jpg
xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Still no nub, and worse still, this pic has me thinking boy lol!!!! You see sometimes you find that boys have more of an eyebrow than a forehead and your bottom pic looks more eyebrows, see what I mean?
My £1 would go on boy, GL


----------



## aw1990

can u have a guess at mine please :) these are at 13+2 x
 



Attached Files:







scan 12weeks.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









12weeks scan 2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Louise1985

6lilpigs said:


> Thinking boy louise fingers x'ed!!

thankyou but i hope ur wrong hehe :winkwink:
have my fx'd for a girly one this time xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Louise1985 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Thinking boy louise fingers x'ed!!
> 
> thankyou but i hope ur wrong hehe :winkwink:
> have my fx'd for a girly one this time xxxClick to expand...

Fingers totally uncrossed for blue then:winkwink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

aw1990 - thinking pink!


----------



## aw1990

ive kinda accepted that im having another girly, if it is a boy i shall be over the moon, but i think its a wee Niamh in there lol chuffed either way :) dreading when they are 15, 16 and 18 though lol! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

My youngest are 3 girls aswell currently June'10, Feb'09, May'07 lol, we can console each other.
BUT, saying that your picture is far from the best to guess from, probably 60/40 pink, good odds for blue still xxx


----------



## aw1990

Aww they are absolutley gorgeous in your av hun, like 3 little angels :) 
you have 8 kids? how old is your oldest hun? everyone keeps saying how i am going to have my hands full etc .. but im not too worried lol x


----------



## 6lilpigs

My eldest will be 12 in January, it gets easier the more you have, I think everyone should have at least 6 lol. You can get your 3 blue ones next!, thats what I'm planning!


----------



## Anna1982

hiya
any ideas for my fraternal twins
https://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh453/Anna1982_2009/IMG00005-20101207-1458.jpg
twin 1

https://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh453/Anna1982_2009/IMG00009-20101209-1634.jpg
twin 2 not so clear

thanks so much lol, I have a sexing scan on january 7th


----------



## 6lilpigs

Anna, there are no clues in your pics, sorry, do you have any others?


----------



## lov3hat3

ooo intresting :D got my 20 week scan in a few hours so ill find out wat im having then hopefully. Any ideas, i dunno if the picture has a nub or not?
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10









babyyyyy.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd guess girl for you kaytee, best of luck with your scan today!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

6lilpigs said:


> I'd guess girl for you kaytee, best of luck with your scan today!!!!

LOL, I've just realised I guessed girl on here buy boy on your thread:dohh: Thing is, from a distance your nub looks long and flat but up close it seems to have a little tick on the end!
Decisions, decisions, hmmmm.................


----------



## 6lilpigs

I reckon I'm gonna stick with GIRL!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

6lilpigs said:


> I reckon I'm gonna stick with GIRL!!

Nope, nope:dohh: Changing to boy! Final answer BOY:thumbup:

I don't usually don't get this flustered over guesses but yours is a real trickster lol!


----------



## Starglow

6lilpigs ........ What an amazing thread hun. You must have the record on here for the longest going thread lol. Looks like a full time job! :) have many come back to you confirming you're right? 
The lady who did my scan said something about getting the nub in, but we got interrupted and I never got to ask her lol. 

Well done tho. Fab thread x


----------



## hch

hi 6lilpigs! amazing thread!!

what do you think to mine?
i think its a boy but im not sure i can see the line clearly but looks more like its 30 degrees then 10? or maybe im just mad and seeing things! LOL!
12 week scan
https://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8251/babynumber3.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

10 week scan

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9833/baby3oc.jpg


----------



## Anna1982

i have a frontal pic of one
but its not great
https://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh453/Anna1982_2009/IMG00008-20101209-1634.jpg

its a frontal of one twin and a potty shot of the other as ones lying up and one across


----------



## Starglow

any guesses would be fab :) i'm a bit confuzzled lol


----------



## strawberry19

oohhh these are mine!! i not sure if can see a nub tho any guesses would be welcome
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









003.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## staceyjc18

Can you have a guess at mine too please? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lov3hat3

6lilpigs said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> I'd guess girl for you kaytee, best of luck with your scan today!!!!
> 
> LOL, I've just realised I guessed girl on here buy boy on your thread:dohh: Thing is, from a distance your nub looks long and flat but up close it seems to have a little tick on the end!
> Decisions, decisions, hmmmm.................Click to expand...

Hahaa :) had my scan and im having a boy :D:D xxx


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hi there,
I'm gatecrashing a week early from 1st Trimester but I'd love to know what you think of mine!! (12 week scan) :happydance: Thank you sooooo much for this brilliant thread :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Raisin.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 6lilpigs

lov3hat3 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> I'd guess girl for you kaytee, best of luck with your scan today!!!!
> 
> LOL, I've just realised I guessed girl on here buy boy on your thread:dohh: Thing is, from a distance your nub looks long and flat but up close it seems to have a little tick on the end!
> Decisions, decisions, hmmmm.................Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaa :) had my scan and im having a boy :D:D xxxClick to expand...

I did guess boy in the end honest lol, but I went back and forward 100 times:dohh: lol. But what a classic trickster of a nub!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

hopefulhealth - thinking boy but not all fof the nub seen, do you have any others?
stacey - not enough detail, do you have any others?
strawberry - thinking boy
hch - again not alot of detail but I'd guess girl
anna - still no clues, sorry, but congrat son your twins!!!!
starglow - thinking boy but only 60/40 I think theres a bit of a blue nub showing but ugh the grainy image they gave you!!


----------



## staceyjc18

6lilpigs said:


> hopefulhealth - thinking boy but not all fof the nub seen, do you have any others?
> stacey - not enough detail, do you have any others?
> strawberry - thinking boy
> hch - again not alot of detail but I'd guess girl
> anna - still no clues, sorry, but congrat son your twins!!!!
> starglow - thinking boy but only 60/40 I think theres a bit of a blue nub showing but ugh the grainy image they gave you!!


Yer ill attach the other 2 I got! Thank you for guessing :) appreciate it!! :flower: xx
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5









baby 2.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 21









Baby 3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 6lilpigs

WOW, your middle one's the shot!! I'd say that looks very girly, long and straight!


----------



## staceyjc18

ooohhh really? thanks! Ill be sure to update on 12th! :) xx


----------



## hch

thanks for taking the time to look :D


----------



## strawberry19

thankyou :) were thinking boy too!


----------



## chippysgirl23

see if u can have a go at my butterfinger please
 



Attached Files:







IMG00279-20101213-1539.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG00280-20101213-1539.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chippysgirl23

any guesses?


----------



## Guera

any guesses on mine? This was a scan at 12w6d
We have another scan on Jan. 4th
 



Attached Files:







Nov. 010.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









Nov. 011.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Guera

chippysgirl23 said:


> any guesses?

Im saying girl, not an expert just a hunch as the nub looks straight to me.


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. I will let you know xxxx


----------



## chippysgirl23

I hope to God you are right, I have my heart set on doing pigtails lol...


----------



## bambino67

could you please guess my nub? This was done at 13 weeks 2 days. Thanks a million!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## buddabun

Hi ladies. I'm having trouble figuring this one out...

My daughter's 13w scan:
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/helenrees/Me/belly/scan%2020%20march/suckingthumb.jpg


And this current bean. What do you think? I think we're destined to have another pink bump although I'm hoping for blue...

_ETA pics would help lol_
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/helenrees/Me/belly2/scan%2013w3d/1.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/helenrees/Me/belly2/scan%2013w3d/2.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/helenrees/Me/belly2/scan%2013w3d/3.jpg


----------



## JJay

Great thread :thumbup:

Please can you have a guess at mine...

We are team yellow but I can't resist posting it for a guess!

Thank you

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0029.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## chippysgirl23

bump


----------



## Hopefulheath

6lilpigs said:


> hopefulhealth - thinking boy but not all fof the nub seen, do you have any others?
> stacey - not enough detail, do you have any others?
> strawberry - thinking boy
> hch - again not alot of detail but I'd guess girl
> anna - still no clues, sorry, but congrat son your twins!!!!
> starglow - thinking boy but only 60/40 I think theres a bit of a blue nub showing but ugh the grainy image they gave you!!

Hi 6lilpigs, thanks so much for guessing! Sorry I have no more pics :-( the next time I get a scan will be when we find out the gender for sure -so I'll let you know how it turns out! When the lady was doing the actual scanning both me and DH could have sworn nub was pointing down so I can't wait to see if the prediction turns out to be correct  thanks again :hugs:


----------



## FLGAL82

ok if you want to guess the sex of mine please!14 weeks 0 days
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcEmiy

Well Ladies, Everything she says is so true!! I see a fetal specialist because I had my cervix removed at 5 weeks pregnant. She predicted a boy at 12 weeks based on the "angle of the dangle" and I found out it's a boy!! 

Buddaboy- I think your is a girl, your nub is facing down

I looked at some others, but can't see the nub, Good luck to us all for getting healthy babies!!!


----------



## chippysgirl23

are these pictures any better??? nub guesses please.. 12 week 0 days
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Guera

Im saying girl for both Jjay and Chippy!
Any guesses on mine?


----------



## noagalefron

In Israel it is the norm to discover the birth of the child between wks 13 to 17 in an early organ scan.


----------



## 6lilpigs

guera - boy
chippys girl - thinking girly!
starglow - thinking girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

bambino67 - boy
flgal - boy
jjay -not enough detail, do you have any others? Possibly girl from the head shape
buddabun - thinking boy


----------



## stephanie91x

boy or girl ? what do you think ? i cant tell the difference xxx


----------



## Starglow

6lilpigs said:


> guera - boy
> chippys girl - thinking girly!
> starglow - thinking girl

Lol :) you said boy 60/40 before. This is funny. I'm dying to know. I have 4 pics in total. I'll copy them here tomorrow so you can see. I'm thinking from the other pics boy Altho girlie face lol. 

Thanks again you're a star xxx


----------



## Starglow

Thought i'd copy them in for you now thanks hun xxx


----------



## casann

I really can't figure out how to do it properly lol can you have a look at mine please and see if you can tell ? Thank you x


----------



## Ashley2189

Somehow my ultrasound dates missed the 12 weeks mark, so I'm fairly sure there is no nub in sight. First is from 9 weeks, second from 14 weeks lol here they are anyway, guesses?
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









Baby.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls..WOW cant believe iv missed this thread over all this time i just LOVE nub predications...sadly im a little late at having mine guessed as we know were having a girl BUT i do love having a go at guessing with nubs so.... iv ran thorugh just a copule of the last recent pages and had a guess at some of the nubs posted so here goes...(hope u dont mind 6lillpigs :blush:)

staceyjc18- im defo leaning towards a girl what a great shot i defo agree with lillpigs on that one :winkwink:

anna1982 firstly congrats on ur twins- now urs took a good looking at and i could only guess twin 1 and im leaning towards twin 1 being girly :) twin 2 was to blurry :(

starglow- i think urs is boyish but im still in 2 minds on that one :wacko:

and casann- urs defo looks very girly too would u agree lillpigs??

again im not as good at this as lillpigs but i have been looking at nubs since my 12 week scan coz i was dying to know what ours was :haha: so im a little familiar with nubs ;) xxx


----------



## Louise1985

any guess on mine?

bottom pic can see nub xxx

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff12/lawoo85/P1040990.jpg


----------



## casann

oooh i hope it is a little girl - we only have names for a girl lol :)eek !! The suspense is killing me . I want to know already lol


----------



## JJay

Thanks 6lilpigs :flower: I don't have any clearer pics so I will just have to wait. I'm actually quite pleased you can't tell the gender - I want a surprise! :)


----------



## Twinkle82

So what do you ladies think of mine? :)
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommyx4

looks boyish but wondering if that's only because legs are up practically over baby's head? and baby was twisting and turning all over the place! or if I'm wishful thinking :) have 3 handsome boys and wouldn't mind having another obviously but SO want a little girl!!!!! was going to wait to the end to find out but starting to go a lil crazy :)
 



Attached Files:







BabyMegan1_0003.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14









BabyMegan1_0001.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommyx4

Also had seen some shots like mine that turned out to be legs since baby's legs were curled up.... seems just way too obvious to be nub but who knows!


----------



## michelle30

michelle30 said:


> not sure ifive done this right but trying to get a bigger pic up

well despite what ive been predicted on my banner thingy i can tell you im having a boy, which strangely enough i was convinced it was


----------



## Mommyx4

Just wondering if anyone has any idea if baby's position could throw off my nub pic posted above... thanks! and if that is indeed the nub I'm seeing?


----------



## Charliemarina

mommy- im sure thats the nub were seeing there and it does look very boyish to me :)

twinkle hun- im not sure were seeing the whole nub in this pic but from what i do see it look girly but again could be wrong as not sure its all there :) xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Agrreing with Charlie, Mommx4 yours looks like a perfect bittle boy shot, but hoping for you that you get a wonderfull delivery room surprise xx

Twinkle yours is looking girly, gl!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Starglow said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> guera - boy
> chippys girl - thinking girly!
> starglow - thinking girl
> 
> Lol :) you said boy 60/40 before. This is funny. I'm dying to know. I have 4 pics in total. I'll copy them here tomorrow so you can see. I'm thinking from the other pics boy Altho girlie face lol.
> 
> Thanks again you're a star xxxClick to expand...

OOPS:blush: your not the 1st person I've done this to either rofl, give me 5 mins and I'll give you my definate final answer!!


----------



## Nashysgirlxxx

hi all don't know if mine is even visible but will post anyways, any ideas? pics taken @ 13 wks 1 day xxx

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o65/cazzie_photo/Photo0115-1.jpg

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o65/cazzie_photo/Photo0116-1.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Stephanie - boy
casaan - girl
Ashley - Can't tell hun, sorry
Louise - thinking boy


----------



## 6lilpigs

Nashy - if thats the nub we can see then a girl guess for youtoo !!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Charliemarina said:


> .(hope u dont mind 6lillpigs :blush:)

Not at all!!!!!!!! I need the help lol xxx
If you interested in this kind of thing then I also try and look at the shape of bablies head. Prominent forehead leans girl and prominent eyebrows lean boy, theres is science about this in adults but not so much in babies, but sometimes the nub says one thing but the skull tells you something different, if I see some clear skull shots for you I'll point them out, OK?!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

6lilpigs said:


> Starglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> guera - boy
> chippys girl - thinking girly!
> starglow - thinking girl
> 
> Lol :) you said boy 60/40 before. This is funny. I'm dying to know. I have 4 pics in total. I'll copy them here tomorrow so you can see. I'm thinking from the other pics boy Altho girlie face lol.
> 
> Thanks again you're a star xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OOPS:blush: your not the 1st person I've done this to either rofl, give me 5 mins and I'll give you my definate final answer!!Click to expand...

Right, ready for it?????? Suspense, suspense lol !!!!
Final answer BOY:happydance:

You must let me know 1st OK:haha:


----------



## Starglow

Thanks hun. :flower:I will let you know for sure. I have to wait till 7th Feb. Every predictor test says girl but I feel it's a boy in my heart. Oooohhhh can't wait to find out. Yay :) xxx


----------



## jojosmami

I'm so curious to see what you say about mine! If you need a better pic let me know! SO excited!


----------



## 6lilpigs

jojo that looks very boyish, good luck xx


----------



## jojosmami

YAY!!! Thanks! I don't know how you can see what ever you seeing but I'm happy you can! I really, really am convinced that I'm having a boy! Don't find out for sure till Feb 17th but thanks so much for your time!


----------



## casann

Thank you for the guess :) Just wondering if you are still thinking girls from these pics taken today at 15+1 x


----------



## Lynsay

Can you tell what my baby is? this was taken at 12 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mommyx4

Thanks for the response... Guess I'll prepare for another handsome little guy and maybe wish a little for a surprise later on :) funny thing is I didnt want to know and stumbled on this theory in another forum, figured oh well it's a hard shot to get and I won't be asking for it..... Then when I looked thru the pics I was handed it was right there... Told myself I had no idea what I was seeing but not so sure now :) still crossing my fingers a bit for it to be wrong but I do love my boys, last one we were planning to have so looks like a house full of boys for me!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Casaan, is it possible to get the middle picture any clearer for us?


----------



## CeeCee2010

could you have a guess at my little boo? My Mam and I think team pink, hubby and everyone else is adamant team blue XXX Thanks!! XXX
 



Attached Files:







Boo 13 week scan jpeg.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mama2Bee

ceecee from what i have learned on the web, I would say team PINK as well....

here is mine, what does everyone think??x
 



Attached Files:







12 wk scan Baby no2.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## miss_danielle

could you tell what this is..i already sort of no what it is but its all fun
 



Attached Files:







baby 4.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## casann

I think all three of these are a bit clearer? x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Lynsay - not enough detail to guess sorry
CeeCee - I'd agree team pink but I'd guess about 75/25 as there may just be the slightest flick to the end of your nub, could be a trickky little fella lol, will you be finding out?
Mama2Bee - definately guessing girl
miss_danielle - no nub seen sorry but I'd slightly lean boy from head shape


----------



## 6lilpigs

casaan, your pics are 16 week aren't they? Because I am definately thinking pink for you, I'm not a technician or anything just someone who looks at alot of scan pictures and I'm sure that if that was a little fella then we would definately see the outline of a winky looking like a snail in that area, and there is nothing like that there. Your top picture reminds of a picture I saw referring to a 'classic girl side profile picture' its not my picture so I can't post it for you but I could find the link and post it if you want a look.

Plus on the top pic your head is definately peaked at forehead and not eyebrows.

But!! Only delivery will tell lol, we've al heard of people being told one thing and coming home with another!!

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/153665.aspx?PageIndex=3 
Hers was at 17 weeks


----------



## catgirl

[IMG]https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb351/catnobatgirl/babyscan13.jpg[/IMG]

here is my scan pic, 13 week. funny angle though, little bubba was bouncing around :) i have no idea!


----------



## Charliemarina

6lilpigs said:


> Lynsay - not enough detail to guess sorry
> CeeCee - I'd agree team pink but I'd guess about 75/25 as there may just be the slightest flick to the end of your nub, could be a trickky little fella lol, will you be finding out?
> Mama2Bee - definately guessing girl
> miss_danielle - no nub seen sorry but I'd slightly lean boy from head shape


i defiantly agree with those answers hun mama2bee is very very girly ;) xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

catgirl- i cant see any nub in ur pic but if im right bubs is facing forward?? did u not get a profile pic of bubs as thats the only pic that really shows a nub ;) xxx


----------



## beautiful_day

Please could you look at mine? These are from 12w2d. I can't see a nub at all but I am not very good at this!

thanks!
 



Attached Files:







ScreenHunter_02 Jan. 08 14.44.gif
File size: 95 KB
Views: 3









ScreenHunter_01 Jan. 08 14.44.gif
File size: 55 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scuffer

I don't understand how this works, but I'd like to see what people think! 

Here's a link to my 12 and 20 week scan https://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l54/bikerbabe_album/


----------



## Charliemarina

beautiful- sorry i dont see a nub maybe 6lillpigs will see more x

scuffer- sorry i dont see a nub in either of ur pics too :( xxxx


----------



## scuffer

Charliemarina said:


> beautiful- sorry i dont see a nub maybe 6lillpigs will see more x
> 
> scuffer- sorry i dont see a nub in either of ur pics too :( xxxx

Bum! We've booked a scan for next month so will hopefully get a better look then, thanks for looking x


----------



## CeeCee2010

6lilpigs said:


> Lynsay - not enough detail to guess sorry
> CeeCee - I'd agree team pink but I'd guess about 75/25 as there may just be the slightest flick to the end of your nub, could be a trickky little fella lol, will you be finding out?
> Mama2Bee - definately guessing girl
> miss_danielle - no nub seen sorry but I'd slightly lean boy from head shape

Thank you for replying!! I will most definitely be finding out - I'm far too impatient not too! Breaking strain of a KitKat! I find out on Feb 17th so will let you know how I get on! Thanks again X


----------



## 6lilpigs

CeeCee2010 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Lynsay - not enough detail to guess sorry
> CeeCee - I'd agree team pink but I'd guess about 75/25 as there may just be the slightest flick to the end of your nub, could be a trickky little fella lol, will you be finding out?
> Mama2Bee - definately guessing girl
> miss_danielle - no nub seen sorry but I'd slightly lean boy from head shape
> 
> Thank you for replying!! I will most definitely be finding out - I'm far too impatient not too! Breaking strain of a KitKat! I find out on Feb 17th so will let you know how I get on! Thanks again XClick to expand...

GL for the 17th!! btw we deliver at the same hospital:thumbup:


----------



## 6lilpigs

catgirl - wrong angle hun, sorry
beautiful-day - no nub but I'd guess girl from the head shape
scuffer - your nub is hidden but I woulld guess blue for you again from the head shape

Good luck ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

ooooo this head shape guessing u must fill me in on that hun how do u know the diff??? never heard of the head shape theory till now :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Weeeell, I'm glad you asked lol!!!!!

You can tell the difference between *adult* skulls to a 92% accuracy by looking at their shape. Males have a more prominent eyebrow ridge and a wider jaw and chin. It is not as accurate in babies so is definately more for fun, but sometimes I swear I can tell a boy from a girl this way. Look out for a pointy forehead for a girl and eyebrows for a boy! This is the pic I found below. Basically if it looks like Roger Ramjet its a boy lol!! It isn't as accurate as the nubs but every now and then you will get a perfect picture turn up, I'll point one out if I can find one.
 



Attached Files:







skull1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you see beautiful_days on the page previous just seems to have a point at the forehead, it may still be a little boy but 'that' picture makes me think girl. One picture may show onething and another something completely different, thats why I ask for peoples other pictures just to see what they all say togther, it passes the time lol!!


----------



## wild2011

feel free to guess my 21 week, told possibly boy but cord in way, going private friday night :happydance: im ademant she/he is nothing like my 3 girls in their 2o week scans, but not cinvinced ill have a boy either x
 



Attached Files:







bump21weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 6lilpigs

I just replied on your thread wild2011, but I was hoping you'd post your pic as it shows how the more prominent eyebrows in the picture would make me guess at a little boy. I hpe you hear boy wild, do you have any other pics from any other gestations for your current bump????


----------



## 6lilpigs

Charlie, also look at scuffers pictures, do you see eyebrows or forehead?


----------



## lilly77

lilpigs will you please look at my scan pic and tell me what you think, based on skull shape as well as your general 'feel' ?! My gender scan is on Friday!!

thanks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG02022-20101216-0934.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG02025-20101216-1211.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pink_Tinks

just hijacking, i love nubs!! 

lilly id say girl!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hiya lilly, yours is so in between but my gut as soon as I saw it was girl. I am rocking from left to right on my chair trying to get the right angle, but feeling girl. Only 4 days to go, its like waiting for xmas all over again isn't it lol!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

We are in need of more guessers tink if you wanna join in!!!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

ah yeah indeed, as soon as i found out what the nub theory was i was hooked! i got most of them right as well. 
its fascinating!


----------



## lilly77

thank you tink and 6lilpigs I'll update you friday for sure!! (ps and I hope you are both right, secretly :winkwink: xx


----------



## Smitty

Anyone want to take a guess at my baby's nub based on my profile picture? I'm new to 2nd trimester, and this picture was taken when I was 12 weeks along, although the tech told me the baby was measuring 13 weeks along at the time. I'm just curious what you think!!! :) Thanks!


----------



## Smitty

Smitty said:


> Anyone want to take a guess at my baby's nub based on my profile picture? I'm new to 2nd trimester, and this picture was taken when I was 12 weeks along, although the tech told me the baby was measuring 13 weeks along at the time. I'm just curious what you think!!! :) Thanks!

Oh shoot, I guess I can't figure out how to get my picture on here. Bummer.


----------



## Smitty

Ok, it's showing up now! Sorry for the confusion! Any guesses???


----------



## Mama2Bee

Charliemarina said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Lynsay - not enough detail to guess sorry
> CeeCee - I'd agree team pink but I'd guess about 75/25 as there may just be the slightest flick to the end of your nub, could be a trickky little fella lol, will you be finding out?
> Mama2Bee - definately guessing girl
> miss_danielle - no nub seen sorry but I'd slightly lean boy from head shape
> 
> 
> i defiantly agree with those answers hun mama2bee is very very girly ;) xxxClick to expand...

hi ladies, thank you both very much for looking at my nub pic - I am becoming a bit ''nub-sessed" now and this is my favourite thread! :) have a beautiful little man and would be thrilled to bits if I had a little girl this time. I just wondered whether you still thought girl when looking at my 20 week scan... I stayed team yellow as my husband really didn't want to know, love all the guessing though and would be pleased to hear what you think... Thank you, Mama2Bee xx ps. when I looked at this pic I thought I could see boy bits under the legs... :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 2 second scan.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ooh ohh if you get a chance could you please guess mine? I'm not sure if my profile picture is clear enough, if not I can get my OH to attach a bigger picture. Thanks!


----------



## justjill

Anyone want to take a guess at mine?? I find out Wednesday!

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z452/jk1986/booth007.jpg


----------



## wild2011

6lilpigs said:


> I just replied on your thread wild2011, but I was hoping you'd post your pic as it shows how the more prominent eyebrows in the picture would make me guess at a little boy. I hpe you hear boy wild, do you have any other pics from any other gestations for your current bump????

i have 13/14 weeks scan in my journal i think and wud luv it if ur right x


----------



## Charliemarina

6lilpigs said:


> Charlie, also look at scuffers pictures, do you see eyebrows or forehead?

awwwww i get it now defo, thanks for that info hun it does make alot of sense :thumbup: im defo going to start looking out for those differences as well as nubs :winkwink: xx


----------



## Gwizz

How about my little bubs guys? any guesses? I cant see any eyebrows :( (or much face lol)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby%202/IMG_0558.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby%202/IMG_0561.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby%202/IMG_0563.jpg


----------



## ni2ki

Hey everyone, was just wondering what sex you think my two are? Im currently using the internet on my phone, but pic is on avatar, and if you check my last posts, there are pics, i dont know if theyre identical, ive been told modi and didi by two different sonographers, but im in on sat for private scan and gender scan, thankyou xx


----------



## Babyfever02

Please guess on my lil ones nub! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







My baby 13 weeks_2.JPG
File size: 85 KB
Views: 19


----------



## babesx3

this was done yesterday..14 weeks..really don't know what i'm looking for and if it can be seen... any ideas????


----------



## Mommyx4

This head shape thing is interesting.... since I'm still not convinced that there's not a weird leg thing going on with my photo (wishful thinking ;) , what might you say if you were only focusing on the shape of the head with my lil one? when I first saw the head I was thinking it looked much different from my boys but then saw the nub lol
just fun to guess... what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







BabyMegan1_0003.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13









BabyMegan1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## casann

6lilpigs said:


> casaan, your pics are 16 week aren't they? Because I am definately thinking pink for you, I'm not a technician or anything just someone who looks at alot of scan pictures and I'm sure that if that was a little fella then we would definately see the outline of a winky looking like a snail in that area, and there is nothing like that there. Your top picture reminds of a picture I saw referring to a 'classic girl side profile picture' its not my picture so I can't post it for you but I could find the link and post it if you want a look.
> 
> Plus on the top pic your head is definately peaked at forehead and not eyebrows.
> 
> But!! Only delivery will tell lol, we've al heard of people being told one thing and coming home with another!!
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/153665.aspx?PageIndex=3
> Hers was at 17 weeks

Near enough 15 +1 so not far off . OOh i'm really convinced it's a girl too now purley on instinct . Plus i compared to to certain features of my sons scan around the same time and this one definatly looks more female . Thank you for guessing will let you know what they say on saturday :) x


----------



## staceyjc18

You were right! she is a little girl! thank you so much for having a look :) xx


----------



## buttercup29

hi everyone can you have a look at mine please did post this on a singe thread but only got a couple of replies

https://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd480/nicnac29/SSA50793.jpg


----------



## coral11680

can anyone guess for me?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0004.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilly77

6lilpigs and Tink you were both RIGHT on the skull prediction I am having a baby girl!!!!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

lilly77 said:


> 6lilpigs and Tink you were both RIGHT on the skull prediction I am having a baby girl!!!!!!!

Congtatulations on your little girl Lilly:cloud9:


----------



## 6lilpigs

staceyjc18 said:


> You were right! she is a little girl! thank you so much for having a look :) xx

Another massive congratulations for your beautiful little girl:kiss:


----------



## 6lilpigs

coral - girl
buttercup - blurry but I'd guess girl, any other pics?
Mommyx4 - I would guess boy from your skull aswell, very crisp set of eyebrows, fingers x'ed for a surprise for you!
babesx3 - girl guess again but not the best pic, do you have any others?
Babyfever - I need the 2d shot to have a nub/skull guess from, if you can post them I'll be happy to have a try for you
ni2ki - thinking double pink's!!
smitty - guessing blue
Eleanor - ir you could attach your pics direct it would be a great help, thanks
justjill - pink again lol!

I promise I don't just guess pink for everyone and hope lol, and to prove it

Gwizz - thinking BLUE!!!

Pheeeew:happydance:


----------



## babesx3

no other side on i have a frontal one?? not sure u can see anything on that... have another scan in 3 weeks , at 17 weeks , but i guess they will be able to tell me then anyway!! :dohh: thanks for looking !!!:friends:


----------



## babesx3

heres the face on one at 10 weeks gestation


----------



## babesx3

p.s i was kinda hoping you'd say boy :blush:


----------



## Gwizz

Cheers 6lilpigs!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

babesx3 said:


> View attachment 156092
> 
> heres the face on one at 10 weeks gestation

No clues from this one either, sorry. Can you answer these for me, just for fun!

Month conceived
Lost or gaining weight before pregnancy
Breakfast eater y/n
conceived using opk's y/n - bd on which day


----------



## babesx3

6lilpigs said:


> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156092
> 
> heres the face on one at 10 weeks gestation
> 
> No clues from this one either, sorry. Can you answer these for me, just for fun!
> 
> Month conceived
> Lost or gaining weight before pregnancy
> Breakfast eater y/n
> conceived using opk's y/n - bd on which dayClick to expand...

concieved oct
Lost
yes
yes.. alot about 20 consecutive days :blush: i had 5 positive opks in a row :wacko:


----------



## 6lilpigs

babesx3 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156092
> 
> heres the face on one at 10 weeks gestation
> 
> No clues from this one either, sorry. Can you answer these for me, just for fun!
> 
> Month conceived
> Lost or gaining weight before pregnancy
> Breakfast eater y/n
> conceived using opk's y/n - bd on which dayClick to expand...Click to expand...

concieved oct - boy
Lost - girl
yes - boy 
yes.. alot about 20 consecutive days :blush: i had 5 positive opks in a row :wacko: - girl

lol so we're back at 50/50 :dohh:


----------



## babesx3

6lilpigs said:


> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156092
> 
> heres the face on one at 10 weeks gestation
> 
> No clues from this one either, sorry. Can you answer these for me, just for fun!
> 
> Month conceived
> Lost or gaining weight before pregnancy
> Breakfast eater y/n
> conceived using opk's y/n - bd on which dayClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concieved oct - boy
> Lost - girl
> yes - boy
> yes.. alot about 20 consecutive days :blush: i had 5 positive opks in a row :wacko: - girl
> 
> lol so we're back at 50/50 :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl:
the chinese chart says boy and it was right for all 4 of my children so i'm hoping!!! i also feel exactly the same as i did in my last pregnancy (boy)...
thanks for trying!! :friends:
I only really lost weight as i'd just lost my baby so it wasn't 'real' weight iykwim!!
anyway..... it will be what it is and i'll love him/her no matter!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Serenity13

This is my ultrasound at 13 weeks. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







piglet 1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mummy202

heres mine at 12weeks 5 days,you have to click on picture to enlarge it,thank youhttp://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156117&stc=1&d=1295040752http://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156119&stc=1&d=1295040783
 



Attached Files:







scan 001.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 11









scan 002.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsPOP

This is my 12 week scan, nub guesses would be much appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0465.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wild2011

u got mine right, im having a boy :cloud9: x


----------



## Eleanor ace

https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg88/nottsfootballfan/phonescanpic.jpg
Hopefully this will work!
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks 6lilpigs! I hope your right! X


----------



## Pink_Tinks

eleanor - girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

wild2011 said:


> u got mine right, im having a boy :cloud9: x

wild!!!!!!! This is absolutely fantastic news:happydance: I'm so pleased, enjoy your little man. I'm secretly hoping for a little boy after my last 3 ladies too:winkwink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm thinking blue for eleanor
Mrspop, blue also but not a great picture
serenity - thinking pink
mummy202- first thought is blue, but pics are soso blurry, any chance of posting again abit clearer please x


----------



## buttercup29

thanks lilpigs i will try to upload a better one on monday my mum has a scanner i just took a photo of it on my camrea that why prob so blurry sorry....

hope your secretly right with a girl 
thanks again x


----------



## wild2011

6lilpigs said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> u got mine right, im having a boy :cloud9: x
> 
> wild!!!!!!! This is absolutely fantastic news:happydance: I'm so pleased, enjoy your little man. I'm secretly hoping for a little boy after my last 3 ladies too:winkwink:Click to expand...

have everything crossed for u :cloud9:

im seriously in a little bubble right now, my whole family is amazed and we cant stop smiling, :haha:


----------



## My4thmiracle

The only scan photo that I have is on my signature, don't think you can tell from it, but would be very happy if somebody could have a look :)


----------



## 2ndtimemummy2

Hello Ladies, 

I am new to this site, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and my friend was telling me about the nub theory , i never heard of this with my little boy!

Can anyone have a guess what they think the nub on my pic shows? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







baby scan evans no.2 12 week.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Gen79

I haven't read the whole thread but wanted to add that my 12 week scans showed a nub that indicated girl and then at my 20 week scan the sonographer said Girl! And we've had a private scan too and she said Girl! Good stuff! :)


----------



## GeekChicDoll

Ohhhh wonder if there's a nub on my 12 week scan pictures? Can anyone enlighten me?

I thought it looked like it might be a girl? Hmmmm.

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm303/03silvif/68933821.jpg


----------



## vickie83

I'd love someone to guess mine. I think boy but nearly everyone else says girl! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







scan 2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10









scan1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## casann

right again i'm having a little girl :) x


----------



## Treykid3

can you tell from my scan photo? it was done at 12 weeks. Thank you.

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0370.jpg


----------



## mummy202

thanks 6lilpigs here are the pictures again dont know if they will be any better,would be grateful if you could have an other look thank you

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm...6380&stc=1&d=1295115065379&stc=1&d=1295115037
 



Attached Files:







Scan2.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 7









Scan3.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 7









Scan4.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsPOP

Thats the only picture Ive got Im afraid, thanks for guessing.


----------



## Rohan1

Hi this is my 13 week scan of my second baby had my first just under 11months ago so would Like to know if it's the same sex as my little boy so I can keep his stuff or wether I need a clear out to replace it with pink things! Please help in so confused with the nub theory!

Scan to be uploaded soon!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Geekchicdoll - boy
vickie83 - girl


----------



## sophie22

my pictures are decieving, i was sure it was a girl based on my best shot. but then i have another which i didnt take much note of, and i didnt scan to put on here, becaus ethe head was blurry so i used my other shot. but on this second shot it has the white line, but above the white line is a little stuck up bit which makes my think possible boy. i would be difficult lol, one i get the other shot scanned i will post them both to show x


----------



## sophie22

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8650/dbaby.jpg

these are the pics. the top one had me confused. the second i thought girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

I see what you mean sophie, lol. But i would guess with boy!. Thats one of the reasons why I feel I guess girl alot, because baby may just be at the angle that that little extra bit is just out of site lol, but for you I'd guess little boy x


----------



## 6lilpigs

4thmiracle - unable to guess from this view, sorry
2ndtimemummy2 - I am unable to enlarge your picture to have a good look, any chance of reposting it slightly differently so that it enlarges. I'm not very techy so i don't know what to suggest, sorry.
GeekChic - Yours is tricky any other pictures? I would hesitantly guess girl of this one.
vickie83 - I'd guess girl aswell from what I can see, pics are a little blurry, there may be something hidden on pic2 so if you can post it a bit clearer then I'd love another guess, thanks!!
Trey - I'd guess boy for you, but its not the best position for baby to be in for nub guessing


----------



## 6lilpigs

mummy202 said:


> thanks 6lilpigs here are the pictures again dont know if they will be any better,would be grateful if you could have an other look thank you
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm...6380&stc=1&d=1295115065379&stc=1&d=1295115037

202, 202, 202!!!!!! Your pics grrrrrr lol. They just don't have the detail do they grrr. But I'm going to switch my guess to girl, the head in the 1st 2 seem to say boy, but the last seems to say girl. And if theres a nub amidst the jumble I'm thinking its more of a slender girly nub, so I'm switching you over to team pink lol. Will you be finding out soon? Pleeease let me know who you have hiding out in there :dohh: xxx


----------



## Treykid3

Thanks for my guess!
Which position is the best for nub guesses?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Treykid3 said:


> Thanks for my guess!
> Which position is the best for nub guesses?

Ideallly it would be with baby laying nice and flat on their back, .looking up. The angle is taken from babies spine, so a curved spine can sometimes put the angle off, if you have any other pics then post away for me!!


----------



## vickie83

6lilpigs said:


> vickie83 - I'd guess girl aswell from what I can see, pics are a little blurry, there may be something hidden on pic2 so if you can post it a bit clearer then I'd love another guess, thanks!!

Thank you, I've scanned them (rather than take a picture of the picture) so hopefully they'll look a bit clearer :)
 



Attached Files:







RVI Scan 1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 12









RVI Scan 2.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10









RVI Scan 3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Britt11

Hi, I was wondering if you could guess mine. I am so anxious to find out!
thanks so much
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 18









hands up.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mummy202

6lilpigs said:


> mummy202 said:
> 
> 
> thanks 6lilpigs here are the pictures again dont know if they will be any better,would be grateful if you could have an other look thank you
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm...6380&stc=1&d=1295115065379&stc=1&d=1295115037
> 
> 202, 202, 202!!!!!! Your pics grrrrrr lol. They just don't have the detail do they grrr. But I'm going to switch my guess to girl, the head in the 1st 2 seem to say boy, but the last seems to say girl. And if theres a nub amidst the jumble I'm thinking its more of a slender girly nub, so I'm switching you over to team pink lol. Will you be finding out soon? Pleeease let me know who you have hiding out in there :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you i would love another boy but have a feeling it could be a girl im staying team yellow well meant to be lol but will let you know,thank you


----------



## Maid Marian

I'd heard about this, and looking at mine the


----------



## Minniemee

What do yall think, boy for sure? This scan was done at 15 weeks & I'm due for next one at 19 weeks, but wondering if it's for sure a boy?
 



Attached Files:







BABY_8.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## vickie83

It is a girl :)


----------



## Maid Marian

A little update, I've had my gender scan and it's a boy!!!


----------



## 2ndtimemummy2

Hi Ladies, i wondered if u could guess my nub?? 
thanks 
xx


----------



## 2ndtimemummy2

sorry here is pic xx
 



Attached Files:







P1010662.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babynumber1

Can you guess mine please xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Britt11 - boy
Rose - congrats on your little man!!!! (sorry for no guess:blush:)


----------



## 6lilpigs

2nd time - maybe girl, anychane of posting any othr pics and maybe stop the glare a little, thanks.
Baby1 - no pic showing hun, re-post!!!!


----------



## sophie22

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8650/dbaby.jpg

here are my two pics. i find out tomorrow at a baby bond scan! x


----------



## Lunaty

ALright im not even sure if there is a nub visible in my scan pic but thought id ask anyway :rofl:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs042.snc6/167230_492967272150_569242150_6131710_1399697_n.jpg


----------



## Kitten

Ooh I love these, I did a thread a while back but everyone at work etc. keeps telling me they're sure I'm having a girl (just for the sake of saying something I think lol) but it's driving me bonkers as I'm convinced it's a boy, lol.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs790.ash1/168029_520502883734_284300026_972177_5279116_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs013.snc6/166355_520502898704_284300026_972178_647713_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs786.ash1/167693_520502908684_284300026_972179_6832963_n.jpg


----------



## 2ndtimemummy2

6lilpigs said:


> 4thmiracle - unable to guess from this view, sorry
> 2ndtimemummy2 - I am unable to enlarge your picture to have a good look, any chance of reposting it slightly differently so that it enlarges. I'm not very techy so i don't know what to suggest, sorry.
> GeekChic - Yours is tricky any other pictures? I would hesitantly guess girl of this one.
> vickie83 - I'd guess girl aswell from what I can see, pics are a little blurry, there may be something hidden on pic2 so if you can post it a bit clearer then I'd love another guess, thanks!!
> Trey - I'd guess boy for you, but its not the best position for baby to be in for nub guessing

reply to 6lilpigs.. thank u here is another pic?/ what do u think
 



Attached Files:







12wk 7days scan3.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7









12wk 7days scan1.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7









12wk 7days scan2.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 2ndtimemummy2

anyother guesses ladies? x


----------



## 6lilpigs

2ndtimemummy2 said:


> anyother guesses ladies? x

Sorry for late reply:flower: But I would definately guess girl from pic 3, GL!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

kitten - pink
lunaty - blue
GL ladies xx


----------



## Starglow

Hun....... You guessed boy ( Altho u were undecided at first) and I'm having a girl lol. Chuffed :) you asked me to let you know. Xxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

hey Lili, had my scan today and was confirmed we are having a little :pink:
I completely thought we were having a boy too based on the 12 week u/s, was very shocked to say the least to see a little girl on the screen but super pleased! :hugs:


----------



## Mommyx4

girl or boy shape? 
kept it a surprise for now, but my husband peeked! ... so who knows how long that will last :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Treykid3

6lilpigs said:


> 4thmiracle - unable to guess from this view, sorry
> 2ndtimemummy2 - I am unable to enlarge your picture to have a good look, any chance of reposting it slightly differently so that it enlarges. I'm not very techy so i don't know what to suggest, sorry.
> GeekChic - Yours is tricky any other pictures? I would hesitantly guess girl of this one.
> vickie83 - I'd guess girl aswell from what I can see, pics are a little blurry, there may be something hidden on pic2 so if you can post it a bit clearer then I'd love another guess, thanks!!
> Trey - I'd guess boy for you, but its not the best position for baby to be in for nub guessing

You were right!!!!! I am having a boy!


----------



## HappyLittleMa

Any guesses for me please :flower: ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 6lilpigs

Starglow said:


> Hun....... You guessed boy ( Altho u were undecided at first) and I'm having a girl lol. Chuffed :) you asked me to let you know. Xxxxxx

:dohh: Congrats on your gorgeous little girl, yours reeeally had me guessing and twisting my head and guessing again lol !!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Britt11 said:


> hey Lili, had my scan today and was confirmed we are having a little :pink:
> I completely thought we were having a boy too based on the 12 week u/s, was very shocked to say the least to see a little girl on the screen but super pleased! :hugs:

What a little trickster she was!! It was that little flick on the end wasn't it lol. Congrats on a gorgous little lady to join your family xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Treykid3 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 4thmiracle - unable to guess from this view, sorry
> 2ndtimemummy2 - I am unable to enlarge your picture to have a good look, any chance of reposting it slightly differently so that it enlarges. I'm not very techy so i don't know what to suggest, sorry.
> GeekChic - Yours is tricky any other pictures? I would hesitantly guess girl of this one.
> vickie83 - I'd guess girl aswell from what I can see, pics are a little blurry, there may be something hidden on pic2 so if you can post it a bit clearer then I'd love another guess, thanks!!
> Trey - I'd guess boy for you, but its not the best position for baby to be in for nub guessing
> 
> You were right!!!!! I am having a boy!Click to expand...

:happydance:One right lol!! Lets get things back on track around here:blush:. Congrats on your handsome little man xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Mommyx4 - thinking blue but only 60/40 sorry
Happylittlema - thinking pink


----------



## Bekahann

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj108/rebekahroberson/INGENDER/043.jpg


----------



## Bekahann

Please tell me what you think of mine. I have 2 pics that seem conflicting to me.. Grr. These were taken at the same scan same day @12weeks 5 days


----------



## Bekahann

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj108/rebekahroberson/INGENDER/047.jpg


----------



## drewdrop

Hi,

Can you tell if my little one is Boy or girl?
Got my 20 week scan next month xxx
 



Attached Files:







164549_1669751777421_1046151556_1801972_3706071_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummy202

mummy202 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy202 said:
> 
> 
> thanks 6lilpigs here are the pictures again dont know if they will be any better,would be grateful if you could have an other look thank you
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm...6380&stc=1&d=1295115065379&stc=1&d=1295115037
> 
> 202, 202, 202!!!!!! Your pics grrrrrr lol. They just don't have the detail do they grrr. But I'm going to switch my guess to girl, the head in the 1st 2 seem to say boy, but the last seems to say girl. And if theres a nub amidst the jumble I'm thinking its more of a slender girly nub, so I'm switching you over to team pink lol. Will you be finding out soon? Pleeease let me know who you have hiding out in there :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you i would love another boy but have a feeling it could be a girl im staying team yellow well meant to be lol but will let you know,thank youClick to expand...

Hiya had my 20 week scan today i ended up findig out and its a Boy im so happy


----------



## CVH28

hi can u have a look at my scan pic and guess please :) :) xxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

mummy202 said:


> mummy202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy202 said:
> 
> 
> thanks 6lilpigs here are the pictures again dont know if they will be any better,would be grateful if you could have an other look thank you
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachm...6380&stc=1&d=1295115065379&stc=1&d=1295115037
> 
> 202, 202, 202!!!!!! Your pics grrrrrr lol. They just don't have the detail do they grrr. But I'm going to switch my guess to girl, the head in the 1st 2 seem to say boy, but the last seems to say girl. And if theres a nub amidst the jumble I'm thinking its more of a slender girly nub, so I'm switching you over to team pink lol. Will you be finding out soon? Pleeease let me know who you have hiding out in there :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you i would love another boy but have a feeling it could be a girl im staying team yellow well meant to be lol but will let you know,thank youClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya had my 20 week scan today i ended up findig out and its a Boy im so happyClick to expand...

Congrats on your little guy!!!!!!! And thanks for letting me know xx Yours was another reeeeal brain teaser lol.


----------



## 6lilpigs

cvh28 - your avatar looks very girly!


----------



## sequeena

You won't be able to tell with mine, baby was lying on its belly

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs074.snc6/168418_1826850436196_1388356992_2043093_5135453_n.jpg


----------



## Kitten

6lilpigs said:


> kitten - pink
> lunaty - blue
> GL ladies xx

Ooh shall let you know! You cautiously predicted pink with my son but you did say the pic wasn't clear :haha:


----------



## Britt11

6lilpigs said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> hey Lili, had my scan today and was confirmed we are having a little :pink:
> I completely thought we were having a boy too based on the 12 week u/s, was very shocked to say the least to see a little girl on the screen but super pleased! :hugs:
> 
> What a little trickster she was!! It was that little flick on the end wasn't it lol. Congrats on a gorgous little lady to join your family xxClick to expand...

yes the nub had a clear curve upwards, it totally looked like a boy. I even felt I was having a boy since day 1 (so much for mother's intuition ha ha) and about 80% of people guessed boy based on my symptoms and how I was carrying. Sneaky little girl :hugs:
I am on :cloud9: though


----------



## Bekahann

Please please look at mine!!! they ae on pg 96!!!! Thanks sooo MUCh<3


----------



## wish2bmum

Good morning all, I'm really interested in this method of predicting little one's gender. I keep staring at my scan and trying to see something (or nothing) but I don't think it's taken in the right position. Would someone be able to have a look if I post it, I'd love to know as to cut a long story short, a termination isn't ruled out and I feel so attached I'd like to name the baby now :)


----------



## Vixie

bekahann, id like to say girl by the second scan but there's a protrusion on the first scan which looks boy like? Im no good a gender nubs but ive been having a good go at it!


----------



## YoungMummy08

Heyy i find out on the 25th feb so would be nice to have a guess from you then i can let you know in two weeks x i added 3 photos from my 12 week scan x


----------



## Gwizz

You were correct :blue: for me!!!


----------



## coral11680

you were right for me too it's a :pink:


----------



## sequeena

I had an emergency scan yesterday and baby was laying in a better position this time, what do you think?

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180638_1880001004927_1388356992_2140682_1438589_n.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

youngmummy - guessing girl
sequuena - guessing boy from head shape
gl ladies


----------



## 6lilpigs

Gwizz said:


> You were correct :blue: for me!!!

:happydance:Congratulations on a little brother for your gorgeous little boy xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

coral11680 said:


> you were right for me too it's a :pink:

:happydance:Congratulations on a beautiful daughter for your family xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Bekahann said:


> Please please look at mine!!! they ae on pg 96!!!! Thanks sooo MUCh<3

I am thinking that your 1st pic has a slightly concealed boy nub hidden there, GL!!!


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hey mama2bee and 6lilpigs just to let you know you were spot on... We're team pink!!! XXX Thanks for guessing XXX


----------



## magicbubble

yesterday you said mine was the most boy looking baby ever (i think it was you) :lol: my post is still in 1st tri with my pics on. are you able to save my pics and draw a circle round its nub for me? :lol:

plllleeeeaaase? :)


----------



## anjadoem

oooh - can I join in?
Will find out on April fools day LOL!!
Here is my little bubs 
 



Attached Files:







bubs.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 6lilpigs

anjadoem - yours looks very girly
magicbubble - I wrote you a whole reply on your thread yesterday but didn't get to post it due to hubby home from work lol. I'll write it again and circle your nub in the next half hour ok :) But for now, do you see he thing that look like a willy on your pic, that is a nub, and the fact that it is pointed up and not out the bottom means its at a very! boyish angle. They are'nt usually that clear, alot of time there's alot of room for error, but yours screams boy, I still hope you hear girl though. I'll do your pic asap ok.


----------



## 6lilpigs

mb - I am unable to copy your picture to draw on, can you post your avatar picture again here for me so that I can access it easier, thanks


----------



## magicbubble

6lilpigs said:


> anjadoem - yours looks very girly
> magicbubble - I wrote you a whole reply on your thread yesterday but didn't get to post it due to hubby home from work lol. I'll write it again and circle your nub in the next half hour ok :) But for now, do you see he thing that look like a willy on your pic, that is a nub, and the fact that it is pointed up and not out the bottom means its at a very! boyish angle. They are'nt usually that clear, alot of time there's alot of room for error, but yours screams boy, I still hope you hear girl though. I'll do your pic asap ok.

i think i know where you mean :) i thought it would be a hand or a bit of its leg :lol: i look forward to getting a circle though just incase im looking in the wrong place :) im used to the idea of boy now so it doesnt matter if its not a girl ;) i did some window shopping for boys clothes and got broody :flower:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I looove shopping for littel boys clothes! It just seems like I haven't done it for aaaages!! I have my fingers x'ed for a blue bump this time:blue:


----------



## magicbubble

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/magicbubble1/SCAN0007.jpghttps://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/magicbubble1/SCAN0006.jpghttps://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/magicbubble1/SCAN0008.jpg :) x


----------



## magicbubble

i love your photo on the trampoline :) do you have any multiple births? x


----------



## 6lilpigs

magicbubble said:


> i love your photo on the trampoline :) do you have any multiple births? x

:hugs:Thankyou. No no multiples, I would looove twins but my sister stole them lol.

I'm still unable to copy your pics I'm afraid, I'm, not very techy:blush: But the little pokey up bit on your pics is babies nub. Can you see on the lady who posted below you. On the bottom end of her pic is a bright white line heading out the bottom end of baby, that is what a girly nub looks like, long and flat, boyish nubs angle up. For fun have you tried posting on any of the other nub sites, in-gender (but its running a bit hit and miss at the minute) https://genderdreaming.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?19-ULTRASOUND-GENDER-PREDICTION and theres https://mommacentral.com/forumdisplay.php?13-Ultrasound-Guesses I know they'd love to see your pics!!!


----------



## anjadoem

Thank you!!! 
I thought boy lol
How sure are you?
I'll report back. I really don't mind what we have to be honest


----------



## 6lilpigs

anjadoem said:


> Thank you!!!
> I thought boy lol
> How sure are you?
> I'll report back. I really don't mind what we have to be honest

I reckon I'd guess about 90% on the pic you posted. If you have any others then please post them and I'll see if theres anything hiding!!!


----------



## magicbubble

6lilpigs said:


> magicbubble said:
> 
> 
> i love your photo on the trampoline :) do you have any multiple births? x
> 
> :hugs:Thankyou. No no multiples, I would looove twins but my sister stole them lol.
> 
> I'm still unable to copy your pics I'm afraid, I'm, not very techy:blush: But the little pokey up bit on your pics is babies nub. Can you see on the lady who posted below you. On the bottom end of her pic is a bright white line heading out the bottom end of baby, that is what a girly nub looks like, long and flat, boyish nubs angle up. For fun have you tried posting on any of the other nub sites, in-gender (but its running a bit hit and miss at the minute) https://genderdreaming.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?19-ULTRASOUND-GENDER-PREDICTION and theres https://mommacentral.com/forumdisplay.php?13-Ultrasound-Guesses I know they'd love to see your pics!!!Click to expand...

i think so :) you are very good at this i think :lol:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone, I know there's not very good nub pictures here. But if you could take a guess for fun, that would be great. I have my gender scan in 2 weeks :)
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2779/16709017826739221456110.jpg
https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8329/17949517826744554788910.jpg

Thank you!! :flower:


----------



## magicbubble

ok im going to have a try here. 6pigs can tell me if im right :lol: going by 1st pic i thought boy but now think i was looking at a foot as on the 2nd pic i think it looks like a girl as i see nothing sticking out :)


----------



## jojosmami

You were right! Its a BOY!! Thanks so much for your nub guess!!!


----------



## savesthedayna

can u guess mine pretty please im due may 27th and im 23 yrs old i have a post up already with some pictures its on the 2nd pg its called 25 week gender 3d ultrasound


----------



## SammieGrace

Ohh can you guess mine...I am not sure if you can really see the nub in these shots. I am going to find out in three weeks but I would love to know what you think! https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv209/Starrienight14/BabyMac-12W3.png https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv209/Starrienight14/SCAN12w2-1.jpg


----------



## createbeauty

11+6 scan.
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan 2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 6lilpigs

magicbubble said:


> ok im going to have a try here. 6pigs can tell me if im right :lol: going by 1st pic i thought boy but now think i was looking at a foot as on the 2nd pic i think it looks like a girl as i see nothing sticking out :)

MB, I agrre completely with your guesses lol:thumbup: But I'd go with girl as my guess for a slightly different reason. If you look really carefully at thesecong pic, you may notice what looks like 2 lots of 2 seperate lines, very blurry but I think just there . The top set are too high up for nub but the bottom set looks like my lines from my daughters ultrasound which 1st started my nubsession lol.
So a girl guess from me aswell ProudMummy!


----------



## 6lilpigs

jojosmami said:


> You were right! Its a BOY!! Thanks so much for your nub guess!!!

Congratulations jojo on your gorgeous son xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

sammiegrace - I see nothing boyish there so I would guess girl for you aswell GL
createbeauty - your is a little tricky as at 11w +6 there is still time for the nub to change, but, I would hesitantly guess girl for you. Do you have any other pics you could post for us?


----------



## 6lilpigs

savesthedayna said:


> can u guess mine pretty please im due may 27th and im 23 yrs old i have a post up already with some pictures its on the 2nd pg its called 25 week gender 3d ultrasound

I hunted around for your pics and would guess girl for you. Do you have an ultrasound clip that you could post to youtube for us to look at?


----------



## ProudMommy26

Thank you for the guesses :) I've been having the feeling it's a boy, but I said the same with my last pregnancy and it was a girl. I will let you know how I get on with my gender scan in two weeks! Thanks again xxx


----------



## marie_wills

Hello, What do you think ladies??
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Dancerforlife

What a great thread! My last scan was 13+1 and baby didn't want to get into a good position but here's a couple of the pics, all guesses are welcome!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1136.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1138.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1139.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkchick

Not sure if you can tell much from this, the picture isn't that clear but feel free to have a guess! x
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## magicbubble

6lilpigs said:


> magicbubble said:
> 
> 
> ok im going to have a try here. 6pigs can tell me if im right :lol: going by 1st pic i thought boy but now think i was looking at a foot as on the 2nd pic i think it looks like a girl as i see nothing sticking out :)
> 
> MB, I agrre completely with your guesses lol:thumbup: But I'd go with girl as my guess for a slightly different reason. If you look really carefully at thesecong pic, you may notice what looks like 2 lots of 2 seperate lines, very blurry but I think just there . The top set are too high up for nub but the bottom set looks like my lines from my daughters ultrasound which 1st started my nubsession lol.
> So a girl guess from me aswell ProudMummy!Click to expand...

you should get paid for this!


----------



## weebooda

wow i love looking at all these wee scan photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they're so cute :D

anyone fancy having a go at seeing nub on any of my scans!? i cant see any lines or anaything but maybe fresh eyes can xxx

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/Sprogstuff/img006.jpg
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/Sprogstuff/img007.jpg
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/Sprogstuff/img008.jpg

sorry they're so big i have no idea how to resize them :S xxx


----------



## My4thmiracle

Anybody want to have a guess at my pic in my sig xx

Thanks


----------



## 6lilpigs

my4thmiracle - no cluessorry
weebooda - looks very boyish!!
pinkchick - I am unable to make your pic any larger but possibly boy? Any other pics???


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey! Wondering if you could take a guess at mine? I have my gender scan on Saturday so I;ll know soon but be good to have a nubspector take a look!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Your pic looks very girly Claire, GL x


----------



## 6lilpigs

p.s. Claire - nubspector!! Love it:haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Thank you! Will let you know on Saturday what the outcome is! xxx


----------



## Alibobs

Can you have a guess at mine please? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







img008.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Alibobs, I'm guessing girl for you x


----------



## Sapphire909

I posted a separate thread but I saw you are the nub expert here, lol. Can you take a peek at mine?





Thanks!!


----------



## Alibobs

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Alibobs, I'm guessing girl for you x

Thanks Claire! What does the 'nubspector' think? x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Alibobs - I have a feeling yours is a little trickster! From 1st look it does look very girly but if I look at where the lower part of the spine is and look at the angle from there then I actually think this may be a little boy! So my guess would be boy, please update when you find out ok!!

Sapphire - no nub showing soryy, but I would guess boy on the headshape, GL!


----------



## Alibobs

6lilpigs said:


> Alibobs - I have a feeling yours is a little trickster! From 1st look it does look very girly but if I look at where the lower part of the spine is and look at the angle from there then I actually think this may be a little boy! So my guess would be boy, please update when you find out ok!!


Thank you! Ha, trust mine to be the awkward one! Still undecided if we are definitely going to find out the sex but I just couldn't resist your thread!! I've been having a look at Chinese Gender charts and that predicted a boy too. Will let you know......but it may be August!! x


----------



## peanut27

I don't really know what i am looking for but in none of the pictures i have of my little one is it lying completely flat....however would someone kindly look to see if they can see something i am missing - thank you :)
My husband thinks it's a boy as it looks like it has a rather large nose! Hehe! :)

P.S - i haven't got some weird blue alien lines in there with the baby - unfortunately can't use my scanner at the moment so had to photograph them with my camera (hence why they aren't great quality) and it has made these blue lines appear!
 



Attached Files:







PICT2155.JPG
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 6









PICT2157.JPG
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 5









peanut.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Muma22princes

Hi, my 10 week scan is in my avatar space, any guesses there please?? i understand the theory behind it all but cant for the life of me see what im looking at lol


----------



## Sapphire909

6lilpigs said:


> Sapphire - no nub showing soryy, but I would guess boy on the headshape, GL!

Really? I thought that the nub was what the little thingie was close to where the bum is?

The little white thing that sticks out? Or is that something else?


----------



## pinkchick

6lilpigs said:


> my4thmiracle - no cluessorry
> weebooda - looks very boyish!!
> pinkchick - I am unable to make your pic any larger but possibly boy? Any other pics???

Only have one pic unfortunately but think I've managed to post a bigger version this time 
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## YoungMummy08

6lilpigs said:


> youngmummy - guessing girl
> sequuena - guessing boy from head shape
> gl ladies

Well Yes You Were Right xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

YoungMummy08 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> youngmummy - guessing girl
> sequuena - guessing boy from head shape
> gl ladies
> 
> Well Yes You Were Right xxClick to expand...

Aww Congrats :hugs:


----------



## newmama

can you give me your thoughts on these? 12+5 :)
i cannot figure it out. thank you!
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









photo3.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









photo4.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JacquiKeren

can you have a guess at mine? Baby was 11 weeks at scan. Im completly 50/50 but there is a tiny bit under the spanner looking thing which makes me think it could be a boy but then if the spanner is a nub i think girl....any guesses??


----------



## JacquiKeren

opps forgot to add picture x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Mulligan.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Simmer

Hi everyone,
I found this site while trying to google for the nub theory and wondered if anyone could give me an idea of what I am having. The scan as taken at 12 weeks 5 days:

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff400/allebaypics/photo/mypic.jpg?t=1298666512

The torso is sloping up and I have been trying to turn my head to get an idea of what it is but I thought I might ask since alot of the predictions here have been correct!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## armywifey007

i go in monday to find out what im having anyone think they might be able to tell me what im having?:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







164367_1676362943830_1080155199_1776989_223908_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hi everyone. Went for my 16 week scan today, everything was perfect. Wasn't expecting to find out the sex, but the doctor asked so we said ok and he thought it looks like a boy, but can't be certain. He showed me his bits, and it looked all boy. Is it possible to still have the nub at 16 weeks as the doc said it could still be early to tell as I'm 16 weeks, so is there a chance it could still be a girl? Just thought I'd ask :) We have our gender scan on Saturday, so will know more then. x


----------



## 6lilpigs

armywife-guessing girl, hope you've found out!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

jacqui - yours does look girly but at 11 weeks there is still 2 weeks of change possible.
simmer - yours looks girly too!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Proudmummy - How exciting, gl for your next scan, until then we're still guessing!! If the tech wasn't sure at your scan then there is till a chance of a girl aybe, hope you get a nice surprise soon xx
p.s. Girl nubs have usually stayed flat at 16 weeks so if there was a bump then it could well be a bluey this time!!!


----------



## firsttimer80

Hi, i dont quite understand what this nub is that i am looking for!! ha ha
I have 1 pic on my avatar but i have another, but i dont know how to attach another!! 
It is a very different picture to my avatar.
Would really love to know what to look for as i cant wait another 7 weeks!!


----------



## marina294

Hey can anyone predict mine i did ask in the first tri but didnt get a lot of responces(2 to be exact one said boy one said girl!) many thanks
 



Attached Files:







bean 002.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrscas

Can someone help me guess???
These are from my 11 week ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 155.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









Picture 158.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









Picture 162.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kitten

You were right - it's a girl :)


----------



## Simmer

6lilpigs said:


> simmer - yours looks girly too!

Thanks 6lilpigs! Still 2 weeks until I find out... Can't wait!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Kitten said:


> You were right - it's a girl :)

:happydance:Congratulations on a beautiful little girl to join your family xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer80 -looks boyish but I'm unable to zoom your avatar so posting both pics on the thread will be a great help. If you go to 'Go Advanced' at the bottom of the reply box then there should be a paperclip, click that, press browse and hunt down your piccies, hth!

marina - thinking girl!
Mrscas - 11 weeks still leaves alot of time for movement but your picture has me thinking boy, GL


----------



## 6lilpigs

Simmer said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> simmer - yours looks girly too!
> 
> Thanks 6lilpigs! Still 2 weeks until I find out... Can't wait!!!Click to expand...

GL!! So excited for you xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Can you have a go with my 12 week scan? I'm thinking blue...

thank you!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kirsty_x

Can you have a go with my 12 week scan photo, don't really know what im looking for lol.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







scan photo 1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 6lilpigs

Jax - yours is another real tricky one due to the machine grrr! I am going to gues girl for you but I can definatelysee why it could be boy, I'm not sure if the little boy notch bit is nub or leg, so I'm gonna go with the straight white line and guess girl, GL!

Kirsty - yours seems to be boyish but there might be some of the nub not shown, do you have any other pics???????


----------



## firsttimer80

Brilliant thanks for that!! 
Hopefully they should now be attached, so you can zoom in!! 
2 different images.
 



Attached Files:







13 Weeks little Rose.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6









13 Weeks little Rose 1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey! Had my gender re-scan this morning and I'm team :pink:! I had to go back because she couldn't see it properly last time but I'm having a baby girl! xxx


----------



## lalacrl

can you guess my? 
gender ultrasound schedule for April 14


----------



## babesx3

:hi:
u guessed 50/50 on mine...

so guess what u were 50% correct!!:rofl: Its a boy!!!! :)


----------



## hannpin

Would love you guys to have a guess at my bump. have 20 week scan on 19th, where they will hopefully be able to tell me what we r having. I have finges crossed for uncrossed legs!

Photo quality isnt that great, as it is a photo of the photo as I dont have a scanner. Many thanks for looking xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC11260.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3









SDC11258.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kirsty_x

6lilpigs said:


> Jax - yours is another real tricky one due to the machine grrr! I am going to gues girl for you but I can definatelysee why it could be boy, I'm not sure if the little boy notch bit is nub or leg, so I'm gonna go with the straight white line and guess girl, GL!
> 
> Kirsty - yours seems to be boyish but there might be some of the nub not shown, do you have any other pics???????

No sorry, that's the only 12 week scan pic i have, will find out hopefully at my 20 weeks scan on 22nd of march what we're having so will let you know x thanks


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi these are my 12wk scan pics some have already guessed on my usual thread and i know its not great shots :wacko: do you see anything?


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd have a guess at boy from the head shape on pic4 New Mummy, if you can get them any clearer then I'd happily take another look :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hannpinn, possibly girl from pic2 but soo blurry :(, again if you can post them clearer I'd be happy to look again :)


----------



## new mummy2010

these are best i can get as have to take a picture of the scans not got a scanner you see


----------



## 6lilpigs

babesx3 said:
 

> :hi:
> u guessed 50/50 on mine...
> 
> so guess what u were 50% correct!!:rofl: Its a boy!!!! :)

I knew I'd get it right somehow :rofl: Mnay, many congrats on a gorgeous little boy to join your beautiful familyxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I don't see a nub on any of your pics NM2010, sorry:(, baby is just at the wrong angle to see it. I hope they aren't shy at your next scan!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hey! Had my gender re-scan this morning and I'm team :pink:! I had to go back because she couldn't see it properly last time but I'm having a baby girl! xxx

:cloud9:Thanks for letting me know and massive congratulations!! She' gonna be a gorgeous member of your family:kiss: And don't forget to pop back and see the nubspector when you need me in the future ok:haha:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

6lilpigs said:


> ClaireMuir123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Had my gender re-scan this morning and I'm team :pink:! I had to go back because she couldn't see it properly last time but I'm having a baby girl! xxx
> 
> :cloud9:Thanks for letting me know and massive congratulations!! She' gonna be a gorgeous member of your family:kiss: And don't forget to pop back and see the nubspector when you need me in the future ok:haha:Click to expand...

There will be no more!!!! Lol this is my last, well, more than likely lol xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimr - thanks for re-posting, I'm gonna stick with boy from pic 2, gl!!
lalacrl - thinking pink, gl!


----------



## ProudMommy26

Went for our gender scan today. Here's the potty shot: 

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/2422/pottyshot.jpg

She was pretty sure it was a boy. But not going to go running out buying all blue till our 20 week scan, although it's tempting lol.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm no expert on potty shots but that definately looks blue doesn't it!!!! So excited for you, your ladies are gonna get a little bro to tease lol xxx


----------



## Pisces24

I'm no expert either but for me that definately looks like a lil boy :) I would put my pic up but my baby was in the strangest position ever!


----------



## ProudMommy26

6lilpigs said:


> I'm no expert on potty shots but that definately looks blue doesn't it!!!! So excited for you, your ladies are gonna get a little bro to tease lol xxx

We can't wait. It was lovely for my girls to come along with us. So glad we went :) xxx


----------



## First.timer

Dont know if mines clear enough, i have loads of other and i think girl, what do u think? its taken at 12+2 xx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## noelbaby

Hi, really interested to read your post. Would you agree that mine looks like it might be a girl?

Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ProudMommy26

Hey :) Hope you don't mind me posting again. But the potty shot that I added from my gender scan has been driving me bonkers. In the middle you can see a white line down the middle, which would say it's a girl. I know I've already had two people say it's a boy and one was 99% sure. But the more I look, the more I think it's a girl. But last night I was looking at my scan dvd and I 'think' I might be able to see a better shot. Here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/user/daddygeo#p/a/u/0/itBt3FYUm38

If you skip to 3:18 (you can watch it in HD too as it might not look clear) and watch a few seconds forward you can see that his knees pop up so it's showing maybe between his legs and then skips straight to his back. There's a very quick flash of a little sack and something else. Wanted to ask someone else to have a look to see if I could be right? Sorry for the bugging. I am really happy and whatever the sex, it will be an amazing experience. It's just been driving me a bit mad lol as the gender scan cost a lot of money and would be a shame if they was wrong.
Oh and thought I'd say, this scan I had done the baby was upside down.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello Proudmummy :) Strangely enough I posted your pic breifly on another site I use where they are more expereinced than me at potty shots, and all responses came back boy!! I'll post a quick link just so you can see, hope that was ok :)
https://genderdreaming.com/forum/showthread.php?1740-16-week-potty-shot-told-boy-but


----------



## ProudMommy26

6lilpigs said:


> Hello Proudmummy :) Strangely enough I posted your pic breifly on another site I use where they are more expereinced than me at potty shots, and all responses came back boy!! I'll post a quick link just so you can see, hope that was ok :)
> https://genderdreaming.com/forum/showthread.php?1740-16-week-potty-shot-told-boy-but

Aww thank you! I'm glad I wasn't the only one that saw that girly look lol. Really appreciate it, fingers crossed!! :D


----------



## nearlythere38

hello ladies, i would really appreciate your gender predictions for my bubba...
 



Attached Files:







168705_929150814139_197817730_53904140_7360538_n.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 6lilpigs

ProudMommy26 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Hello Proudmummy :) Strangely enough I posted your pic breifly on another site I use where they are more expereinced than me at potty shots, and all responses came back boy!! I'll post a quick link just so you can see, hope that was ok :)
> https://genderdreaming.com/forum/showthread.php?1740-16-week-potty-shot-told-boy-but
> 
> Aww thank you! I'm glad I wasn't the only one that saw that girly look lol. Really appreciate it, fingers crossed!! :DClick to expand...

Definately fingers x'ed for double confirmation soon!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

nearlythere - thinking pink!


----------



## 6lilpigs

noelbaby - no clues, sorry
First.timer - thinking blue of that pic but I'd love to see you other pics if you can post them!!


----------



## First.timer

oh its so hard to tell! ill try and post more x


----------



## mummyscurr

How do i upload my scan picture for you to gender nub it i am new to this x


----------



## mummyscurr

hello 

What do you think of my scan picture? this was at 15plus6 have my gender scan next week so excited
Thankyou

oh i give in keeps saying my scan pic invalied file !!


----------



## Sarahbubz2

BCould someone tell me how to upload scan pic from my pictures on iPhone????


----------



## bananabump

Just found this thread and I would love if you could make a prediction for me too! This was taken at 12 weeks and 3 days....

Thank you!!


----------



## leiapaulsen

ohhh, i would loooove for you girls to take a guess at mine!!! Not the greatest pics, but I was 13wks3days when these were done. 

https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac56/leiapaulsen/baby%20bump%20pics/baby%20paulsen/Photo02221553_1.jpg

https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac56/leiapaulsen/baby%20bump%20pics/baby%20paulsen/Photo02221554.jpg


----------



## newbabymomma

Wow, how interesting! I'm going to get a scan in the next couple of weeks and I'm 13 weeks now. I hope I can find you and you'll look at it for me!!


----------



## HappyLittleMa

Hi there, I posted my 12 weeks scan a few weeks back and you guessed girl for me. Uploading my 20+2 pic to see if you still get the same vibe...

1st pic is 12+6 2nd pic is 20+2

Thank you :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12+6 baby 2 - Copy.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8









20+2 - Copy.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babynumber1

Hey girls could you guess mine please i have my gender scan in 2 days and diying to know if i`m having another BOY.
what you think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0602.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0599.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0600.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lovemythree

HappyLittleMa said:


> Hi there, I posted my 12 weeks scan a few weeks back and you guessed girl for me. Uploading my 20+2 pic to see if you still get the same vibe...
> 
> 1st pic is 12+6 2nd pic is 20+2
> 
> Thank you :flower:

I'm not seeing any gender clues. Do you by chance have a potty shot?


----------



## Lovemythree

Babynumber1 said:


> Hey girls could you guess mine please i have my gender scan in 2 days and diying to know if i`m having another BOY.
> what you think??

Hmm, I don't see a nub in these, do you have any other pics? Maybe try Plumlily to see if they can find the nub?


----------



## Lovemythree

ProudMommy26 said:


> Went for our gender scan today. Here's the potty shot:
> 
> She was pretty sure it was a boy. But not going to go running out buying all blue till our 20 week scan, although it's tempting lol.

That looks blue to me. :)


----------



## Babynumber1

Lovemythree said:


> Babynumber1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls could you guess mine please i have my gender scan in 2 days and diying to know if i`m having another BOY.
> what you think??
> 
> Hmm, I don't see a nub in these, do you have any other pics? Maybe try Plumlily to see if they can find the nub?Click to expand...


I know its hard isnt it.No more pics :-( xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Lovemythree said:


> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Went for our gender scan today. Here's the potty shot:
> 
> She was pretty sure it was a boy. But not going to go running out buying all blue till our 20 week scan, although it's tempting lol.
> 
> That looks blue to me. :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'll be going for the main scan this Friday. Soooo nervous!


----------



## Honeybee88x

Hi i wonder if you could have a guess for me. Im not sure there is a nub visible in the pics or not but i'd like to see what you ladies think :flower: :hugs:

Really want to know now...im so impatient :blush:

https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4378/dscf2295j.jpg

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4599/dscf2290b.jpg


----------



## Babynumber1

Not sure but i`ll go with GIRL  xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

banana - no clues sorry
Leia - guessing girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

Happyma - thinking boy off the head shape
Babynumber1 - thinking boy aswell
Honeybee - no obvious clues but I'd agree with 3 and hesitantly guess girl aswell, gl all!!


----------



## Babynumber1

Another boy ayh , let u know tomorrow xx


----------



## Lovemythree

ProudMommy26 said:


> Lovemythree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMommy26 said:
> 
> 
> Went for our gender scan today. Here's the potty shot:
> 
> She was pretty sure it was a boy. But not going to go running out buying all blue till our 20 week scan, although it's tempting lol.
> 
> That looks blue to me. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I'll be going for the main scan this Friday. Soooo nervous!Click to expand...

Very exciting, let us know.


----------



## Lovemythree

Honeybee88x said:


> Hi i wonder if you could have a guess for me. Im not sure there is a nub visible in the pics or not but i'd like to see what you ladies think :flower: :hugs:
> 
> Really want to know now...im so impatient :blush:
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4378/dscf2295j.jpg
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4599/dscf2290b.jpg

Girl guess from me.


----------



## ddrose

Weebooda-from the first pic I would say boy but from the second I would say girl...so, that is no help!I
am so excited to have found this website. I registered on in-gender.com and the website is horrible as far as receiving responses and experiencing so many technical issues. I have been obsessing over the nub theory for weeks now and wish I knew about it at my 12.5 week ultrasound. Need your help...I have a little boy and would to add a dd to our family but everything about this pregnancy (excluding a very boy intelligender result) and now what appears to be a boyish nub if I am looking at it properly. Is the white line in my pic the nub? Or is the nub the bump on top of it? Or is this the umbilical cord because it appears pretty large??? PLEASE HELP!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1940.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lovemythree

That nub shot looks like a girl to me. I'm going by the white line. What are you seeing that is making you think boy?


----------



## TinyD22

hey could you have a guess at mine please? I've posted a thread with my scan photos and a poll too :)

Here is my scan pics, any guesses would be very much appreciated :)
 



Attached Files:







P3200002.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









P3200007.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ddrose

Lovemythree...I have been obsessing over the white line ALONG with the bulb that the white line appears to be going through which is clearly sticking up. Not quite sure exactly what to focus on!


----------



## Lovemythree

Oh now I see what you're referring to. I thought that might be a bit high to be the nub so I went with the white line but maybe I am wrong. If you post on Plumlily.com or Ingender.com please come back and update.


----------



## Lovemythree

TinyD22 I'm not seeing any obvious nub there so I'm 50/50.


----------



## sweetpea2

This is my 13 week scan. I have no idea what i'm looking for! But intrigued whether it seems like a boy or girl :flower: any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







baby 3 - Copy.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 134


----------



## Lovemythree

How come the image won't get bigger when I click on it. Can you post a bigger image? Sorry it's too small so I can't make out a nub.


----------



## sweetpea2

Sorry - hope this one works better.
 



Attached Files:







baby 3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Lovemythree

Thanks for making the picture bigger. I'm on the fence I think it could go either way. I'm hesitant to say one or the other by this pic.


----------



## sjay79

Hi please can you guess mine....

I have a nub obession :happydance:


----------



## sjay79

oooops forgot to add pic
 



Attached Files:







sj.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lovemythree

Hi Sjay79 I'm going with girl on your little cutie.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Hi, can you guess mine :)
https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/8d10e12a-1.jpg


----------



## CuriousGeorge

https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/8d10e12a-1.jpg


----------



## CuriousGeorge

here is another one...

https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/fafaf80e.jpg


----------



## CuriousGeorge

thanks in advance


----------



## takd86

I'm really confused about my own.. But comparing to others, I have a feeling it's going to be a boy :/.. We are happy either way, I was just hoping for a girl because this lady at work asks me every single day HOW IS MY BOY, WHAT DOES MY BOY WANT TO EAT TODAY... Blah blah blah. I can't stand it!!! Anyone else have that problem too? Here is a pic, by the way
 



Attached Files:







Picture 621.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## takd86

sjay79 I'm saying a girl!
CuriousGeorge, unfortunately I can't see yours :(


----------



## CuriousGeorge

you can't see the picture or the nub? :)


----------



## justblessed

Any guesses?


----------



## sma1588

wow very old thread but im glad i an post in here now. i keep changing my mind about mine but im thinking its a girl just because... i believe this was 11+6


what do u all think ?
 



Attached Files:







314211.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedw3

I think it's a girl


----------



## sma1588

girl for me?


----------



## 6lilpigs

sma1588 - your looks very girly :)
justblessed - a bit young for a nub guess but I think girl
taks86 - thinking boy
curiousgeorge - possibly boy, what gestation was little one?
sjay79 - thinking girl
sweetpea - guessing boy
TinyD22 - tricky but going to guess boy!
ddrose - girl
Phew, hope thats everyone! GL ladies x


----------



## sjay79

hi curiousgeorge i think yours is girl too x


----------



## daddiesgift

I will upload mine tomorrow, ill be 15w2d though? I have one from 13 weeks and one of the pics looks like a penis! Everyone seems to think so too but on here people said they couldnt tell :( (not this thread a different one) so I hope we find out tomorrow since I think it will be a 3d one and they say they can see better on those but not sure! I want a girl but like I said im about 100% its a boy.


----------



## daddiesgift

oh I found pic from 13 weeks. Its not necessarily the nub one though :( But what do you think? Sorry for all the writing on it I was trying to show someone online and they couldnt tell what was what LOL I didnt notice this pic till after I left doctors office so I didnt ask what "it" was
 



Attached Files:







legs.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## daddiesgift

^^^ and you may have to click on it to make it bigger


----------



## leeni

would anyone like to have a guess at my babys gender based on nub theory? i will be sure to post when i find out! 
thank you xx
 



Attached Files:







12wks2days.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









13wks2days.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## natasja32

Mine will have you stumped! :dohh: I have three pics...tell me what you think. Baby was 11 weeks 5 days.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2908.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 24









IMG_2909.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 27









IMG_2910.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## CuriousGeorge

6lilpigs, it was a 13 week ultrasound.


----------



## littlebabyboy

Think urs is a boy natasja. Altho I did gave to look very carefully!


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies, i will post when i know but i do think u all r right


----------



## 6lilpigs

Daddiesgift, at 13 weeks both boys and girls looklike that from underneath, I think heres a link on page 1 to a site alled baby2see, its worth having a look at! If you have a pic from 13 weeks with baby laying on their back then I may be able to see the angle for you.

leeni yours look girl, gl xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

natasja32 said:


> Mine will have you stumped! :dohh: I have three pics...tell me what you think. Baby was 11 weeks 5 days.:blush:

I think somebodies got a little lady cooking in there, good luck xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

CuriousGeorge said:


> 6lilpigs, it was a 13 week ultrasound.

I think its the curl on baby which is making it hard to guess who's in there, but off the headshapeI would give a 60/40 guess of blue for you, gl xx


----------



## bananabump

6lilpigs said:


> banana - no clues sorry
> Leia - guessing girl

:nope: Aw no that's a shame was really looking forward to you prediction!!! x x x


----------



## daddiesgift

6lilpigs said:


> Daddiesgift, at 13 weeks both boys and girls looklike that from underneath, I think heres a link on page 1 to a site alled baby2see, its worth having a look at! If you have a pic from 13 weeks with baby laying on their back then I may be able to see the angle for you.
> 
> leeni yours look girl, gl xx

I think that is baby on its back?? Im going today for a scan in a couple of hours, my doctor is on holiday so maybe this doctor takes scan pics different :) mine usually just does it by body parts not just the whole baby at once. So we will see:thumbup:


----------



## Vixie

this is my 20 + 1 scan, i think i see fandangle 'lips' at the bottom right, its legs were curled up so think this could be its potty exposure what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan (20 + 1) 002.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 6lilpigs

daddiesgift said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Daddiesgift, at 13 weeks both boys and girls looklike that from underneath, I think heres a link on page 1 to a site alled baby2see, its worth having a look at! If you have a pic from 13 weeks with baby laying on their back then I may be able to see the angle for you.
> 
> leeni yours look girl, gl xx
> 
> I think that is baby on its back?? Im going today for a scan in a couple of hours, my doctor is on holiday so maybe this doctor takes scan pics different :) mine usually just does it by body parts not just the whole baby at once. So we will see:thumbup:Click to expand...

Your scan pic kind of looks like looking up from below baby as if it was sat on the toilet ie potty shot, it shows both legs and the petrusion (sp?:)) If you (or anyone else who's interested) have a look at the link I'm adding it will show you how both genders have that pertrusion at this age. I can't wait to see what today holds for you, GL!!!!
https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## 6lilpigs

Vixie, I'd say your pic looks almost like a flattened willy, and the head looks kinda boyish, I'd guess boy for you.


----------



## daddiesgift

Got back from Doctor today and...BOY!! I knew it! I really wanted a girl but I had a feeling from the beginning it was a boy. Baby was a WIGGLE WORM for sure and then when doc went to show me, knock at the door came...she came back couple seconds later and baby crossed legs. LITTLE TURD! But she said they will show me again at next appointment and to make sure. But I dont think it will change. Not buying boy stuff yet but next time I will!


----------



## Pixie2320

Oh oh guess mine please! This is my 17 week

[URL=https://img191.imageshack.us/i/kara17w.jpg/][IMG]https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/534/kara17w.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## June2012

i'm a very curious mum :) and i wonder if its little one is a girl :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Just wanted to let you know that I had my 20 week scan today and he's perfectly fine AND he is a boy. Thanks again for your guesses :)


----------



## Lovemythree

Thanks for updating Proud Mommy 26. Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Lovemythree

June2012 I am having a hard time seeing the nub on yours.

leeni yours looks girl

natasja32 yours looks girlie too


----------



## Simmer

Simmer said:


> Hi everyone,
> I found this site while trying to google for the nub theory and wondered if anyone could give me an idea of what I am having. The scan as taken at 12 weeks 5 days:
> 
> https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff400/allebaypics/photo/mypic.jpg?t=1298666512
> 
> The torso is sloping up and I have been trying to turn my head to get an idea of what it is but I thought I might ask since alot of the predictions here have been correct!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mine was predicted correctly earlier in the thread... It is a girl!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter Simmer xxxx


----------



## Simmer

Thank you!


----------



## soon to be 3

sorry i know u have so many to look at but can u please guess on mine its my 12 week one I'm 26 now and know what I'm having just not convinced don't worry if u cant thank you for ur time xxx
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CuriousGeorge

https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/bf841e3c.jpg https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/c0f1fa01.jpg https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/8d10e12a-1.jpg thank you!

NEW PICTURES


----------



## Angelface

Wow I remember this thread from first time around!! Xxx


----------



## powerpuff

What do you think of these pictures? Boy or Girl?
10weeks
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/022511all3edited-1.jpg

NT scan 12w4d (baby measures 5 days ahead) I think the nub looking thing looks like the leg bone, and tech said legs were blocking the nub the whole time.
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/03161112w4d1.jpg

13w4d elective u/s- she had never heard of the angle of the dangle, and said 75% boy.
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/03231113w4ditsaboy.jpg

14w3d not sure where the nub is on these
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/03291114w3d1.jpg
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/03291114w3d2.jpg


----------



## .Sparkle.

Hi guys how do i get my pic on offy iPhone would love u to guess x


----------



## powerpuff

I always text to photobucket and grab the link with on both sides. I hope that helps.

Any guesses on mine. Im thinking probably boy.


----------



## hayley x

I know theres no nub there but what do you think Bertie is? we're staying team yellow so just wanted a bit of fun really :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

From the head shape I guess bertie's a Berty and not a Bertina:) GLxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Soon to be 3 - boy guess from me:)
powerpuff - boy guess for you too, gl ladies xx


----------



## liza

Dreadful pic (taken with my phone :( ) don't know if you can see anything or not, I have no idea about this nub thingymajig, but any ideas? :)

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll33/tally-ho-/IMG00142-20110401-1044.jpg


----------



## caleblake

Hey Ladies :hi:

Just moved over from 1st trimester and was so excited to post on this thread at last. The scan pics are not the best and Im pretty sure theere is no nub but the second one is a close up of the skull profile so thought you could take a guess on that xxx

Thanks 

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00762-20110330-0939.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00763-20110330-0939.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00764-20110330-0940.jpg


----------



## soon to be 3

6lilpigs said:


> Soon to be 3 - boy guess from me:)
> powerpuff - boy guess for you too, gl ladies xx

just wanted to say thank youxxxx when i had my 20 week scan they said boy so your right:thumbup: but i just could not believe it as i have two girls and no boys out of all my siblings kids lol thank you xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

soon to be 3 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Soon to be 3 - boy guess from me:)
> powerpuff - boy guess for you too, gl ladies xx
> 
> just wanted to say thank youxxxx when i had my 20 week scan they said boy so your right:thumbup: but i just could not believe it as i have two girls and no boys out of all my siblings kids lol thank you xxxClick to expand...

Thats fantastic news!!!! I'm so pleased you are having a gorgeous little man join your family, they are so much fun xxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

liza - hesitantly guessing pink for you
gash02 - Yours are just hiding the detail we're after aren't they!! But I am thinking that your middle pic has more of a boyish look to it, so I'm going to guess that it's alittle brother for you:)
sparkle - I've no idea about iphones I'm afraid:( I'm a bit of a techy dinosaur:blush:


----------



## caleblake

thank you hunny, :hugs: Yeah shame its just not for showing the goods. xxxx


----------



## liza

6lilpigs said:


> liza - hesitantly guessing pink for you

Have to say, I hate to have a preference... but I'm kind of hoping it's going to be a little girly (if only because OH and I have a £50 bet on the sex and I'm betting girl :D)! Would be over the moon with either though :cloud9:

I'll definitely be back and post the results of my 20 week scan :D


----------



## YoungMummi17

I have a 3D picture of bub at 13 weeks.. laying on its front?? but his/her legs are tucked up..duunno if you'll be able to tell ANYTHING from this pic but give it a go? lol u seem to know what ur talking about


----------



## YoungMummi17

YoungMummi17 said:


> I have a 3D picture of bub at 13 weeks.. laying on its front?? but his/her legs are tucked up..duunno if you'll be able to tell ANYTHING from this pic but give it a go? lol u seem to know what ur talking about
> 
> View attachment 188607


that frowny face was meant to be a smiley face lol


----------



## Reenz

Hi,

Here is my 13 week nub shot ultrasound. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Body Shot.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## sma1588

Reenz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my 13 week nub shot ultrasound. What do you think?

it looks like ure LO is sticking its tongue out just like mine was doing how cute


----------



## CuriousGeorge

is this a boy part? it was taken at 13 weeks. could it be too early to use a potty shot? could it be the cord? 

https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/fd58db9f.jpg

thank you!


----------



## dizzy blonde

hi please can you tell me what you think girl or boy scan was 11+6
Thanks
x
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CuriousGeorge

https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu107/Rawasik/62a195e0.jpg

is this a nun pointing up? all my other pictures don't show the nub pointing up


----------



## babymam

Hey Guys, I Cant even start to find what im looking for sooo, would you take a guess for me?? 

Heres my 12week 3days scan photo 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







17012011837.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 6lilpigs

babyman - not very clear but I'd hazard a boy guess
dizzygirl - boy guess aswell
Reenz - girl
Youngmummi17 -Ill need you to post a pic like your avatar pic for a nub guess hopefully a full length one so we can maybe see the nub:) (I wondered why you were sad lol)


----------



## 6lilpigs

CuriousGeorge - your potty shot could definately go either way still as both boys and girls look like thatat 13 weeks:) THere should be a link to a site a few pages back in this thread which shows early development which is worth a look at. Your pics are just so grainy that it is hard to get a good guess off of anything:( I just thought I saw a slight angle to the nub and the head looked slightly boyish but your's could easily be a flip of the coin guess:) Will you be finding out soon or waiting for a surprise???


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Oh no, I will be finding out soon. Well the 20th. I'm just over thinking this. I would love a girl, but the tech said it's a boy based on the potty shot and I was hoping maybe she's wrong because it was at 13 weeks

Wishful thinking!!


----------



## leeni

hello, as promised- an update for you!
i have found out today that....
i'm having a little boy!! 

although this pregnancy is heaps different to my other, and i suspected it may be a little guy, i was still quite shocked!! everybody thought the nub was girly. shhh i wont tell him!
xxx


----------



## michelle30

hiya just thought i would tell you that mine is deffo a boy, had a scan at 37wks and saw his bits lol


----------



## charliea85

Hi I wondered if you could guess by my scan photo's
Pic 1 is at 11w and pic 2 is 12 weeks (although its leg is covering the nub area, can you tell anyway or by skull? the baby is looking at you lol)
 



Attached Files:







172807_10150445399815164_527425163_17776984_6130360_o.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 15









200762_10150455151350164_527425163_17895749_1599160_n.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## powerpuff

6 I was wondering after I saw your reply to curiousgeorge, why you said it could go either way for her, but for mine you guessed boy. Thankyou for your guess btw. Have you ever seen a triangle with 3 dots t 13 weeks turn girl? 

Ive been reading online and:
"I went here to have a gender check done at 15 weeks. It cost $39 plus they swayed me into getting a DVD for another $15, total- $54 + tax! Within 5 minutes of the ultrasound the tech said it's a boy. We asked her how sure she was and she said 100% and that 3 dots a triangle is a boy. 

I went at 20 weeks for my doctors ultrasound at Rush University Medical Center. The tech there said it's a girl, pointed out 3 lines- the labia. I told her that first peak ultrasound assured us we were having a boy at 15 weeks. She had the attending physicians review the images she took. The doctors said that first peak ultrasound should not be doing gender checks at 15 weeks as it is too early! They said "18 weeks minimum" for gender checks."

There have been several stories of it going either way, like the one I just pasted in. Have you ever seen this happen?

Here was my picture again:
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/03231113w4ditsaboy.jpg
also you can see the cord in this one
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/tami3232/2011%20baby/03231113w4dface.jpg
The cord was in the way for most of the scan.


----------



## powerpuff

I forgot to say that pic was at 13w and I go again on monday for a cevical link and hope to get a second guess. I will be 16w.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Charlie guessing girl

Powerpuff, it is completely possible for a 13 week potty shot to be male or female still, absolutely completely!!! For yours I guessed boy as your 12w picture seemed to be showing an angled nub, but it is quite an incomplete picture in that area so again could still go either way!! I hope you get a really clear answer on Monday xx 
I'll post the link to the site explaing it again here and hopefully post the pictures here aswell.

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

The 1st picture is a female at 13 weeks and the 2nd is a male at 13 weeks, the only hing different at this stage is the angle at which the protrusion is pointing at, from underneath they both look like a boy. I have heard many, many stories of 15/16 weeks gender scans being wrong!

1. Anus 
2. Labio scrotal folds 
3. Legs 
4. Genital tuber 
7. Urethral groove 
8. Urogenital folds
FEMALE _________________ MALE
 



Attached Files:







week9embryo_f.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 76









week9embryo_m.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 76


----------



## sma1588

wow thats crazy how much they look alike at that stage


----------



## 1st time

I would love if you could guess mine:happydance:

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb351/1st_time1/P4021223.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

1st time - that looks very boyish indeed!!


----------



## 1st time

:happydance:Thank you, i was hoping to hear that. When i had the 12 week scan he said he wasn't allowed to say boy or girl...but he hinted towards boy


----------



## charliea85

6lilpigs said:


> Charlie guessing girl

Thanks, its funny sooo many people say girl.... secretly I do hope 'pip' is a girl but I dont really mind as long as it is healthy a boy will be equally as good.

I am going for an early 4D Gender scan in 2 weeks time when im 16w so will let you know.

Can I ask what makes you think girl? Is it because of the forked nub in the 11w scan? (if that is a nub??? looks like one to me) I looked at this and thought girl instantly but then werent sure if it was too early to use that scan but it does look very dominant girl?? Just curious really.


----------



## LizziesGrape

*Can you guess mine!?!?!?!*

https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t182/mizzlizi_07/IMG-20110329-00508.jpg?t=1302354148

https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t182/mizzlizi_07/baba.jpg?t=1302354313


----------



## 6lilpigs

Lizzy - guessing girl, but I wasn't able to enlarge your picture.
Charliea, yes, even though you are a bit early that does look very girly! I hope we're right, GL!!


----------



## LizziesGrape

*I have no idea how i'd do that, i was lucky to get the small pics on here 

Thanks anyway, i secretly hope your right *


----------



## mommyof3girls

Can you please guess for me?


----------



## nearlythere38

hi there, just to let you know, you predicted :pink: for me, but had scan today and its actually :blue: i thought it looked like a girl nub too!!


----------



## sma1588

i have a 16 week pic i would like u to look at as well. i was thinking girl at the 12 week scan but now im confused. i thought i saw something between the legs at my last ultrasound but wasnt sure if it was the cord but now i look at the pic an c something else
 



Attached Files:







P4155475.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hayley x

1st time thats a boy nub if ever I've seen one :D so clear x


----------



## mrs_lukey

My scan didn't have a nub so I have to wait to get an idea :(

Lots guessed boy and girl but I have no idea what they were basing that on!


----------



## sma1588

i will post my 12 weeks and 16 right next to each other so u all can see what im talking about...
 



Attached Files:







314211.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 9









P4155475.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi, I've just found this thread after posting my scan pic in the Second Trimester forum. Can anyone tell the gender of my LO from my scan pic?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babajunior

Just had my 12 week scan at 12 wks 5 days. What are your guesses??? Boy or Girl????:wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







12-week-scan.pdf
File size: 235.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## natasja32

This is my 17.5 weeks scan piccy. With my 12 week one most guessing were girl...We couldnt see at the 17 week one as baby wouldnt show us.:blush: I thought I would post this one,just to see what you guess.( I know you cant see the gender) just maybe have a guess by the feeling you get from looking at little peanut.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







17.5 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lindsay6688

Can you tell me if you see anything and what you think.
11w2d scan!
Anxiously waiting for 19 weeks so I will know if I'm having a prince or princess!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## queencarrie

heres mine im interested to see wot u all think
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









scan 2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, this was done at 13 weeks and this is the closest thing to a profile shot we got. Can anyone take a look and tell me if they see a nub?
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks0001.jpg
File size: 109.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lalacrl

you predicted girl for me, but had scan a couple of weeks ago and im on Team :blue:
thank you for trying tho!
:flower:


----------



## Mama2Bee

You all predicted girl for me (yellow bump) and I had my girl last Tuesday :)

Thrilled beyond words xxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

:wave: care to take a guess at mine? x

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198513_188816381160258_100000956933877_423481_8295999_n.jpg
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/Sammi_Sawdon/sac.jpg


----------



## Tanni_Pants

Anyone fancy a guess ??
Not sure whether it's nub or foot though :haha:


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm bumping this up in hopes someone can take a look at the picture on post 1199 and let me know if they see anything? anything at all?


----------



## WantaBelly

anyone?


----------



## sma1588

i would like some 1 to look at the ones i posted also. i did get a response for the first time i posted but there is a better pic and would like some1 to look at it


----------



## WantaBelly

sma1588 said:


> i would like some 1 to look at the ones i posted also. i did get a response for the first time i posted but there is a better pic and would like some1 to look at it

I couldn't find the pic you posted but I tried to look at your avatar and it looks :pink: to me ;)


----------



## sma1588

the first one is 15+5 the 2nd is the 12 week one. i thought for sure the 12 wk one looked like a girl but if u click on the 15+5 one and look there is something right before the legs but i cant tell what it is..........the legs r out the hands are up and the cord is right where i can c it so what is the other little thing
 



Attached Files:







P4155475.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10









314211.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WantaBelly

Ahh yes, I see what you are talking about. I have 4 girls and when they were born their bits were swollen which could show on an ultrasound but I'm going to guess :pink:, when do you find out for sure?


----------



## sma1588

ok good. i have been thinking girl since day 1 but that kinda made me change my mind. i find out may 11th if LO will be good. so far it has done everything opposite of what they want it to do lol. i still find myself thinking "she"though and going for little girl things still, eventhough im trying to buy gender nutral stuff i still end up buying a few girly things. theres a few blue things i have bought already but who says a girl cant have light blue stuff? lol


----------



## WantaBelly

So True! I think lil girls in baby blue are adorable..... Roll on May 11th! Oh Yeah, I go back in on May 11th too, maybe they will give me a peek then ;)


----------



## sma1588

yay for may 11th i hope we both find out that day. im not holding my breath though on finding out because my little one likes to make them work for there money haha. its never just an easy trip in to c baby or hear the HB. i think im going to take a very cold drink in with me to get it movin before the ultrasound. i will post back with the results


----------



## kerrie_21

Due 28th Oct


mummy to 1 boy Harry 26/04/2009 :) x
 



Attached Files:







100_1996.JPG
File size: 34 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Willabell

hey girls!

got my ultrasound on the 28th april! been spending hours looking at different pics on here- i understand the basics of the nub theory but just cant tell on mine.. 

here are my two pics! dated at 12weeks and 5days.

would love to get your guesses..
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9









scan 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Willabell

kerrie_21 said:


> Due 28th Oct
> 
> 
> mummy to 1 boy Harry 26/04/2009 :) x

i would say :pink: from the angle of the dangle.. looking pretty parallel to spine


----------



## julie83

Any ideas anyone, scan taken at 13 weeks xxx


----------



## Willabell

Hi JUlie, 
I would say girl. If i think i am looking at the right nub..


----------



## Willabell

Julie., 

I would say team :pink:


----------



## WantaBelly

kerrie_21 said:


> Due 28th Oct
> 
> 
> mummy to 1 boy Harry 26/04/2009 :) x

Definitely :pink:


----------



## WantaBelly

Willabell said:


> hey girls!
> 
> got my ultrasound on the 28th april! been spending hours looking at different pics on here- i understand the basics of the nub theory but just cant tell on mine..
> 
> here are my two pics! dated at 12weeks and 5days.
> 
> would love to get your guesses..

Hard to tell as one makes me think girl and one makes me lean a lil towards a boy but I'm going to guess girl..........Final answer ;)


----------



## WantaBelly

julie83 said:


> View attachment 199208
> 
> 
> Any ideas anyone, scan taken at 13 weeks xxx

I'm guessing girl but its purely a guess as I cannot see a nub because I think the legs are in the way.....


----------



## diz

Willabell said:


> hey girls!
> 
> got my ultrasound on the 28th april! been spending hours looking at different pics on here- i understand the basics of the nub theory but just cant tell on mine..
> 
> here are my two pics! dated at 12weeks and 5days.
> 
> would love to get your guesses..

I think its a wee :pink:


----------



## babajunior

Hi - was wondering if anyone can shed some light... when they say 30 degrees is it in relation to the spine..... so if the spine is slightly curving up and so is the nub does that make it less that 30 degrees???? In other words take a look at my pic - would that be parallel to spine or at an angel?? CONFUSED.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







scanchop.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## leylak

babajunior, looks like parallel to me :)


----------



## Willabell

hey babajunior!! normally yes but they say that a curved spine doesnt give an accurate reading.. mine does something similar but your bubbas spine is a lot more straight than mine.. 

anyways i would say :boy: only because it is very obviously pointing upwards..


----------



## Willabell

WantaBelly said:


> Willabell said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!
> 
> got my ultrasound on the 28th april! been spending hours looking at different pics on here- i understand the basics of the nub theory but just cant tell on mine..
> 
> here are my two pics! dated at 12weeks and 5days.
> 
> would love to get your guesses..
> 
> Hard to tell as one makes me think girl and one makes me lean a lil towards a boy but I'm going to guess girl..........Final answer ;)Click to expand...

thanks wantabelly!! haha i do hope its a girl!!


----------



## Willabell

@6lilpigs? have you got a guess for mine?? xxxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

RyliesMummy said:


> :wave: care to take a guess at mine? x
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198513_188816381160258_100000956933877_423481_8295999_n.jpg
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/Sammi_Sawdon/sac.jpg


Please take a guess at mine?


----------



## hayley x

Just coming back to update it is infact a baby boy :cloud9: x


----------



## WantaBelly

Ryliesmummy, I'm going to guess :blue: but thats only if what I think I see is a nub and not part of the leg. ;)


----------



## sma1588

awww congrats on ure baby boy !


i will be updating on weds thats when i should find out


----------



## princessdumbo

Hi everyone, this is my first ever post on here - just had my 13 week scan and noticed when we got home the little thing poking out at its bottom end - so I have assumed its a boy until I read on here about the nub theory! Not very good with angles etc so was hoping that you guys can give me your opinions? Cheers!, Emma.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







13 wks Baby nub 1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6









13 wks Baby nub 2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RyliesMummy

WantaBelly said:


> Ryliesmummy, I'm going to guess :blue: but thats only if what I think I see is a nub and not part of the leg. ;)


You were right :flower:


----------



## sma1588

UPDATE:
almost every1 said girl and i found out yesterday it is a GIRL


----------



## j123

Hello.
I would appreciate any guesses on my baby's nub.
Thank you.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sma1588

sorry they r kinda blurry i had to take a pic of my pics i got because i dont have a scanner..... my 12 week one is a few pages back if any1 wants to compair them
 



Attached Files:







P5120019.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









P5120024.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bobbles86

these are my 12 week scan pic. sorry they are pics of the scans so may be a bit blurry... give it your best shot. :thumbup:

kate xx
 



Attached Files:







gender guesses 2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









gender guesses 1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









baby 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Munchkin30

OK ladies, waited this long for guesses. Now 18+3, had scan at 13ish....


Off for my 20 week scan a week on thurs, swore i wouldn't try and guess and wasn't even planning on finding out but it's TOO tempting...

Bet you can't see anything on this but you never know!!

xx


----------



## supak464

ok, i think ive gone through pages and pages of your predictions... now i think im ready to hear whatcha think!! :flower:
https://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb459/karensammon/nub1.jpg<br>
https://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb459/karensammon/nub2.jpg

thank you!! I think mine is tricky.. i find out june 3 the sex!! this is 11week 4 day


----------



## supak464

is this thread dead already? :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

you did it again! Got it right! It was in fact a girl!!!!!! Right both times!!!


----------



## levichips

what do you think??
i'm really stuck and getting mixed answers from everyone haha
any help would be great thanks xx
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3655/5706763352_9c8e042813_b.jpg


----------



## babajunior

Tough one levichips - I'd think boy because of the angle but then the spine curves up as well so not too clear.... sorry!:shrug:


----------



## shanazel

Ive been puzzling over our 12 week pics because the ultrasound lady reckons she knew what it was but wouldnt say!! Its going to be a long wait the next 7 weeks til 20 week scan!! Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







Potty Shot.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 18









Baby side on.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 24


----------



## lovinmummy

hi all i am now 17 weeks pregnant go for the scan in 2 weeks, just wondering what guesses come out of this.. it was the 12 week scan.. sorry for the picture.. have to click on it to enlarge i think.. have a cd but its not working on my computer so unfortunately that photos it.. sorry! am really hoping for a boy.. already have our 15 month old princess.. have had a few guesses if girl nub on ingender.com but noone seems really interested.. so if anyone has suggestions / guesses.. would be awesome. oh and i think the nub looks kinda girlish only coz its sorta half flat.. but that can turn into boy right?.. maybe.. :D ttrying not to lose all hope.. haha xox :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## levichips

lovinmummy said:


> hi all i am now 17 weeks pregnant go for the scan in 2 weeks, just wondering what guesses come out of this.. it was the 12 week scan.. sorry for the picture.. have to click on it to enlarge i think.. have a cd but its not working on my computer so unfortunately that photos it.. sorry! am really hoping for a boy.. already have our 15 month old princess.. have had a few guesses if girl nub on ingender.com but noone seems really interested.. so if anyone has suggestions / guesses.. would be awesome. oh and i think the nub looks kinda girlish only coz its sorta half flat.. but that can turn into boy right?.. maybe.. :D ttrying not to lose all hope.. haha xox :hugs:

i'm going to say girl hun, but hope you get the boy you want xx


----------



## levichips

shanazel said:


> Ive been puzzling over our 12 week pics because the ultrasound lady reckons she knew what it was but wouldnt say!! Its going to be a long wait the next 7 weeks til 20 week scan!! Any guesses?

i'm going to say boy but not totally sure xx


----------



## babajunior

Could you take a look at my little bubba taken at 12wk 5 days..... I'm confused because I see an angle at first but then when you look at the lower spine and the nub they look almost parallel.... anyone else see that or is it my imagination?!?!?!?
:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







scanchop.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## levichips

babajunior said:


> Could you take a look at my little bubba taken at 12wk 5 days..... I'm confused because I see an angle at first but then when you look at the lower spine and the nub they look almost parallel.... anyone else see that or is it my imagination?!?!?!?
> :winkwink:

i guess girl hun x


----------



## sma1588

shanazel said:


> Ive been puzzling over our 12 week pics because the ultrasound lady reckons she knew what it was but wouldnt say!! Its going to be a long wait the next 7 weeks til 20 week scan!! Any guesses?

from the first pic i would think boy buuuut they dont like to say anything because at that stage girls and boys look alot alike in that area as the girl parts could be kinda swollen like.....they wouldnt even tell me at my 16 week app they said it was too early...but the tech probly didnt want to say anything just incase she was wrong


babajunior said:


> Could you take a look at my little bubba taken at 12wk 5 days..... I'm confused because I see an angle at first but then when you look at the lower spine and the nub they look almost parallel.... anyone else see that or is it my imagination?!?!?!?im thinkng boy just from the head shape and it looks lika boyish ...maybe im wrong though
> :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ideo-taken-3-weeks-ago-scan-cant-see-nub.html

can someone help a pregnant lady out please :kiss::haha:


----------



## MegMomma

https://i56.tinypic.com/rrpphi.jpg

13 weeks 1 day


----------



## mothercabbage

:pink:


----------



## onnumber2

hi ive attached my 12w scan pic, hope you can take a guess, thanks :)


----------



## onnumber2

sorry here it is x
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

onnumber2 said:


> sorry here it is x

cant make out a nub but id guess :pink: xx


----------



## onnumber2

mothercabbage said:


> onnumber2 said:
> 
> 
> sorry here it is x
> 
> cant make out a nub but id guess :pink: xxClick to expand...

wow thanks, is there any reason behind that or just a pure guess? i already have a boy and cant imagine having a baby girl! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

onnumber2 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onnumber2 said:
> 
> 
> sorry here it is x
> 
> cant make out a nub but id guess :pink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> wow thanks, is there any reason behind that or just a pure guess? i already have a boy and cant imagine having a baby girl! xxClick to expand...

sorry to say just a random guess, but i do hope im right for you, maybe the babys head shape is a little different from my babys head shape?? mine is a :blue: bump!:yipee: when do you find out?? xx


----------



## onnumber2

i find out on 1st july so not long really but sooo impatient i cant wait!!! :) xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i was the same!! takes ages to get to 20 weeks doesnt it :haha: hope you get :pink: you hoping for!! xx


----------



## princessdumbo

Hi everyone, when I had my 13 week scan I noticed when we got home the little thing poking out at its bottom end - so I have assumed its a boy until I read on here about the nub theory! Not very good with angles etc so was hoping that you guys can give me your opinions? :thumbup:

Cheers!, Emma. (I am 17 weeks now so only 4 weeks til I find out at my 21 week scan - can't wait!)
 



Attached Files:







LEG STRETCHED OUT.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 15









LEG & UMBILICAL CORD.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 3 girlies

anyone wanna have a guess? my 12+2 scan pic....
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sma1588

^ im thinking another girl for u hun, not to sure though


----------



## 3 girlies

i think girl for me too :happydance: i find out in 2 weeks :)


----------



## hayley x

I think girl too :) not long to wait now... imagine the shock when you update its a boy :haha: x


----------



## Alpinestars

Wondered if you could advise if there is even a nub present on this shot !
baby was wiggling like mad (which was lovely after my last US in April showed a still screen and we had a MMC)

So is there any clues ??!!

Sorry but quality is not fantstic - They dated me as bang on 13 weeks !!!

Thank you for looking

Jo
xxx
 



Attached Files:







baby EDD 2012.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sma1588

^ hmmmm im going to guess girl with yours too but im really not sure....kinda looks like mine did around that week and im having a girl. im just going off the shape of the head though


----------



## Alpinestars

Thank sma - do you think there's a nub at all visible ? I'm looking and looking and I'm going crazy eyed lol !! 

Appreciate your reply  congrats on your little pink bundle too !
Jo
X


----------



## sma1588

i can see a little something sticking straight out/flat right by the butt/leggs. here is a pic of my little girl at 12 weeks just to compair and we r 100% its a girl
 



Attached Files:







314211.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## princessdumbo

Hi again, my last post was on page 127 of this forum with pics of my 13 week scan. I was sure afterwards when looking closely at the nub theory that my babys was horizontal to its spine, suggesting a girl! (I have 2 boys age 12 and 7 so was secretly hoping anyway!)

Had my 21 week scan and they have indeed confirmed its a girl - so I'm saying thumbs up to the nub theory!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5886.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Winnie ...

https://photo0325 can you tell what my baby is?


----------



## Winnie ...

photo0325


----------



## Winnie ...

cant figure out how to upload my scan pic :(


----------



## zadiekaden

does anyone know if im expecting a boy or a girl by this nub many thanks.
 



Attached Files:







264166_201783559871890_100001207428692_576382_5810370_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## zadiekaden

sorry i dont think the other one was clear enough ere is another one many thank hunni.x
 



Attached Files:







263931_201783576538555_100001207428692_576383_6379974_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## leylak

I see something white there and it looks parallel. Looks like a girl to me.


----------



## laurah8279

Hi ladies

Can anyone help please?

I can't tell if I have a clear nub shot or not, what are your thoughts please?

(Cannot figure out how to get the pic in the body of the txt so just have pic from my profile to view for now)

xxxx


----------



## princessdumbo

Hiya, at the moment I can't see clear enough from your profile pic, so instead of quick reply at the bottom of the web page, look above this to the left and you will see a box (quite small though!) that simply says 'post reply' so click this one!

You will then be taken to the reply box and lots of happy smilies to use shown on the right and icons below that u can use. Scroll down to 'additional options box' and there is an option called 'attach files' then click under that the bar that says 'manage attachments'.

This then opens another box for u to upload your photo! I hope this helps!:thumbup:

Emma.


----------



## laurah8279

I think I found it and hopefully have done it right! :haha:
xxx

Thank you xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

OK, maybe not! :haha:

Hopefully done it this time though !! Fingers crossed!! xx
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## princessdumbo

Hmmm? Not sure, it looks like the leg and cord is covering it - if u look at mine - go back a page to 127, I posted top of the page 2 pics - enlarge the grey pic not the funny pink one. If u look closely u will see a little sticky out thing which I thought was a little boys part at first, but then lined it up parallel with the spine and thought it may be a girl, as a boys tends to stick up more towards the ceiling so to speak! At the bottom of page 127 I post again to confirm it is a girl - my first as I have 2 boys, so really excited!

Do u have anymore scan pics u can post?


----------



## princessdumbo

zadiekaden said:


> sorry i dont think the other one was clear enough ere is another one many thank hunni.x

I think I can see something growing upwards so I would say its a boy as a girls nub tends to grow horizontally. Just make sure u find out on your next scan if you can and post back what you are having! :baby:


----------



## laurah8279

Yeah just seen yours, I really can't tell on mine! Keep seeing a tiny little knob but think its in the wrong place as it looks to be too high I reckon. :shrug: 

Arrgghh!! Will just have to wait and see what they say on the 6th Sept at my next scan. 

This was the only pic I got :nope:

xx


----------



## princessdumbo

laurah8279 said:


> Yeah just seen yours, I really can't tell on mine! Keep seeing a tiny little knob but think its in the wrong place as it looks to be too high I reckon. :shrug:
> 
> Arrgghh!! Will just have to wait and see what they say on the 6th Sept at my next scan.
> 
> This was the only pic I got :nope:
> 
> xx

Don't worry for now though - even I wasn't certain at my early scan - no matter what people thought about the little nub! You know you can only be nearly 100% sure on your next scan when the baby is bigger and things are more clearer! Then u can go out shopping and plan the nursery! Yay! All the best anyway and I'm sure u will be very happy with a boy or a girl!!!:happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you!

Most of the girls on my usual fourm have said boy but who knows, will just have to wait and see like you say. 

Same to you too, hope you have lots of fun with your princess xxx


----------



## princessdumbo

I think if I would have to say a guess then it would be boy as there is something pointing up just underneath the cord or leg - sorry, I needed to put my glasses on to see a bit better - silly me!


----------



## princessdumbo

I'm still getting used to the blimming things - so forget to wear them all the time!!!


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks again for your help! 

You must be a professional at this as I cannot see anything :haha:


----------



## firsttimer80

6lilpigs said:


> firsttimr - thanks for re-posting, I'm gonna stick with boy from pic 2, gl!!
> lalacrl - thinking pink, gl!

Just come back to this post when you looked at my 13 week nub shots......... you said boy and so far is correct :) We are expecting a little boy :happydance:


----------



## zadiekaden

princessdumbo said:


> zadiekaden said:
> 
> 
> sorry i dont think the other one was clear enough ere is another one many thank hunni.x
> 
> I think I can see something growing upwards so I would say its a boy as a girls nub tends to grow horizontally. Just make sure u find out on your next scan if you can and post back what you are having! :baby:Click to expand...

I was thinking it was a girl tbh because the bit at the end looks like its going up, and the rest of it looks quite straight maybe i got it wrong but i thought boys nubs pointed up more lol not very gd with this lol thanks.x


----------



## zadiekaden

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this is a boy or a girl my friend hasn't got a computer, but I was explaining it 2 her all day yesterday and she loves the idea so I offered 2 do it 4 her please let me no what you think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1567.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sma1588

^ to hard to tell like that. baby needs to be on its back almost flat...i cant see a nub at all on that pic but it may just be me


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi, i was wondering if you guys could look at our nub shot? It confuses me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sheridanbump

anyone guess boy or girl! uk do not use nub theory x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0381.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies!
I am driving myself crazy trying to guess whether I'm having a boy or a girl!!
Could you have a wee look at my scan pic please & tell me what you think?
Thanks! xx
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mia0535

Here is the best picture that I have of the nub. Please share your opinions on if its a boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fruitymeli

zadiekaden said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this is a boy or a girl my friend hasn't got a computer, but I was explaining it 2 her all day yesterday and she loves the idea so I offered 2 do it 4 her please let me no what you think.

i think girl


----------



## Fruitymeli

mia0535 said:


> Here is the best picture that I have of the nub. Please share your opinions on if its a boy or girl?

i think Boy


----------



## Fruitymeli

TillyMoo said:


> Hey ladies!
> I am driving myself crazy trying to guess whether I'm having a boy or a girl!!
> Could you have a wee look at my scan pic please & tell me what you think?
> Thanks! xx

i think Girl


----------



## georges_mum

pleassee guess ??
 



Attached Files:







DSC06500.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jenlar82

hi girls im new to this,i am 13weeks 4 days pregnant with my third.i have heard so much about the nub theory but honestly no matter how much i read i still cant see what im supposed to be seeing ha!! could you please take a guess on whether my gorgeous bump is pink or blue.thanks.xxxx
 



Attached Files:







P150711_17.37.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Newbee

mia0535 said:


> Here is the best picture that I have of the nub. Please share your opinions on if its a boy or girl?

I think :blue:


----------



## Newbee

jenlar82 said:


> hi girls im new to this,i am 13weeks 4 days pregnant with my third.i have heard so much about the nub theory but honestly no matter how much i read i still cant see what im supposed to be seeing ha!! could you please take a guess on whether my gorgeous bump is pink or blue.thanks.xxxx

I think :blue:


----------



## Newbee

Hi ladies, this is all new to me, but I'm really interested to know what you think this bump will be? These are the two best shots I have. O:)


----------



## jenlar82

Newbee said:


> Hi ladies, this is all new to me, but I'm really interested to know what you think this bump will be? These are the two best shots I have. O:)
> 
> View attachment 237260
> View attachment 237261

hi newbee thanxs for taking a guess on my pic.looking at yours im leaning towards a boy.xx


----------



## Newbee

jenlar82 said:


> Newbee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, this is all new to me, but I'm really interested to know what you think this bump will be? These are the two best shots I have. O:)
> 
> View attachment 237260
> View attachment 237261
> 
> 
> hi newbee thanxs for taking a guess on my pic.looking at yours im leaning towards a boy.xxClick to expand...

Hi Jenlar82, thanks for your guess too! I'll find out this week if you're right! :thumbup:


----------



## Mumma.2.Be

Hi Ladies,

Can you take a guess on my Pic, i do have a good shot of it. Thanks
 



Attached Files:







scan 16.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jenlar82

Mumma.2.Be said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you take a guess on my Pic, i do have a good shot of it. Thanks

i think girl.xx


----------



## belle777

Hi guys,

Please can you guess my scan pic, boy or girl? Thank you

https://photobucket.com/baby77771

xx


----------



## Newbee

Mumma.2.Be said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you take a guess on my Pic, i do have a good shot of it. Thanks

I think that's a :pink:


----------



## Newbee

belle777 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please can you guess my scan pic, boy or girl? Thank you
> 
> https://photobucket.com/baby77771
> 
> xx

Hi I'm not sure I can see a nub so this is a totally in the dark guess.... :blue:


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi there, here are a couple of other photos so hopefully this helps. I'm so 50/50 with it. Thank you in advance!
 



Attached Files:







img009.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 10









[email protected]
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Newbee

Tasheetravels said:


> Hi there, here are a couple of other photos so hopefully this helps. I'm so 50/50 with it. Thank you in advance!

Gosh, I'm not sure, but am going to guess :pink:


----------



## Tasheetravels

Newbee said:

> Hi ladies, this is all new to me, but I'm really interested to know what you think this bump will be? These are the two best shots I have. O:)
> 
> I think it maybe :pink:...


----------



## my5th

Hi all,Im 12+3 with my 6th babba,had my scan on Thursday and would like to see what you guys think 

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k255/hazelschoice/283859_10150268263323087_544518086_7541861_6484315_n.jpg

Thanks Chris xxx


----------



## KittykatD

Could you please have a look at my nub shot and see what you think :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 8









BC.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amybrockwell

Was just wondering weather any ladies could tell whether my baby is a girl or boy by this picture? i'm 13 weeks 1 day would be interesting to see if you got this right  although i'm not finding out the sex until its born  Lol
:)
 



Attached Files:







285510_10150349762742985_672922984_9835773_5255925_n (1).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## leylak

Amy, looks so boy to me, if that thing is not his leg :)


----------



## laurah8279

Amybrockwell said:


> Was just wondering weather any ladies could tell whether my baby is a girl or boy by this picture? i'm 13 weeks 1 day would be interesting to see if you got this right  although i'm not finding out the sex until its born  Lol
> :)

Hey Amy! :hi:

I am no expert at this but if that is the nub I can see, then I would say :blue:

Fancy having a guess at mine?! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurah8279

KittykatD said:


> Could you please have a look at my nub shot and see what you think :flower:

Hey KittyKat! :hi:

I can't really spot a nub in this shot hun, sorry :cry:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

my5th said:


> Hi all,Im 12+3 with my 6th babba,had my scan on Thursday and would like to see what you guys think
> 
> https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k255/hazelschoice/283859_10150268263323087_544518086_7541861_6484315_n.jpg
> 
> Thanks Chris xxx

Hey Chris!!! :hi:

I am no expert but I think :pink:

Want to have a guess at mine? xxxx
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## laurah8279

jenlar82 said:


> hi girls im new to this,i am 13weeks 4 days pregnant with my third.i have heard so much about the nub theory but honestly no matter how much i read i still cant see what im supposed to be seeing ha!! could you please take a guess on whether my gorgeous bump is pink or blue.thanks.xxxx

Hi Jenlar! :hi:

I think :blue: 

Got a guess for me too? :shrug:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laurah8279

sheridanbump said:
 

> anyone guess boy or girl! uk do not use nub theory x

Hey Sheridan! :hi:

I think its a :blue:

Want to have a guess at mine?

xxx
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurah8279

TillyMoo said:


> Hey ladies!
> I am driving myself crazy trying to guess whether I'm having a boy or a girl!!
> Could you have a wee look at my scan pic please & tell me what you think?
> Thanks! xx

Hey Tillymoo!! :hi:

I am sorry hun but I cannot see a nub on this shot. I am no expert of course but I just dont think I can see one. 

Sorry xx


----------



## laurah8279

georges_mum said:


> pleassee guess ??

Hey George's Mum!! :hi:

I am sorry but I think the leg is in the way :cry:

xxx


----------



## foxlets

hello everyone. i am totaly new to this sight. i,m 13 weeks pregnant, the scan was done at 12 weeks. this thread caught my eye, been reading lots about "nubs" but cannot seem to see anything! to all you ladies with a well trained eye, please take a guess!
 



Attached Files:







img007.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sandra33

Hi
My ultrasound was at 12weeks 3 days, what do you think girl or boy?
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## honey08

Sandra33 said:


> Hi
> My ultrasound was at 12weeks 3 days, what do you think girl or boy?


i wud say girl ? pointing straight a girl ? pointing up a boy ? if thats the right order lol


----------



## honey08

foxlets said:


> hello everyone. i am totaly new to this sight. i,m 13 weeks pregnant, the scan was done at 12 weeks. this thread caught my eye, been reading lots about "nubs" but cannot seem to see anything! to all you ladies with a well trained eye, please take a guess!

i wud say a girl also :thumbup:


----------



## Amybrockwell

Thank you for all the reply's i also posted to babycentre and had approx 25 people say a boy, i'm not sure if its a leg or a nub?! Lol Really want to find out the sex but having a problem getting my partner to agree still have 4 weeks of persuading left to do  Lol I already have 2 girls so having a boy would be nice although this is definately it i'm not having anoymore after this baby Lol 
Laurah i can't tell on your scan pic but would maybe say a girl!! Are you finding out?


----------



## Alibobs

Alibobs said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Alibobs - I have a feeling yours is a little trickster! From 1st look it does look very girly but if I look at where the lower part of the spine is and look at the angle from there then I actually think this may be a little boy! So my guess would be boy, please update when you find out ok!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Ha, trust mine to be the awkward one! Still undecided if we are definitely going to find out the sex but I just couldn't resist your thread!! I've been having a look at Chinese Gender charts and that predicted a boy too. Will let you know......but it may be August!! xClick to expand...

You were right, we had a boy!!! X


----------



## m2b3

Hi there and congratulations everyone.... This is my 3rd pregnancy... and have recently learnt about the nub thing, and since been obbsessing and trying to guess mine.. 

to my calculations its my 12+2 scan but by measurments its 13+1... im so desperate to know but i have to wait until oct :( so its just guesses for now does anybody have an idea ?????
:flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Amybrockwell

I'm no expert but i would say a boy! x


----------



## camerashy

Guessing boy too


----------



## camerashy

Sandra,laurah+ my5th......I'm guessing girls for all of u x


----------



## Sandra33

I hope you are right camershy, I have 2 boys and would love a girl. Find out next week!!


----------



## camerashy

Aww how exciting ,let us know :)


----------



## laurah8279

m2b3 said:


> Hi there and congratulations everyone.... This is my 3rd pregnancy... and have recently learnt about the nub thing, and since been obbsessing and trying to guess mine..
> 
> to my calculations its my 12+2 scan but by measurments its 13+1... im so desperate to know but i have to wait until oct :( so its just guesses for now does anybody have an idea ?????
> :flower:

Definitely Boy I would say!! :thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

camerashy said:


> Sandra,laurah+ my5th......I'm guessing girls for all of u x

Thank you, I hope you are right!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## foxlets

hello, found a better scan picture. please guess, only 3 more weeks until we find out!
 



Attached Files:







img011.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## foxlets

m2b3 said:


> Hi there and congratulations everyone.... This is my 3rd pregnancy... and have recently learnt about the nub thing, and since been obbsessing and trying to guess mine..
> 
> to my calculations its my 12+2 scan but by measurments its 13+1... im so desperate to know but i have to wait until oct :( so its just guesses for now does anybody have an idea ?????
> :flower:

no expert but based on a fun guess and the nub theory i would guess a little :blue .


----------



## laurah8279

foxlets said:


> hello, found a better scan picture. please guess, only 3 more weeks until we find out!

i reckon team :blue:


----------



## m2b3

Thanks everyone for the guesses the more I look the more I think boy I were trying to convince myself other wise but only because I have boy aged 10 and boy aged 7 and then my 2 lovely step sons 9 and 10 that live with me lol looks like I'm still going to be the only female.. I know I should be so grateful I'm even pregnant and little one is healthy but can't help really wanting a little girl. Xxxx


----------



## Marishka

Hello everyone! This is baby #3! I was wondering if you would be so kind as to take a look at my pictures! The first one has a leg in it, and the second one was taken right after the first, so my suspicion is that the thing sticking up is part of a leg, but I could be wrong! Thanks in advance for looking!
 



Attached Files:







12wk1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Marishka

One more!
 



Attached Files:







12wk2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Marishka

Last one! I circled what I thought was the nub...please check it out! Thank you so much everyone!
 



Attached Files:







12wk1_a.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cerilou02

Hi am new to all this and still not sure what am looking at.
 



Attached Files:







baby 2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## m2b3

Hi Marishka well looking at ur 2nd scan picture at a guess I think the lower lump lol looks very much like a nub and looking very much like a boy one but I am only guessing x


----------



## Newbee

m2b3 said:


> Thanks everyone for the guesses the more I look the more I think boy I were trying to convince myself other wise but only because I have boy aged 10 and boy aged 7 and then my 2 lovely step sons 9 and 10 that live with me lol looks like I'm still going to be the only female.. I know I should be so grateful I'm even pregnant and little one is healthy but can't help really wanting a little girl. Xxxx

Hi m2b3, I've looked at your nub shot and wouldn't completely rule out the possibility of a girl just yet. Take a look at my nub shots on page 131. Most people thought this was a boy, but it was confirmed 100% girl at 20wks.
You may be surprised yet - I know we were! x:hugs:


----------



## Newbee

Marishka said:


> Last one! I circled what I thought was the nub...please check it out! Thank you so much everyone!

Going by what you've circled, I'd say girl because it seems to be in line with the spine. O:)


----------



## Newbee

cerilou02 said:


> Hi am new to all this and still not sure what am looking at.

I can't see a nub in this shot sorry x


----------



## alcarson808

Can anybody tell me if what I'm pointing at is in fact the nub and tell me if you think Boy or Girl???
 



Attached Files:







baby2anub2a.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## camerashy

alcarson808 said:


> Can anybody tell me if what I'm pointing at is in fact the nub and tell me if you think Boy or Girl???

Guessing :pink:


----------



## camerashy

Marishka said:


> One more!

Guessing :blue:


----------



## camerashy

foxlets said:


> hello, found a better scan picture. please guess, only 3 more weeks until we find out!

Guessing :pink:


----------



## missliz0204

I am new to this thread, and hope you all can help me out. Can anyone tell if my baby is boy or girl? Scan done at 12w5days, Thanks in advance, Liz


----------



## missliz0204

I meant to post this picture too, sorry. Please all, give me your best guess!!! Thanks Again, Liz


----------



## camerashy

Missiz 'm guessing Boy


----------



## laurah8279

missliz0204 said:


> I am new to this thread, and hope you all can help me out. Can anyone tell if my baby is boy or girl? Scan done at 12w5days, Thanks in advance, Liz
> View attachment 259584
> 
> 
> View attachment 259585

Definitely :blue: xxx


----------



## laurah8279

I find out tomorrow what mine will be!!!! 

Will let you know xx


----------



## shopgirl

Would love to hear your guesses on my scan. Know it's a bit early being 11 weeks, 3 days, but the ultrasound tech and doc. seemed pretty confident in their "guess".
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laurah8279

shopgirl said:


> Would love to hear your guesses on my scan. Know it's a bit early being 11 weeks, 3 days, but the ultrasound tech and doc. seemed pretty confident in their "guess".

Hey!!

I reckon its a :pink: 

xxxx


----------



## foxlets

laurah8279 said:


> shopgirl said:
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your guesses on my scan. Know it's a bit early being 11 weeks, 3 days, but the ultrasound tech and doc. seemed pretty confident in their "guess".
> 
> Hey!!
> 
> I reckon its a :pink:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

did you find out what your having today?


----------



## shopgirl

I find out what I'm having on 10/11 . . . can't wait!! The suspense is killing me! :wacko:


----------



## missliz0204

shopgirl said:


> Would love to hear your guesses on my scan. Know it's a bit early being 11 weeks, 3 days, but the ultrasound tech and doc. seemed pretty confident in their "guess".

Im thinking :kiss:pink


----------



## camerashy

Guessing girl shopgirl :)


----------



## laurah8279

foxlets said:


> laurah8279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgirl said:
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your guesses on my scan. Know it's a bit early being 11 weeks, 3 days, but the ultrasound tech and doc. seemed pretty confident in their "guess".
> 
> Hey!!
> 
> I reckon its a :pink:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> did you find out what your having today?Click to expand...

yeah, its a boy, i was right. bit gutted as i really wanted a girl hey ho at least he's healthy


----------



## camerashy

Awww congrats Hun .....I thought u were having a girl too


----------



## Marishka

Hi everyone! This photo is from 13 weeks exactly! Is there a nub here? If so, can you guess please? Thank you all so much!
 



Attached Files:







13wks_a.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mumm 5

hey i am 12 weeks pregnant with my 5th and was hopeing u could have a look at my 11 week 2 day scan and let me know if u think boy or girl would really apperciate it xxxx:flower:xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







099.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JJay

Hi 6Lilpigs just wanted to belatedly let you know you guessed girl correctly based on head shape from my 12 weeks scan piccy (nub wasn't visible). Thanks J x :flower:


----------



## kate87

Hi there just came accross this tread. I have been looking into the nub theory..

What do you think ladies about my scan at 12 week.. I have attached piccis :)

On the 3rd one theres a line but i duno if its the right line?

Kate xx
 



Attached Files:







297398_10150781878395553_543150552_20450353_7883755_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9









299338_10150781878585553_543150552_20450359_6762735_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8









308623_10150781878505553_543150552_20450358_7230439_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## princessdumbo

Hi Kate87,

Your pics look a lot like mine - a parallel line usually indicates a girl, whereas the boys line is usually more diagonal towards the ceiling so to speak! I am having a girl in less than 8 weeks and we saw her little line from the 13 week scan (u can see my pics on page 127 of this thread). Keep us posted when u find out at your next scan!


----------



## Amo25

Any guesses with this 6 weeks scan image based on the placenta position or position of the embryo?
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Shexibeing

is it a boy or a girl??? thanks for your time xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







baby 11 weeks.png
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## laurah8279

Shexibeing said:


> is it a boy or a girl??? thanks for your time xxxxxx

It is very dark but I think I see a straight line so I would guess :pink:

xx


----------



## oksana1512

please let me know what you think of mine 12 w 3 day picture? thank you!
 



Attached Files:







12 w 3 d-3.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## siobhan 20 x

can anyone guess mine [IMG]https://i53.tinypic.com/29qfh1x.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ktr1

Here is my scan pic was told a boy
 



Attached Files:







KELLY AND LEE_7.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## victoria17

Hi There,

Here is a piccy of my 12 week scan, I am so excited, what gender do you think, Im not really sure what i'm looking for?
 



Attached Files:







IMG01306-20111007-1050.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Shexibeing

i think its a boy hunni xx
nub is pointing up xx


----------



## jadey0808

does my scan 12w +2d look like a boy or girl can anyone tell :) thanks xx
:happydance:


----------



## nguyenvu

it's 100% of accuracy . One of my friend was expecting a daughter and through the scan her doctor predicted a girl. But she gave birth to a baby boy


----------



## harrybaby

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I have attached my 14 week scan below - from the shape of the head and the nub I think this is a boy - we shall find out tomorrow and shall keep you informed!!
 



Attached Files:







scan 6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Loula145

Hi :) by my 12 week scan posted below is there anything that shows either a boy or girl ? nub, skull, lines etc lol
 



Attached Files:







aaa.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lillybud

anyone want to take a guess with my scan pic???
 



Attached Files:







20111109140139015.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Novanic

I'd be really grateful if someone could guess my nub picture for me please x :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







scan0015.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dt1234565

i have been put forward a week so these are 12 week pics not 11 like my ticker says, would love your opinions xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2077.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2078.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2079.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2080.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2081.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lkoulalis

dt1234565 said:


> i have been put forward a week so these are 12 week pics not 11 like my ticker says, would love your opinions xxx

Based in angle and skull


----------



## lkoulalis

Novanic said:


> I'd be really grateful if someone could guess my nub picture for me please x :winkwink:

Boy based on angle and skull


----------



## boys04

here is some of my scan pictures if someone can guess
 



Attached Files:







fountain.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 11









fountain 001.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 14









fountain 002.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## staceynb

Can anyone please guess boy or girl, scan photo 13wks 4days. thanks x
 



Attached Files:







352.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## staceynb

Im guessing boy by the looks of the nub! Can you take a look at mine. thanks x


----------



## sophjacob

Hi can anyone tell me what they think baby is by looking at scan pic? Im going for a private gender scan at weekend but just wondered if anyone could tell for me :) xx


----------



## anooja81

Hi,

Can you please look at my 13wks scan and tell the sex of my baby?It will be a really help..Thanks in advance..
 



Attached Files:







edit1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anooja81

Hi,

Can you please look at my 13wks scan and tell the sex of my baby?It will be a really help..Thanks in advance..
 



Attached Files:







edit1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## april1baby

Hello mine is there. Can any one guess my baby's gender pls.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0434.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## april1baby

one more picture
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0433.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## analory

In the site https://babygender.net16.net help you with this topic, works for me and my friends.


----------



## hayley x

Can anyone tell me what gender this baby looks like please :flower:


----------



## mdgglb

I would say boy. Boys have bigger belly's :)


----------



## baby no 4

can any one tell me what they think of my scan at 14 weeks boy or girl?


----------



## baby no 4

14week scan
 



Attached Files:







413897_3254640849370_1367539430_3193794_2010919743_o.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kcoennen

Hello Ladies!!

I am having fraternal twins, and I was wondering if you could guess the genders? Thank you!!! I'm really interested to see what you think. 

Fist picture is of Baby A and Baby B
Second picture is of Baby A
Third picture is of Baby B
 



Attached Files:







407459_794790411956_1207720121_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7









424856_794790851076_47502095_35903682_733208450_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9









426755_794790671436_47502095_35903681_959179397_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## powerxpuff

Whaaaat issss ittttt? I see lines!
 



Attached Files:







20120203093432812.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bumper2207

my scan at 13 weeks 2 days

WONDERING THE SEX!! driving me mad wondering need to wait till 17 weeks to get next scan so any thoughts are more than welcome

Thanks guys look forward to your opinions! 

Ps this is my first lol :) xx
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## blwnbw

How can I show you a picture?


----------



## 6lilpigs

If you go on the 'Go Advanced' option when replying to this thread it should give you an option of 'Manage Attachments' then from here you should be able to search for your picture on your computer and add it on. I'm not very techy but I hope that helped :)


----------



## LittleMack

Wow !! I've been reading this thread for over an hour! haha. I had to skip to the end, I was shocked to see you were still around lilpigs! I'm glad you are, I'd love to get your opinion on my wee person :p 

My body says girl (I have two boys, both I was the picture of health. And one girl, who I was very ill with). The last month I have been miserable with nausea and fatigue. BUTTT, after seeing this scan I'm leaning towards boy. In one photo the angle really looks like a boy, but in another it seems very possibly a girl. This photo there is a more obvious "fork"... not sure if that holds much meaning?

What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







MACDONALDALICIACHRISTINA20130606094645955.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9









MACDONALDALICIACHRISTINA20130606094705926.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello little Mack:) If thats the nub showing then I would have to guess boy for you, but I hope its another lady for you!!!


----------



## LittleMack

I think so too, the second photo seems to be a pretty clear nub to me! Id love another girl, two girls and two boys :p but another little boy would be fun too, and my little girl can continue to be the princess of the house haha.


----------



## WantaBelly

Sixlilpigs would you mind taking a look in first trimester where I posted a pic of my 13 wk 2 day scan and tell me what you think?


----------



## jorewald

Hey guys!
I have only recently heard of the nub theory... what are your thoughts of my lil one?
 



Attached Files:







Pic.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LittleMack

jorewald said:


> Hey guys!
> I have only recently heard of the nub theory... what are your thoughts of my lil one?

I 100% think girl!!


----------



## jorewald

Haha cool! I have a boy so girl would be nice. Ill let you know! Im now 31 weeks :)


----------



## sperks

guesses please
 



Attached Files:







1395316496966.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kayesway

Reenz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my 13 week nub shot ultrasound. What do you think?

This looks like my grand baby’s ultra sound. Did your baby turn out to be a boy or a girl?


----------

